# Join This Thread if You're Hoping for a January 2011 Baby - 27 BFPs, 5 Special Angels



## JaymeeBee

Hey Everyone!

I finally got AF and for once I'm excited to see her :wacko:
Anyways, I'm feeling really good and want some buddies who are trying for a January Baby. 
I'm going to try some new tricks this cycle and I'll let you guys know how they work for me. These include but are not limited to:
*Softcups, Preseed and Ovulation Prediction kits!*

*So Come on in and Join the fun...I look forward to seeing some s come early May!*:happydance:

* 
Thanks to Babyhopes10 for suggesting that we share the dates we will be testing for our BFPs! Just shoot me a message or post it here and I'll add your date to the list.*

**Started a Thread for February Babies: Join This Thread if You're Hoping for a February 2011 Baby
*

**For all the new BFPs, Come Join Us over at: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/329285-first-trimester-mamas-join-us-share-stories-ask-questions-make-friends.html*

**UPDATE #33 (May 27, 2010)*

*>>> Congrats to Poppielia she got her 

*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*April 20*
Mummy<3lewis :happydance:= :bfp: (11DPO)

*April 23*
Cookie Dough :hugs:= :dust:
Sandie_Cali :happydance:= :bfp: (9DPO)

*April 24*
Ruskiegirl :hugs:= :dust: 

*April 25*
xGemxGemx :hugs:= :dust:
Nataliexx :hugs:= :dust:
Bloomergirl =?

*April 26*
Naomicourt :happydance:= :bfp: (04/20/2010 - 9DPO)

*April 27*
Ozzieshunni :hugs:= :dust:
Poppielia :happydance:= :bfp: (May 2?, 2010 - 9DPO)
Jacksie =?

*April 28*
Mummy_blues :happydance:= :bfp: (04/24/2010 - 9DPO)

*April 29*
Camilitary :hugs:= :dust:
Jmc111 =?
:hugs:*Chippyslady*:hugs: :angel: 

*April 29 or April 30*
EstelSeren :hugs:= :dust:

*April 30*
Mrskcbrown :hugs:= :dust:

*May 1*
Miahleemom :hugs:= :dust: 
Anxious5 :hugs:= :dust: 

*May 2*
Chicken69 =?
MADLYTTC :hugs:= :dust:
Erikka32 :happydance:= :bfp:

*May 3*
Bodacious :hugs:= :dust:
MommyB :happydance:= :bfp: (April/28/2010 - 12DPO)
Beckyfletcher =?
Tesharika :hugs:= :dust: 

*May 5*
Jay_Bird :hugs:= :dust:
Mamaxm :happydance:= :bfp: (May/07/2010 - 16DPO)
MommaCC :hugs:= :dust: 

*May 6*
JaymeeBee :happydance:= :bfp: (May/04/2010 - 10DPO)
Doddy0402 :hugs:= :dust: 
Truly_blessed =?
MrsEngland :happydance:= :bfp: (05/04/2010 - 15DPO )
Hjh_1987 =?
MrsMurphy2Be :happydance:= :bfp: (04/30/2010 - 9DPO)

*May 7*
Britt11 :hugs:= :dust:
Camerashy =?
xLuciax :happydance:= :bfp:
Wantingagirl =?
Nadira037 =?
Donna-c-86 =?
Ttcgeordie :happydance:= :bfp:

*May 7 or May 8*
Mellllly :hugs:= :dust:
Jane23 :hugs: :dust:
Whitbit22 :hugs:= :dust:

*May 8*
Mamamirfy :hugs:= :dust:
Pelle :hugs:= :dust:
Mummylou23 =?

*May 9 - (MOTHER'S DAY - Canada & U.S.)*
TTCFirstBaby :hugs:= :dust:
Cdejdemommy :happydance:= :bfp: (14DPO)
Amberdawn723 :hugs:= :dust:
BranDivah :hugs:= :dust:
Fingersxxd :happydance:= :bfp: (13DPO)
Mistycat :hugs:= :dust:

*May 10*
Marysr :happydance:= :bfp: (May/09/2010 - 14DPO)

*May 11*
JaymeeBee :happydance:= :bfp: (05/04/2010 - 10DPO)
Trying 4 3rd :hugs:= :dust:

*May 12*
Babybefore30 :happydance:= :bfp: (May 13, 2010)
Molly85 :hugs: :dust:
Field :happydance:= :bfp: (13DPO)

*May 13*
Tigerlilly80 :hugs:= :dust:

*May 14*
Giggles.= ?
Twitch :hugs:= :dust:
Magpie_mind :happydance:= :bfp: (May 13, 2010 - 13DPO)
Kita= ?
:hugs: Lauraclili :hugs: :angel:

*May 15*
Squat18_02 :hugs:= :dust:
:hugs: Hopeful:) :hugs: :angel:
Libbymarks198 :hugs:= :dust:
Waiting_on_#3= ?
Tryforbaby2 :happydance:= :bfp: (May 12, 2010 - 10DPO)( 1st Faint Line on May 10, 2010 - 8DPO)

*May 16*
Notquitesure :hugs:= :dust:
Patientlywait :hugs:= :dust:

*May 17*
LuckyD :hugs:= :dust:
Marmite :happydance:= :bfp: (May 16, 2010 - 13DPO)
:hugs: Wifey29 :hugs: :angel:

*May 18*
Lucky.M= ?
L005 :happydance:= :bfp: (May 20, 2010 - 15DPO)
Fluterby429 :hugs:= :dust:
MommaCC :happydance:= :bfp: ( )

*May 19*
VWills :hugs:= :dust:
FsMummy :happydance:= :bfp: ( )

*May 20*
:hugs: Ruskiegirl :hugs: :angel:
Isi Buttercup :hugs:= :dust:
NatalieP :hugs:= :dust:

*May 21*
Firedancer41 :happydance:= :bfp: (May 22, 2010 - )
Winegums :happydance:= :bfp: ( )
BeeBee2010= ?

*May 22*
Maaybe2010 :happydance:= :bfp: (May 14, 2010 - 11DPO)

*May 23*
Shey= ?
:hugs: Selina22 :hugs: :angel:

*May 29*
Anxious5 :hugs:= :dust:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay! Grats on your AF now you can join us! Come on 2011 Bebbiez :)


----------



## RedRose19

ill join in :happydance: my birthday is in jan so im hoping for a extra special birthday present :D
good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Whitbit22 said:


> Yay! Grats on your AF now you can join us! Come on 2011 Bebbiez :)

Hey babe! Was wondering where you were hiding. Gosh I think this will be our month...I can just feel it LOL. This time I am not going to go so crazy about it though :blush:

My bestfriend since childhood just found out this morning she's prego for the fourth time (and they weren't even trying). She's a little upset I think, but I was thinking to myself you lucky ***** LMAO.

Anyways I have my fingers crossed for this month!


----------



## keyahopes

Would love to have a Jan 2011 baby...what a perfect start that would b to a new year!!
Also my dad and my b'days are in Jan. Pleaaaseee let it happen!!!


----------



## bodacious

I've worked it out and if we are lucky enough to get it this month, I will be due January 2nd. what a perfect start to a new year!


----------



## Shey

Count me in! Im hoping for a january baby


----------



## mommyB

Me too! Count me in! Our wedding anniversary is in January, would love a Jan.2011 baby!


----------



## Beans

According to the due date predictor on webmd... if I get a bfp this month I would be due 1/1/11!!! I hope its a good sign!!! :lol:


----------



## HunnieBee83

Hey ladies!!!! Im hoping for a Jan. baby 2!!!! My dad's bday is the 20th, so I want to have onbe around his bday, my sis had her son the day after my mom's bday! I want a special Bday suprise for my dad :) And congrats Jaymee, I think AF is here too!!!!

XOXO!!!


----------



## jane23

Count me in.....would be lovely to see that BFP after 20months of BFN..
Fingers crossed for jan 2011 baby.:)
Wish you all the luck ladies xxx ;)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm in! I would be due 1/5/11 if I got a :bfp: this month! Just after we get back from California


----------



## honeybee91

Me! I am 4dpo says FF, think it is 5dpo. If I get a BFP this month my due date would be the 2nd according to FF.


----------



## mummy_blues

Some interesting facts I got from a Calendar if I conceived this cycle: 

Implantation Day - 20 April 
First BFP expected- 29 April
First organs development - 6 May
First check-up - 13 May
Heartbeat visible - 27 May
Full Organ development- 10 June
Amniocentesis date - 30 June
Movements detected - 12 August
In case of early labor, baby has high chances of surviving - from 9 Sept onwards
Legal Maternity Leave - 27 Nov (won't have to work on my Birthday!!)
Expected Delivery date - 11 JANUARY 2011!!


----------



## Cookie dough

Me me me me!! :wohoo:

Hi ladies, can I have one please??

My due date would be 1/1/11 :happydance: Gotta be lucky?!?!?

:dust:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hopefully Ill be getting a January Baby!
Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone else hoping to bring in the new year with a little bubz
xxx


----------



## RedRose19

mummy_blues said:


> Some interesting facts I got from a Calendar if I conceived this cycle:
> 
> Implantation Day - 20 April
> First BFP expected- 29 April
> First organs development - 6 May
> First check-up - 13 May
> Heartbeat visible - 27 May
> Full Organ development- 10 June
> Amniocentesis date - 30 June
> Movements detected - 12 August
> In case of early labor, baby has high chances of surviving - from 9 Sept onwards
> Legal Maternity Leave - 27 Nov (won't have to work on my Birthday!!)
> Expected Delivery date - 11 JANUARY 2011!!

thats so cool what site was that :D


----------



## mummy_blues

HI babyhopes10, its a German page, but here is the translated version for you to try out!

https://translate.google.com/transl...aktiv/eisprungkalender/&num=50&hl=en&safe=off

Have fun!!!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :D if i ovulate on a normal 28 cycle.. (my cycles are irregular so never know when im gonna ov) but if i do ov normal this cycle id be due jan 12th :happydance: yayyyy 2 days after my birthday


----------



## tidyroom

Count me in too. I would be 21/1/11. According to https://translate.google.com/translat...n&safe=off
my first screening ould be around my DH birthday. That would be a great birthday treat for him seeing his little baby develop. fxd


----------



## CandyApple19

f i conceive soon ill be due january xxxxxxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

I would be due January 13th! EEh so exciting!!
xx


----------



## RedRose19

ohhh there are so many of us that would be due around the same time :happydance: lets hope we are all in the jan thread soon :D


----------



## kybaby

Praying for a Jan. baby...my hubby will be deploying soon so I hope it happens soon! Baby dust for everyone!


----------



## readynwilling

Irregular cycles :( but if i get AF this weekend (28 days) and get a BFP next month i would be due Jan 21! if i don't get AF this cycle and catch the egg this cycle I would be due Feb 3rd (almost Jan - hehehehe)

Heres FX for all you ladies!


----------



## RedRose19

readynwilling said:


> Irregular cycles :( but if i get AF this weekend (28 days) and get a BFP next month i would be due Jan 21! if i don't get AF this cycle and catch the egg this cycle I would be due Feb 3rd (almost Jan - hehehehe)
> 
> Heres FX for all you ladies!

im the same... ive got irregular cycles.. so im hoping i ov on cd 14.. :shrug: hers hoping lol


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Luck Everybody! I have my fingers crossed for us all!

*Baby Dust, Baby Dust, Baby Dust*


----------



## hopefuljaners

Me too, me too me too!!it would be mine and OH's 2nd anniversary of when we started going out in january so here's hoping it's a double celebration!:pink::pink:

Think i'm being greedy now but i would LOVE twins!!!our friends had twin girls last year it was actually at their chistening that me and OH decided to ttc and we were looking at pics of them last night and it just dawned on me i would love twins!lol:cloud9:


:bunny:

:dust:to everyone for january 2011 babies!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

hopefuljaners said:


> Me too, me too me too!!it would be mine and OH's 2nd anniversary of when we started going out in january so here's hoping it's a double celebration!:pink::pink:
> 
> Think i'm being greedy now but i would LOVE twins!!!our friends had twin girls last year it was actually at their chistening that me and OH decided to ttc and we were looking at pics of them last night and it just dawned on me i would love twins!lol:cloud9:
> 
> 
> :bunny:
> 
> :dust:to everyone for january 2011 babies!!!

I wouldn't mind Twins either! I want three kids, I already have one, I think if God blessed me with two at once I'd be ecstatic. I have my fingers so crossed they could break LOL. One, two...even three...I don't care I JUST WANT A BABY. I literally have :baby: on my mind all the time...please please please let this be my month :cry:


----------



## CandyApple19

me me meeeeeeeee. if i get pregnant sometime soon ill be due mid jan to late jan. fx for us all! xxxxxxx


----------



## amethyst77

Can I join please??? Am using opks for the first time this month....
:dust: to you all.


----------



## Shey

If ya'll go here it also tells ya your potiental due date
https://www.womenshealth.gov/pregnancy/mom-to-be-tools/ovulation-due-date-calc.cfm

this is mine
Results
First day of your last menstrual period: April 3, 2010


You most likely ovulated between: April 20, 2010 and April 22, 2010


If conception occurred: 
Your estimated due date is: Saturday, January 8, 2011
Your second trimester will begin: June 27, 2010
Your third trimester will begin: October 17, 2010


----------



## CandyApple19

Ps; jan 13th was my sons original due date but he was born 1st jan! =D xxx


----------



## RedRose19

i cant say how badly i would love a jan baby.... aww how cute would it be to have a lovely big bump at xmas :D


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

can i join you, I would be due around the 9th Jan 11


----------



## Samuel 1:27

Count me in!

If this round of clomid works I will be due 01.12.2011!


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> i cant say how badly i would love a jan baby.... aww how cute would it be to have a lovely big bump at xmas :D

OMG that's right, we *would* have big baby bumps at Christmas, How exciting! :happydance: Wow, now I am really excited... Gawd I want this sooooooooo bad!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

hehe im glad thats made you excited.. omg what a great xmas card hehe 

it will be a xmas/birthday present for me :D


----------



## Cookie dough

Good luck ladies, lets get those :bfp:

:dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## blueyes666

Count me in plzzzz, i would be jan 13th, a year and 3 days after i got married!!! im soooo hoping this is the month


----------



## mellllly

COunt me in!!! AF due 6th May - Or hopefully not!!


----------



## RedRose19

woot :happydance: im so excited and feel much better about this cycle now.. i was feeling so down earlier.. but im 100% positive again this WILL be the cycle :happydance:


----------



## blueyes666

thats how i feel, really excited for some reason fingers crossed for everyone !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

:happydance:


JaymeeBee said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Grats on your AF now you can join us! Come on 2011 Bebbiez :)
> 
> Hey babe! Was wondering where you were hiding. Gosh I think this will be our month...I can just feel it LOL. This time I am not going to go so crazy about it though :blush:
> 
> My bestfriend since childhood just found out this morning she's prego for the fourth time (and they weren't even trying). She's a little upset I think, but I was thinking to myself you lucky ***** LMAO.
> 
> Anyways I have my fingers crossed for this month!Click to expand...

I have been trying to get my mind off things. Not doing much good, I am trying to stay positive! The doc told me to take robitussin starting today until I O. So giving that a go :)

We should keep eachother in check by not symptom spotting.. lol (if thats possible)
I think it would be freaking awesome if we could be bump buddies!! yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Let's get our :bfp: s!!!! :dust:

Oh, P.S.. 
My grandma is the ONLY January birthday in my whole family! We need another Jan baby! WooT


----------



## honeybee91

I wish I could feel postive, all my postivie thinking seems to have gone this year.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Whitbit22 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Grats on your AF now you can join us! Come on 2011 Bebbiez :)
> 
> Hey babe! Was wondering where you were hiding. Gosh I think this will be our month...I can just feel it LOL. This time I am not going to go so crazy about it though :blush:
> 
> My bestfriend since childhood just found out this morning she's prego for the fourth time (and they weren't even trying). She's a little upset I think, but I was thinking to myself you lucky ***** LMAO.
> 
> Anyways I have my fingers crossed for this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to get my mind off things. Not doing much good, I am trying to stay positive! The doc told me to take robitussin starting today until I O. So giving that a go :)
> 
> We should keep eachother in check by not symptom spotting.. lol (if thats possible)
> I think it would be freaking awesome if we could be bump buddies!! yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Let's get our :bfp: s!!!! :dust:
> 
> Oh, P.S..
> My grandma is the ONLY January birthday in my whole family! We need another Jan baby! WooTClick to expand...

Yay! For Bump Buddies:happydance: 

Hope you don't mind my intrusion, but what's the Robitussin for? And what kind? Maybe I'll try it too...


----------



## JaymeeBee

honeybee91 said:


> I wish I could feel postive, all my postivie thinking seems to have gone this year.

Awwww...keep your chin up hun, the year is still young. I'll be here if you ever need a shoulder or an ear. :hugs: 

P.S. 
I can feel it Honeybee, this is gonna be our month/cycle! :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

JaymeeBee said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Grats on your AF now you can join us! Come on 2011 Bebbiez :)
> 
> Hey babe! Was wondering where you were hiding. Gosh I think this will be our month...I can just feel it LOL. This time I am not going to go so crazy about it though :blush:
> 
> My bestfriend since childhood just found out this morning she's prego for the fourth time (and they weren't even trying). She's a little upset I think, but I was thinking to myself you lucky ***** LMAO.
> 
> Anyways I have my fingers crossed for this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to get my mind off things. Not doing much good, I am trying to stay positive! The doc told me to take robitussin starting today until I O. So giving that a go :)
> 
> We should keep eachother in check by not symptom spotting.. lol (if thats possible)
> I think it would be freaking awesome if we could be bump buddies!! yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Let's get our :bfp: s!!!! :dust:
> 
> Oh, P.S..
> My grandma is the ONLY January birthday in my whole family! We need another Jan baby! WooTClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! For Bump Buddies:happydance:
> 
> Hope you don't mind my intrusion, but what's the Robitussin for? And what kind? Maybe I'll try it too...Click to expand...

It's supposed to help increase cervical mucus. But you have to use the one with only active ingredient guiafenesin in it, (it cant have the DM after it)


----------



## Nibbler

January baby would be lovely. DH's birthday is in January also! :thumbup: Please count me in and hope we will all have that lovely big baby bump at Christmas!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mamaxm

I WANT A JAN '11 BABYYYYYYYY! :D mind if i join? AF is due may 5 and i am totally psyched for my cinco de mayo bfp.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Whitbit22 said:


> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Grats on your AF now you can join us! Come on 2011 Bebbiez :)
> 
> Hey babe! Was wondering where you were hiding. Gosh I think this will be our month...I can just feel it LOL. This time I am not going to go so crazy about it though :blush:
> 
> My bestfriend since childhood just found out this morning she's prego for the fourth time (and they weren't even trying). She's a little upset I think, but I was thinking to myself you lucky ***** LMAO.
> 
> Anyways I have my fingers crossed for this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been trying to get my mind off things. Not doing much good, I am trying to stay positive! The doc told me to take robitussin starting today until I O. So giving that a go :)
> 
> We should keep eachother in check by not symptom spotting.. lol (if thats possible)
> I think it would be freaking awesome if we could be bump buddies!! yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Let's get our :bfp: s!!!! :dust:
> 
> Oh, P.S..
> My grandma is the ONLY January birthday in my whole family! We need another Jan baby! WooTClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! For Bump Buddies:happydance:
> 
> Hope you don't mind my intrusion, but what's the Robitussin for? And what kind? Maybe I'll try it too...Click to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to help increase cervical mucus. But you have to use the one with only active ingredient guiafenesin in it, (it cant have the DM after it)Click to expand...

Okay. Cool


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

I am also hoping for a January 2011 baby! It will be our first so we are really excited!


----------



## JaymeeBee

TTCFirstBaby said:


> I am also hoping for a January 2011 baby! It will be our first so we are really excited!

Good luck and lots of Baby Dust to you!

Welcome to the site.


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Do you suggest taking Robitussin if this is your first time trying to conceive? :shrug:


----------



## JaymeeBee

TTCFirstBaby said:


> Do you suggest taking Robitussin if this is your first time trying to conceive? :shrug:

I'm not sure...hopefully someone else can offer some advice on this. I might try it, because I have a hard time producing enough CM and am not sure if what I do produce is any good without help LOL.

Hopefully someone else will know the answer to your question.


----------



## bodacious

Does anyone know how common it is to miss your surge on an opk?


----------



## JaymeeBee

bump.


----------



## miahleemom

bodacious said:


> Does anyone know how common it is to miss your surge on an opk?

I use them everyday from cd 9 to confirm surge. The only other reason I think if you miss the surge is if you don't ovulate... maybe... idk... like to hear other answers as well on this question.
BTW I wanna join... My EDD would be if BFP this cycle is 1/7/2010. 
Luck #7


----------



## Britt11

Hi Girls, I would love to join and would LOVE a January baby. I am on CD 5 and AF is due May 9th. 

Have any of you read the book "Outliers" by Malcolm Gladwell?...anyway it talks about how the most successful people and the best athletes were born in the early months of the year. January being the best, Feb second best and finally March the last best month to be born in- basically these kids get an edge up in life because they are a bit wiser and maybe a bit more skilled because they are slightly older than kids born late in the year....

Anyway, maybe we havent gotten our BFPs yet because the best is yet to come.
good luck everyone
hugs,


----------



## Whitbit22

Britt11 said:


> Hi Girls, I would love to join and would LOVE a January baby. I am on CD 5 and AF is due May 9th.
> 
> Have any of you read the book "Outliers" by Malcolm Gladwell?...anyway it talks about how the most successful people and the best athletes were born in the early months of the year. January being the best, Feb second best and finally March the last best month to be born in- basically these kids get an edge up in life because they are a bit wiser and maybe a bit more skilled because they are slightly older than kids born late in the year....
> 
> Anyway, maybe we havent gotten our BFPs yet because the best is yet to come.
> good luck everyone
> hugs,

Aww.. that really touched me. I have been having an awful day and that gives me hope! :flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

TTCFirstBaby said:


> Do you suggest taking Robitussin if this is your first time trying to conceive? :shrug:

Have you been charting or checking your cervical mucus? If not, then you may already have enough fertile CM... therefore taking robitussin might thin it out and make it less effective.. I think. I read that somewhere I could be wrong though.


----------



## miahleemom

Britt11 said:


> Hi Girls, I would love to join and would LOVE a January baby. I am on CD 5 and AF is due May 9th.
> 
> Have any of you read the book "Outliers" by Malcolm Gladwell?...anyway it talks about how the most successful people and the best athletes were born in the early months of the year. January being the best, Feb second best and finally March the last best month to be born in- basically these kids get an edge up in life because they are a bit wiser and maybe a bit more skilled because they are slightly older than kids born late in the year....
> 
> Anyway, maybe we havent gotten our BFPs yet because the best is yet to come.
> good luck everyone
> hugs,

I am so going to have to get that book. Thank you for the encouragement hun that was really sweet of you!! :hugs:


----------



## camerashy

add me on .......due af approx 7th may......so wud be due a mid- jan baby :)


----------



## Jacksie

On day 18 of 28 day cycle -


----------



## Armywife09

Count me in too. We would like a January baby. :)


----------



## mellllly

OMG this cycle is dragging already lol!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

AF due May 6th... hope she doesnt show! 
Hoping for a big christmas baby bump!

:dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Here's to Christmas Baby Bumps for us all!!! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies... im worried cuz today is cd 11 and i wont get to see oh till sunday on cd 12.. we bd yday.. and now wont see him till sunday.. am worried incase i ov'd early would i still be ok?


----------



## RedRose19

Britt11 said:


> Hi Girls, I would love to join and would LOVE a January baby. I am on CD 5 and AF is due May 9th.
> 
> Have any of you read the book "Outliers" by Malcolm Gladwell?...anyway it talks about how the most successful people and the best athletes were born in the early months of the year. January being the best, Feb second best and finally March the last best month to be born in- basically these kids get an edge up in life because they are a bit wiser and maybe a bit more skilled because they are slightly older than kids born late in the year....
> 
> Anyway, maybe we havent gotten our BFPs yet because the best is yet to come.
> good luck everyone
> hugs,


hiya hun its been along time :hugs: i really hope you get your bfp this cycle you deserve it so much :flower:
how have you been?


----------



## amethyst77

May 6th is hubby's birthday, am hoping to test then -eeeek


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

My AF ends today so DH and I will start TTC for the first time tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

TTCFirstBaby said:


> My AF ends today so DH and I will start TTC for the first time tomorrow! :happydance:

Good Luck!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

JaymeeBee said:


> TTCFirstBaby said:
> 
> 
> My AF ends today so DH and I will start TTC for the first time tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> Good Luck!Click to expand...

I just hope it doesnt take forever! :) This is a nice forum to be a part of - we arent telling any of our family and friends that we are TTC!


----------



## RedRose19

maybe we sud make a list of the dates that everyones testing on? :D and wish each other luck as the date comes closer :D


----------



## honey08

:hi: ladies im joining u :dance: im out this mth ,very sure tested :bfn: 2day think im approx 11dpo , guna start charting and opks next mth x


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> maybe we sud make a list of the dates that everyones testing on? :D and wish each other luck as the date comes closer :D

Good Idea! What date(s) are you testing?


----------



## JaymeeBee

*Hey Girls, Babyhopes10 had a great idea about sharing our testing dates. Just add the date(s) you will be testing with your post, or shoot me a message and I'll add it to page one.

Thanks!*


----------



## RedRose19

well becuz i dont know what im gonna ovulate etc etc and i usually have long cycles i think im gonna test may 27th.. just cuz by then i sud be either def preg or not :rofl: if that makes sense.. plus its my dads birthday and well it would be a great present to ring him up and tell him the good news :D


----------



## Britt11

great idea ladies, thanks
Please put me for testing on May 7th (2 days before my period)
thanks
xx


----------



## miahleemom

I'll be testing may 1st. AF suppose starts April 31st I think. I o'd late this month so I am prolly gonna test on the 1st.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya jaymeeeeee!!!

im should be testin 25th april a week 2morro ...hope u hav lots of BFPS reserved 4 us honey ......il prob start testin 9dpo which is wednesday just cos i do lol xxxxx


----------



## doddy0402

hi, I would love to have a jan 2011 baby!would be due on 12/1/11 if we get a bfp this month. will be testing on 6th may when I get back from holiday! Good luck girlies!!xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanx 4 addin me honey.... lots of luck 2 you xxxx
im gettin so nervous.....now its near the 1ww xxxxxx
lots of bfps 4 us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

xGemxGemx said:


> thanx 4 addin me honey.... lots of luck 2 you xxxx
> im gettin so nervous.....now its near the 1ww xxxxxx
> lots of bfps 4 us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

No Problem. Good Luck!


----------



## Jay_Bird

If this is our month then I'll be due on my birthday :]
That would be amazing.
Fingers crossed for everyone :]

xOxOx


----------



## RedRose19

hiya jay :D i hope your well :hugs:


----------



## Shey

May 23 for me


----------



## goddess25

I am not out for this month yet so still hoping for that CHristmas baby, but dont think that is going to happen so it will be a 2011 baby for me if all goes well. I will add dates when i know what is happening.


----------



## mommyB

Can you add me in for May 3rd. :)


----------



## bodacious

I'm going to test May 3 which is 2 days after af would typically be due. Weird thing is though I never got a positive opk and af shouldn't be here for 2 weeks, but my boobs are starting to hurt and Im getting really irritable. Who knows?


----------



## LuckyD

Oh, can I join?

I will be testing May 17th.

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Testing April 27th! fx'd


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm testing April 29th/30th as I'm off to a reenactment show where undercooked meat and alcohol are standard (I'm going as one of the reenactors as part of the living history section!) so it's kinda necessary for me to know! Also, OH turns 26 on the 29th so a BFP would be a great birthday present for him! I'd love to be due a January 2011 baby as it would be a true honeymoon baby- I think I was due to O on the 14th April, which is the middle day of my honeymoon and when we got most frisky!:happydance: Nothing's guaranteed though, especially as I only came off the pill last month and everything is based on the assumption that I'm going straight back to a 30 day cycle!:dohh: Based on that I would, according to various websites, have an EDD on January 5th if I caught this cycle!:happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## RedRose19

good luck ladies :dust: :dust:

just found out my cousin had her baby girl last night.. and its made me sooooo broody.. im so happy everything went ok.. but just hurts at same time


----------



## naomicourt

I am hoping for a Jan 2011 baby! My Husbands birthday is in January so would be nice to share the same month!!

Good luck everyone - I will be testing 26th April. :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## mamaxm

i'll be testing may 5!
o's coming up and i WILL catch that egg!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Keep those dates coming, I'm excited and can't wait to start seeing some :bfp:s


----------



## giggles.

I'm hoping to test on May 14th, just CD3 today ............


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi, I'm hoping to get my :bfp: on 23rd April xxx


----------



## camilitary

add me please. april 29th...my nephew's birthday and hopefully good news of a good sticky bean :)


----------



## mellllly

Can you add me on the first page pretty please!!

AF due on the 6th May but wont test until the 7th or 8th!


----------



## bodacious

Do any of you know about how long after implantation you would expect to see any type of symptoms, like sore boobs?


----------



## camerashy

hi u can add me on should be due af 7th may :) hope she doesnt arrive of course!!!

well cd7 should ov between cd10-12......weve started our bed-athon already lol 

good luck girls cant wait to see all our bfp's!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Hi, AF is due May 13th but I may test a few days before that because I'm to antsy to wait!! You can put me down for May 9th. Wouldnt that be a great mother's day gift?? :)


----------



## beckyfletcher

Hi can i join alittle late i know we were watiing til june to TTC but the other night thought sod it we both want another why wait lol

Just got OPK+ so hoping we will catch the eggie, my birthday is jan so would be nice 

testing around 3rd May oh sending lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Twitch

Hiya, can you put me down for May 14th? 

SMEPing, Pre-seeding and OPKing it this month! :dance:


----------



## mellllly

Its my birthday on the 9th lol, so lets hope I get my perfect birthday present!!

When I fell pregnant with Sophie it was a couple of days after my OH's birthday so its my turn for a present like that haha!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Morning Ladies! Here's some baby dust for those trying to catch that egg this week.


----------



## RedRose19

mellllly said:


> Its my birthday on the 9th lol, so lets hope I get my perfect birthday present!!
> 
> When I fell pregnant with Sophie it was a couple of days after my OH's birthday so its my turn for a present like that haha!!

hehe it will be my birthday present too.. cuz if i get caught this month id be due jan 10th.. my birthday :happydance: hehe we both deserve a nice birthday present :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Can you put me down for the 18th May please!


----------



## MrsEngland

Put me down for may 6th please =))


----------



## xLuciax

Hey can you add me for May 7th how is everyone ?


----------



## xLuciax

camerashy said:


> hi u can add me on should be due af 7th may :) hope she doesnt arrive of course!!!
> 
> well cd7 should ov between cd10-12......weve started our bed-athon already lol
> 
> good luck girls cant wait to see all our bfp's!!!!!!!!! :)

hey looks like we are the same I ov around cd 12 - 13th and af due 7th may :-D


----------



## beckyfletcher

fx we get s lots of BFP xx


----------



## magpie_mind

I'll be testing around the 14th. 

This cycle, I'll also be trying FertileCM and using OPKs for the first time. Hoping hoping hoping! :)


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Sorry if this is a stupid question but I would rather ask the experts here than search online! Forgive me, this is my first time TTC...do you count your CD's from the first day of your last cycle or the last day of your last cycle? I've read its the first day of your last cycle but just want to make sure!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

TTCFirstBaby said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but I would rather ask the experts here than search online! Forgive me, this is my first time TTC...do you count your CD's from the first day of your last cycle or the last day of your last cycle? I've read its the first day of your last cycle but just want to make sure!!

Hi,

No that is not a stupid question! Up until this year I was always counting my cycles from the last day of bleeding, but that is a BIG FAT WRONG LOL. :haha:

*Cycles start on the first day of your menstrual period (so the first day of bleeding).
*

**For instance My previous cycle started on February 19 and ended on March 16, so my cycles are 26 days long, with March 17 starting day one again.*


----------



## beckyfletcher

Hows everyone feeling? I think i O today so am welcoming the 2WW god hope it goes quickly lol x


----------



## xLuciax

beckyfletcher said:


> Hows everyone feeling? I think i O today so am welcoming the 2WW god hope it goes quickly lol x

Hey becky think I'm Oing today or tomorrow gotvto check my clearblue digital opk at lunch time when surge should be high noticed EWCM today not sure if I got it yesterday I only tend to get a little bit each month


----------



## beckyfletcher

xLuciax said:


> beckyfletcher said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? I think i O today so am welcoming the 2WW god hope it goes quickly lol x
> 
> Hey becky think I'm Oing today or tomorrow gotvto check my clearblue digital opk at lunch time when surge should be high noticed EWCM today not sure if I got it yesterday I only tend to get a little bit each monthClick to expand...

fx you get it and we will be 2WW buddies


----------



## xLuciax

No smiley today although gonna wait till this evening and use one of my ov sticks cant understand why i dont have a smiley yet 2 days laye for O now


----------



## naomicourt

I couldn't wait any longer and tested today! I can see a very faint line - (DPO9)

BFP????


----------



## poppielia

hi can you add me please. not sure when af is due as its my first cycle trying after coming off the bcp but i am planning to test april 27th. which will make me only 9dpo but thats when i got my bfp when we was ttc my son so i am planning on trying then again. if we fell this month i would be due january 11th but as i will have to have another c section i know baby would arrive a little bit before then.
good luck everyone x


----------



## poppielia

naomicourt said:


> I couldn't wait any longer and tested today! I can see a very faint line - (DPO9)
> 
> BFP????
> 
> View attachment 76582


My son is about to turn 1 in 2 weeks time and i got my bfp at 9dpo when we was ttc him!
m.e............... thinks congratulations is in order sweetie..............get yourself a clearblue digital nowand test with that.... 
How exciting!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## beckyfletcher

naomicourt said:


> I couldn't wait any longer and tested today! I can see a very faint line - (DPO9)
> 
> BFP????
> 
> View attachment 76582

i see a faint line :) congrats xxxx


----------



## xLuciax

I defiantly see the line congrats


----------



## EstelSeren

I definitely see a line too! Congrats!

Beca :wave:


----------



## JaymeeBee

naomicourt said:


> I couldn't wait any longer and tested today! I can see a very faint line - (DPO9)
> 
> BFP????
> 
> View attachment 76582

I SEE IT! I SEE IT! Congrats Girl!


----------



## Rozie_1985

Just wanted to pop by and wish you all the luck in the world for you BFP's. Seems like only yesterday i was here myself, so have faith that before long you are all going to be at your due date waiting for your bundles of joy to arrive. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Morning Ladies! We got 1 BFP early who's next :)


----------



## mummy_blues

Hello! Put me in for April 28th please- thnx thnx!! 
I hope I can wait that long to test!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay! Congrats to the :bfp:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

Can I join? Got a BFP this morning ay 11dpo so that gives me a due date of 1/1/11! Congrats to the other BFP! x


----------



## RedRose19

congrats :thumbup:

i think by 2mor ill be definitly in the 2ww.. i think im already 2dpo.. but counting cd 15 as 1 dpo just to make sure...

my testing date has changed to may 10th :thumbup:


----------



## naomicourt

mummy<3lewis said:


> Can I join? Got a BFP this morning ay 11dpo so that gives me a due date of 1/1/11! Congrats to the other BFP! x

Wow congratulations! A New Years Baby. :happydance:

My EDD is 02/01/11 however, it will probably arrive earlier as I had to have an emergency C-section for my first, so will ask for one this time. :thumbup:

Will look forward to seeing you on the first trimester threads. :happydance:


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

naomicourt said:


> I couldn't wait any longer and tested today! I can see a very faint line - (DPO9)
> 
> BFP????
> 
> View attachment 76582

Congratulations! I hope to see that same line very soon :) How exciting!!!!!


----------



## cdejdemommy

Hi! I'll be testing on May 9th, Mother's Day!!! Thanks for adding me!
I'm so hoping for a January 2011 baby and hopefully it will be a girl (I already have 2 boys ages 2 and 3).
Good luck and :dust: to all!!


----------



## mummy<3lewis

Wow congratulations! A New Years Baby. :happydance:

My EDD is 02/01/11 however, it will probably arrive earlier as I had to have an emergency C-section for my first, so will ask for one this time. :thumbup:

Will look forward to seeing you on the first trimester threads. :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Thanks!Congrats to you too! I had a c-section (due to a medical condition) first time as well, so like you I will be having another one this time :thumbup:


----------



## Nataliexx

I would love to join i am 8dpo at the moment. If i conceive this cycle i will be due 4th January :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Girls can I join too. 

Testing date 7th May


----------



## hjh_1987

Hey, Can i join, testing May 6th :)
Fx'd for all you girlies!! :dust: to you all to!
xx


----------



## RedRose19

im 1-3 dpo.. not sure which.. but either way im definitly in the 2ww now :happydance: im so excited cant wait to test.. 
:dust: ladies


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> im 1-3 dpo.. not sure which.. but either way im definitly in the 2ww now :happydance: im so excited cant wait to test..
> :dust: ladies

:dust:


----------



## beckyfletcher

mummy<3lewis said:


> Can I join? Got a BFP this morning ay 11dpo so that gives me a due date of 1/1/11! Congrats to the other BFP! x

congrats n a happy n healthy nine months xxxx


----------



## mummy<3lewis

hope we get lots more bfp's ladies!!! xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Hi mummy<3lewis I have started a thread in First Trimester for January Due Date babies. Come and join me on there and hopefully we will get more people once they get their BFP's!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## babybefore30

Would also love to get a BFP this month and have a January baby. Testing date 12th May. Also using Conceive Plus this month so will see how that goes. Good luck everyone.


----------



## VWills

Can I join too? I'm new and have just got my AF (still getting used to the lingo so correct me or point out where I can be using it please :-D) so CD1 for me today. So all being well I should be testing around the 19th May. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Can i join to ! Im new to the forums here and hoping to be the first baby of 2011 in my hometown ! If i am pregnant i would be due 12/31 or 1/1


----------



## bodacious

I tested with an opk this morning because I had some left, but I'm not sure what to make of it. The test line was way darker than the control, but the control was lighter than it normally is. Any suggestions?


----------



## JaymeeBee

Ruskiegirl said:


> Can i join to ! Im new to the forums here and hoping to be the first baby of 2011 in my hometown ! If i am pregnant i would be due 12/31 or 1/1

Would you like to share your testing date? If so I can put it on the first page with the others. 

I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## bloomergirl

Hi I'm new also and my test day is the 25th of April. Been feeling "twingy" for days now. It feels like my previous pregnancy but I also feel like AF wants to show up. Annoying! I've gotten a few BFN's and am hoping that joining will help me stop the too early testing habit and let me vent to people who actually understand this. I tried to talk to my friend about symptoms etc... and she looked at me like I was crazy and tried to give me a book about how the cycle works. Like I don't know it up and down. Symptom watching, for me, is really just a good way to pass the time and keep from getting depressed. 
I haven't had a very cooperative husband so don't even have any right now, but Preseed seemed to do the trick for me for my previous pregnancy. My daughter is now 3. I really hope this month wasn't just a fluke and my husband is willing to try again if no BFP. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im going to test on the 24th and if i get a bfn and no :witch: then i probly will test on the 26th and the 28th


----------



## Jacksie

Can you add me to the list.

I am due to test on the 27th April.

Been very tired, very sore/sensitive nipples, twinges in my left side and very constipated (sorry tmi).

Fingers crossed and lots of prayers


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Jacksie said:


> Can you add me to the list.
> 
> I am due to test on the 27th April.
> 
> Been very tired, very sore/sensitive nipples, twinges in my left side and very constipated (sorry tmi).
> 
> Fingers crossed and lots of prayers

I'm testing on the 27th too! Not many symptoms though. No sore BBs (which I had last month and AF came), dull backache, but I think that's from sleeping wrong and I'm tired ALL the time. fx'd!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

I read a lot about softcups on the thread specific for that so I purchased some tonight to see how they work. I am going to try one tonight to make sure I feel comfortable putting it in/taking it out & then I will use one after me and DH BD tomorrow. I should be ovulating Apr 27th so I will use them each time we BD between now & then. Anyone use these before? Any opinions/advice? Seems like there are so many success stories from them!!


----------



## notquitesure

Hi, please add me for testing 16th May... really hoping this is the month as if it is, my due date will be 24th Jan 2011 and my dd birthday (my only biological child) is 25th Jan, she will be 20 years old :) thanks x


----------



## RedRose19

omg ladies someone slap some sense into me.. im only 5 dpo.. and i wanna poas!!! i hate this 2ww business :wacko:


----------



## beckyfletcher

babyhopes10 said:


> omg ladies someone slap some sense into me.. im only 5 dpo.. and i wanna poas!!! i hate this 2ww business :wacko:

me too and i'm only 3DPO lol


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

I tested the softcup tonight to make sure I know what I am doing & it was surprisingly easy! I will be using them this month & will let you ladies know how it turns out!


----------



## MommaCC

Hi everyone can i join in your group!! 
My fiance and i will be testing on may 5th. We are so excited as this is our 1st cycle back on TTC in 9 months after 13 unsuccessful cycles. 
Im going to start journaling so watch this space. 
Cant wait to maKe lots of friends on here!! Good luck every one and heres to loads of :bfp:'s for january :baby:
:dust: and :hugs: to you all xoxox


----------



## deep

hoping for a Jan baby # 2 too. hope this happens. Cycle# 2. this waiting thing is so frustrating. But then it is worth for. CD3


----------



## JaymeeBee

deep said:


> hoping for a Jan baby # 2 too. hope this happens. Cycle# 2. this waiting thing is so frustrating. But then it is worth for. CD3

Would you like to share your testing date? If so I can put it on page one with the others. 

Hope You Get Your :bfp:


----------



## Anxious5

I will be testing the 1 of May
Babyhopes10..I am also 5dpo and want to :test: so badly..but everyone says it is way to early...Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Chicken69

Hello Ladies, I'd like to join please. 

I have 32 day cycles and am due on 7 May, but last couple of months were suddening irregular and strange (typical just as we want to start TTC!). 

I am planning on testing on 2 May with FRER unless anyone thinks I could try earlier?! The waiting is so hard isn't it!! 

Although I have a longish cycle and so ovulation calculators say I should ovulate later, I'm pretty sure it happened around day 15 due to various signs and now already strangely seem to be feeling sick, needing to wee more often and have a metallic taste in my mouth! Maybe my minds playing tricks on me! :wacko:

Good luck everyone. Sending big hugs! :hugs: xx


----------



## FsMummy

im testing may 19th (if i got a :bfp: id b due around the 26th jan) good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## jane23

Hi all,
can i join in?...

Been TTC 2nd for 20months, been testing with opk's for 6months and nothing and this month we desided to not test with opk's and just go with the flow....but i do no ruffly im ovulating 2morrow so we've only been using Pre~seed for the past 2night and again for the rest...so fingers crossed......baby dust 2all hoping we all get are BFP REAL soon :) xx


----------



## Chicken69

jane23 said:


> Hi all,
> can i join in?...
> 
> Been TTC 2nd for 20months, been testing with opk's for 6months and nothing and this month we desided to not test with opk's and just go with the flow....but i do no ruffly im ovulating 2morrow so we've only been using Pre~seed for the past 2night and again for the rest...so fingers crossed......baby dust 2all hoping we all get are BFP REAL soon :) xx

Good luck Jane - keeping my fx for you. x


----------



## nadira037

I would love a jan baby I will be testing May 7th, if you could add me for that day, thnx. Sticky babydust to all!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

jane23 said:


> Hi all,
> can i join in?...
> 
> Been TTC 2nd for 20months, been testing with opk's for 6months and nothing and this month we desided to not test with opk's and just go with the flow....but i do no ruffly im ovulating 2morrow so we've only been using Pre~seed for the past 2night and again for the rest...so fingers crossed......baby dust 2all hoping we all get are BFP REAL soon :) xx

Hi Jane,

Would you like to share the date you will be testing? If so, I will add it to page one.

I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Evening Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm thinking the Big O is coming for me soon, been having symptoms telling me so...plus I am feeling kind of...well...to put it lightly...in the mood LOL.

Anyways, good luck everyone...and Baby Dust for us ALL!


----------



## RedRose19

JaymeeBee said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I'm thinking the Big O is coming for me soon, been having symptoms telling me so...*plus I am feeling kind of...well...to put it lightly...in the mood LOL.*
> 
> Anyways, good luck everyone...and Baby Dust for us ALL!

i was like that all last week.. which i take is a good indicator i did ovulate :happydance:

im 6 dpo today and im feeling very incredibly nausous :wacko: i dunno why.. also i couldnt sleep last night.. i woke at 5 am and couldnt get back to sleep


----------



## jane23

JaymeeBee said:


> jane23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> can i join in?...
> 
> Been TTC 2nd for 20months, been testing with opk's for 6months and nothing and this month we desided to not test with opk's and just go with the flow....but i do no ruffly im ovulating 2morrow so we've only been using Pre~seed for the past 2night and again for the rest...so fingers crossed......baby dust 2all hoping we all get are BFP REAL soon :) xx
> 
> Hi Jane,
> 
> Would you like to share the date you will be testing? If so, I will add it to page one.
> 
> I hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...

Hi hun,

I will be testing 7th or 8th may Fingers crossed x good luck all :happydance:


----------



## selina22

Hi guys AF got me today so im in for a january baby 
due date would be 31st jan 2011 
i will be testing on 23rd of may 
can i join you guys please
:dust: too all 
thanks xx


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry about af selina :( but this cycle will be for you :hugs: this is the lucky thread i just know it :happydance:


----------



## selina22

babyhopes10 said:


> im sorry about af selina :( but this cycle will be for you :hugs: this is the lucky thread i just know it :happydance:


I hope so postive positive :happydance:

just seems so far away now lol

but im still happy hoping for a bfp this cycle yey

:dust: too all xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Possible faint pos this morning a dollar tree test! will test again monday. I have very mild cramps and very light pink spotting which is unusual for me at the start of Af so keeping my fingers crossed !!


----------



## Firedancer41

May I be added please?

Planning to test May 21 assuming o is on time. 4th month TTC, 3rd month charting, 2nd month SMEPing, and 1st month using preseed LOL I add a little bit more to the TTC arsenal each time! Hopefully this is our month!!!!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Ruskiegirl said:


> Possible faint pos this morning a dollar tree test! will test again monday. I have very mild cramps and very light pink spotting which is unusual for me at the start of Af so keeping my fingers crossed !!

Good Luck!!!! Fingers X for you!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

We're hoping! O:)


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Ok girls! Tried the softcups last night for the first time after DH & I BD'd! I will keep trying them and let you know what happens!!! Good luck to all you ladies :)


----------



## tidyroom

TTCFirstBaby said:


> Ok girls! Tried the softcups last night for the first time after DH & I BD'd! I will keep trying them and let you know what happens!!! Good luck to all you ladies :)

Hi I tried softcups last night for the first time too. I thought they were great even without a bfp yet. Would def recommend them to all you ladies. 

Cant wait to hear about all the bfps this month. I am feeling very postive. I jsut told my DH that too so hopefully it will all come true!!!!

:dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Ruskiegirl said:


> Possible faint pos this morning a dollar tree test! will test again monday. I have very mild cramps and very light pink spotting which is unusual for me at the start of Af so keeping my fingers crossed !!

OOOOO girl, I hope this is it BFP BFP BFP!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## RedRose19

im 6dpo today and got bad nausea.. is it too early to be preg sign?? also getting headaches and dizzyness


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> im 6dpo today and got bad nausea.. is it too early to be preg sign??...

No it's not too early, my symptoms _*usually*_ start early...

Look at our girl Naomicourt who got her bfp at 9DPO, so it is VERY possible!!


----------



## Anxious5

Babyhopes10....I am also 6dpo today yesterday while eating breakfast became nauseated :sick: and couldnt finish it, and have not been able to sleep the past 2 nights( wake up very uncomfortable) and to top it off I have an aching back:growlmad:..I also have slight cramps that make me feel like I need to use the bathroom ,but nothing :shrug:..I am due to test on the first if the bad :witch: dont get me but might give in earlier, How early is to early?


----------



## RedRose19

i just googled how early can u get preg symptoms and it made me have abit more hope and it says if and when your baby implants the uterus swells putting pressure on your bladder for the first 2 weeks so you get bloated, can need to bathroom more (ive gone like 20 times already today) dizzy, sicky and headaches as early as when you implanted.. which can be between 5-12 dpo.. so it all depends when you implant also you might experience slight cramping from that day too... i really hope we get our bfp this cycle ladies :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Hi ladies,

I did not know where to post so I am posting in bot h areas!!! I got my :bfp: faint last night and alittle darker this am!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I dont know what to do with myself!!! OH is in fire training and I cant get a hold of him!!! You all are the first!

:dust::dust::dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## RedRose19

congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Sorry I almost forgot ... BFP at 9DPO I will count yesterday:happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well the evil :witch: is back guess the spotting was here coming ! the cramps are more intense now and bleeding more , So back to cycle day 1 ! gonna start temping, opking everything i can to make this happen! Keep up here for a jan baby cause if i get pregnant this cycle id be due around jan 28th!


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry about af :( but your still able for a jan baby :hugs: sending u lots of :dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

She's heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere...I'm Ovulating as I type this, but am gonna have to wait until tonight when my daughter is sleeping, to take advantage of the situation. OMG please let it happen! I have AF cramps like crazy....WISH Me luck girls!

Baby Dust to Everyone.

@Ruskiegirl :hug: You still got a chance at a January baby, I'm rooting for ya babe!


----------



## selina22

JaymeeBee said:


> She's heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere...I'm Ovulating as I type this, but am gonna have to wait until tonight when my daughter is sleeping, to take advantage of the situation. OMG please let it happen! I have AF cramps like crazy....WISH Me luck girls!
> 
> Baby Dust to Everyone.
> 
> @Ruskiegirl :hug: You still got a chance at a January baby, I'm rooting for ya babe!

congrats hope it happens for you lots of :dust: coming your way xx


----------



## Anxious5

Goodluck Jaymee!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Oh ya forgot to add i probly will test May 20th !


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Please can you add me for 2nd May! I will be testing around then hopefully AF will take a hike (a bloody long one too lol!) however she was 9 days late last cycle so may test later if my poas addiction will permit me!

GOOD LUCK LADIES AND OODLES OF STICKY BABY DUST!


----------



## xGemxGemx

gud luk jaymee babes xxxxxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Good Luck girls and so sorry who all got the old hag!!! Im still waiting for my long awaited peak on my CBFM plz happen soon been a long month so far


----------



## JaymeeBee

Sandie_Cali said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I did not know where to post so I am posting in bot h areas!!! I got my :bfp: faint last night and alittle darker this am!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I dont know what to do with myself!!! OH is in fire training and I cant get a hold of him!!! You all are the first!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: for everyone!!!

WOW congrats!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hey Ladies,

I apologize for being late to post today's :bfp:, I got caught up at work and left the computer on...so it looked like I was online, but I really wasn't. 

Wow, I'm really excited three bfps already...hmmmm, maybe this thread will bring a lot of us some good luck, fingers crossed!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

tidyroom said:


> TTCFirstBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls! Tried the softcups last night for the first time after DH & I BD'd! I will keep trying them and let you know what happens!!! Good luck to all you ladies :)
> 
> Hi I tried softcups last night for the first time too. I thought they were great even without a bfp yet. Would def recommend them to all you ladies.
> 
> Cant wait to hear about all the bfps this month. I am feeling very postive. I jsut told my DH that too so hopefully it will all come true!!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yea, I was surprised how easy they were! I really liked them too even without a bfp yet! 

Hearing all the bfp's are definitely encouraging, hope they keep comin!!! I bought my first HPT tonight...very strange...first time for everything, and I am really excited!!!! 

Good luck girls!!!! :dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

JaymeeBee said:


> She's heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere...I'm Ovulating as I type this, but am gonna have to wait until tonight when my daughter is sleeping, to take advantage of the situation. OMG please let it happen! I have AF cramps like crazy....WISH Me luck girls!
> 
> Baby Dust to Everyone.
> 
> @Ruskiegirl :hug: You still got a chance at a January baby, I'm rooting for ya babe!

Yay!!! Mine should be here soon too, I can feel light cramping and its approaching the day my temp drops each month. Good luck girl! Hope you get that BFP this month!!!!:happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Morning Ladies,

How is everyone feeling today? I still have this darn sinus/head cold...it's been hanging on for a week. Anyways, I'm hoping my BD romp last night and the day before increased my chances of getting my bfp, but I guess I'll have to wait...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Took a test today :bfn: But I'm not really supposed to test for another 2 days


----------



## xGemxGemx

gud luk girls, af got me today BITCH XXXXXXXX


----------



## JaymeeBee

xGemxGemx said:


> gud luk girls, af got me today BITCH XXXXXXXX

:hugs: = :dust:


----------



## Cookie dough

She got me too! Witch!!!!:growlmad:

Good luck everyone:dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Ozzieshunni said:


> Took a test today :bfn: But I'm not really supposed to test for another 2 days

:dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Cookie dough said:


> She got me too! Witch!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Good luck everyone:dust:

:hugs:= :dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Looks like im out guys. My husband of almost 11 years last night told me he doesnt think he loves me anymore ! Gl to all of you ! And loads of :dust:!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Ruskiegirl said:


> Looks like im out guys. My husband of almost 11 years last night told me he doesnt think he loves me anymore ! Gl to all of you ! And loads of :dust:!!

:hugs:


----------



## Cookie dough

Ruskiegirl said:


> Looks like im out guys. My husband of almost 11 years last night told me he doesnt think he loves me anymore ! Gl to all of you ! And loads of :dust:!!

OMG RG, hope you are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi I am testing 18th May please be a :bfp: fx!!


----------



## Lucky.M

Ruskiegirl said:


> Looks like im out guys. My husband of almost 11 years last night told me he doesnt think he loves me anymore ! Gl to all of you ! And loads of :dust:!!

I cannot imagine what you are going through. 11 years is a long time. Men!! I hope things work out for you :hugs:


----------



## beckyfletcher

Ruskiegirl said:


> Looks like im out guys. My husband of almost 11 years last night told me he doesnt think he loves me anymore ! Gl to all of you ! And loads of :dust:!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jane23

Ruskiegirl said:


> Looks like im out guys. My husband of almost 11 years last night told me he doesnt think he loves me anymore ! Gl to all of you ! And loads of :dust:!!

Oh hunni, i hope your ok :hugs: xx


----------



## jane23

JaymeeBee said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? I still have this darn sinus/head cold...it's been hanging on for a week. Anyways, I'm hoping my BD romp last night and the day before increased my chances of getting my bfp, but I guess I'll have to wait...

Evening hun,
I should of been ovulating yesterday but not sure now as i didn't get no pains as i normally do but im going to carry on bding untill next thursday so lets hope i catch that eggy...and the same to you xx :hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

jane23 said:


> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone feeling today? I still have this darn sinus/head cold...it's been hanging on for a week. Anyways, I'm hoping my BD romp last night and the day before increased my chances of getting my bfp, but I guess I'll have to wait...
> 
> Evening hun,
> I should of been ovulating yesterday but not sure now as i didn't get no pains as i normally do but im going to carry on bding untill next thursday so lets hope i catch that eggy...and the same to you xx :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm gonna see if the old man will go all week, we BD'd again this afternoon and he said we can again tonight..so we'll see. My CM has dried up so far today, hoping I'm still fertile though...waiting for my temp rise. Weird how I went from soaking wet to dry, but now that I started charting...I guess now I know that's normal. My breasts are tingling today.


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Ruskiegirl said:


> Looks like im out guys. My husband of almost 11 years last night told me he doesnt think he loves me anymore ! Gl to all of you ! And loads of :dust:!!

So sorry to hear that. Hope everything works out for you...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## squat18_02

Hi! I would LOVE a Jan 2011 baby! Put me down for testing on May 15! Thanks:flower:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

hello can I join please? I will be testing May 11th if no AF!!!!! I got a pos on IC OPK and a Smiley on CB OPk today. Oh yeah baby bring on the bding!!!!!!! :happydance: Heehee


----------



## jane23

trying 4 3rd said:


> hello can I join please? I will be testing May 11th if no AF!!!!! I got a pos on IC OPK and a Smiley on CB OPk today. Oh yeah baby bring on the bding!!!!!!! :happydance: Heehee

Lol Good luck hun :haha:


----------



## LuckyD

Ruskiegirl - I am so, so sorry. I hope you have some good support around you. Lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Also :hugs: to all those that got AF or BFNs....

Congrats to the new BFPs!!

Haven't posted for a little while, because I have been in the boring waiting to O bit! CD10 today, so as I am following the SMEP I start using my OPKs today and BD tonight. 

Hope everyone is doing ok!! Did you see that the January baby thread in First Tri is called January Jellybeans? Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

LuckyD said:


> Ruskiegirl - I am so, so sorry. I hope you have some good support around you. Lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Also :hugs: to all those that got AF or BFNs....
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs!!
> 
> Haven't posted for a little while, because I have been in the boring waiting to O bit! CD10 today, so as I am following the SMEP I start using my OPKs today and BD tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok!! Did you see that the January baby thread in First Tri is called January Jellybeans? Hope to see you all there!!

:)


----------



## miahleemom

Ruskiegirl said:


> Looks like im out guys. My husband of almost 11 years last night told me he doesnt think he loves me anymore ! Gl to all of you ! And loads of :dust:!!

Aww hun that's so heartbreaking, you don't need that man anyway if he is going to do that after 11 years!!! Like my mom always said after my heartbreaks, "There are plenty of fish in the sea!" :hugs: GL to you hun I'll pray that everything works out for you.


----------



## L005

Hey! I'm going to be testing May 18th and hopefully BFP! I'm new to TTC so i'm just starting to learn all the tricks of the trade lol :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I would love to have a January baby too. I'm testing on May 8th and my due date would be January 15 2011. Yay!!! This is our month ladies! Let's show those HPT's we mean business :)


Ruskiegirl - My thoughts are with you, must be so hard to have that dropped on you.


----------



## Tesharika

I'll be testing May 3rd:)


----------



## amberdawn723

I don't know if I'll be able to hold out as long....but I'm going to try to wait to test until May 9th on Mother's Day! 

I O'd on either April 22 or 24...by then I'll be 17 dpo or 15 dpo.:wacko: So here's hoping this is the cycle for a BFP!!:happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Mamamirfy said:


> I would love to have a January baby too. I'm testing on May 8th and my due date would be January 15 2011. Yay!!! This is our month ladies! Let's show those HPT's we mean business :)
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl - My thoughts are with you, must be so hard to have that dropped on you.

That would be my due date too!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks for all the support guys ! I really apreciate . But after a long day and lots of talking we got things sorted . But going to stop ttc'ing till we actualy own a house =D so mabey in 2011 sometime ill be TTC'ing again :happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Ruskiegirl said:


> Thanks for all the support guys ! I really apreciate . But after a long day and lots of talking we got things sorted . But going to stop ttc'ing till we actualy own a house =D so mabey in 2011 sometime ill be TTC'ing again :happydance:

Good Luck sweetheart!


----------



## Pelle

hello dear, may I join, please, with a *May 8th *testing day? Thanks a lot! :hugs: 

This 2ww is so hard, I try to occupy myself and keep busy :D


----------



## JaymeeBee

Welcome to the thread Pelle! :dust:


----------



## Mummylou23

hi hun please put me down for the 8th xxx


----------



## mummy_blues

HI JaymeeBee, 

I got my :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: way way way EARLIER than I thought!!!

I got it at 9 dpo, 24 April... 

could you please update it for me? thank you so so much hunny!


----------



## Mummylou23

congrats mummyblues what did u do diffrent this month xxx


----------



## jane23

mummy_blues said:


> HI JaymeeBee,
> 
> I got my :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: way way way EARLIER than I thought!!!
> 
> I got it at 9 dpo, 24 April...
> 
> could you please update it for me? thank you so so much hunny!

:happydance: Well hun....BIG Congratulations xx :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im 8 dpo and wanna test so much :hissy:


----------



## RedRose19

mummy_blues said:


> HI JaymeeBee,
> 
> I got my :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: way way way EARLIER than I thought!!!
> 
> I got it at 9 dpo, 24 April...
> 
> could you please update it for me? thank you so so much hunny!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## mummy_blues

Hi mummylou23, Thank you so much! 
I started using the clearblue fertility this month (second cycle ttc). 
I just stopped my BCP end of Feb and my cycles were all over the place!
Last month I ovulated on CD 23 when I should usually ovulate CD 14.
Then I got the monitor and it told me with a high on CD 8 - "Estrogen is going up! You are going to ovulated SOON", so I had 8 days early notice and ovulated CD 15/16 then when my peak came on CD 15!
I also Drank LOTS and LOTS of Red Clover Tea Before my Ovulation to give my estrogen a boost! Noticed lots of EWCM after that for like 6 days preceeding to ovulation...Not sure if it was really the tea that helped, but it sure tasted good with honey!
Also NO MORE COFFEE since March, and no alcohol, but folic acid!

Have you seen pictures of your beany yet?? I can't wait till I see my beany's heartbeat!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

mummy_blues said:


> Hi mummylou23, Thank you so much!
> I started using the clearblue fertility this month (second cycle ttc).
> I just stopped my BCP end of Feb and my cycles were all over the place!
> Last month I ovulated on CD 23 when I should usually ovulate CD 14.
> Then I got the monitor and it told me with a high on CD 8 - "Estrogen is going up! You are going to ovulated SOON", so I had 8 days early notice and ovulated CD 15/16 then when my peak came on CD 15!
> I also Drank LOTS and LOTS of Red Clover Tea Before my Ovulation to give my estrogen a boost! Noticed lots of EWCM after that for like 6 days preceeding to ovulation...Not sure if it was really the tea that helped, but it sure tasted good with honey!
> Also NO MORE COFFEE since March, and no alcohol, but folic acid!
> 
> Have you seen pictures of your beany yet?? I can't wait till I see my beany's heartbeat!

So you werent having any problems getting preg before you started drinking red clover tea, correct? Doesnt seem like it if it was only your 2nd cycle TTC. I'm thinking about picking some up from the store now that you mention that. Sounds like it couldnt hurt!?


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Mummy_Blues!


----------



## beckyfletcher

Tesharika said:


> I'll be testing May 3rd:)

GL hun xxx


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Hi girls! Started my TTC Journal this morning! Follow me here! https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/318032-ttc-first-baby.html


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

TTCFirstBaby said:


> mummy_blues said:
> 
> 
> Hi mummylou23, Thank you so much!
> I started using the clearblue fertility this month (second cycle ttc).
> I just stopped my BCP end of Feb and my cycles were all over the place!
> Last month I ovulated on CD 23 when I should usually ovulate CD 14.
> Then I got the monitor and it told me with a high on CD 8 - "Estrogen is going up! You are going to ovulated SOON", so I had 8 days early notice and ovulated CD 15/16 then when my peak came on CD 15!
> I also Drank LOTS and LOTS of Red Clover Tea Before my Ovulation to give my estrogen a boost! Noticed lots of EWCM after that for like 6 days preceeding to ovulation...Not sure if it was really the tea that helped, but it sure tasted good with honey!
> Also NO MORE COFFEE since March, and no alcohol, but folic acid!
> 
> Have you seen pictures of your beany yet?? I can't wait till I see my beany's heartbeat!
> 
> So you werent having any problems getting preg before you started drinking red clover tea, correct? Doesnt seem like it if it was only your 2nd cycle TTC. I'm thinking about picking some up from the store now that you mention that. Sounds like it couldnt hurt!?Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS by the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nataliexx

Im out ladies! Af came... Fingers crossed i will be a feb mummy


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry af got you :(

but you will get a valentine baby :happydance:


----------



## Nataliexx

babyhopes10 said:


> im sorry af got you :(
> 
> but you will get a valentine baby :happydance:

Thanks! Next month has to be my month :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

im sure it will be :hugs:


----------



## mummy_blues

TTCFirstBaby said:


> TTCFirstBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_blues said:
> 
> 
> Hi mummylou23, Thank you so much!
> I started using the clearblue fertility this month (second cycle ttc).
> I just stopped my BCP end of Feb and my cycles were all over the place!
> Last month I ovulated on CD 23 when I should usually ovulate CD 14.
> Then I got the monitor and it told me with a high on CD 8 - "Estrogen is going up! You are going to ovulated SOON", so I had 8 days early notice and ovulated CD 15/16 then when my peak came on CD 15!
> I also Drank LOTS and LOTS of Red Clover Tea Before my Ovulation to give my estrogen a boost! Noticed lots of EWCM after that for like 6 days preceeding to ovulation...Not sure if it was really the tea that helped, but it sure tasted good with honey!
> Also NO MORE COFFEE since March, and no alcohol, but folic acid!
> 
> Have you seen pictures of your beany yet?? I can't wait till I see my beany's heartbeat!
> 
> So you werent having any problems getting preg before you started drinking red clover tea, correct? Doesnt seem like it if it was only your 2nd cycle TTC. I'm thinking about picking some up from the store now that you mention that. Sounds like it couldnt hurt!?Click to expand...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS by the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Hi TTCFirstBaby! Thank you so much!!
I have no IDEA if I had problems conceiving before this because this is really my first try!! 
The blend I have actually got mostly Red Clover (40%), 20% green tea, and the rest with lemongrass, strawberry and lavender. It says its for "menopausal women" who are trying to get their hormones back to balance, but that was the only red clover tea I could find here and I DID NEEDED my hormones back to balance after 10 years of the Pill! 
I was also trying to get more EWCM cause I noticed I was quite "dry" after coming off the pill and I tried to drink fruit teas and "fertility" teas rather than my usual Assam/black teas or coffee...
So I think it kinda worked cause I did get back to my usual 30 day cycle right after I started tea, and I did have loads and loads of EWCM which were super-stretchy! Or it could have just been luck, who knows!

I would say, if you like the taste of red clover tea, it can't do much harm if taken in average amounts (I was drinking around 6-10 teabags a day) and fluid does help increase your EWCM.... but if you suspect some other problem, best talk to a doctor about it.
:dust: to you!!


----------



## Anxious5

babyhopes10..I am also 8dpo today and I wanna :test: so badly!!!! but as of today I am felling kinda down and just think maybe this isnt my month...Good luck and lots of :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

mummy_blues said:


> HI JaymeeBee,
> 
> I got my :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: way way way EARLIER than I thought!!!
> 
> I got it at 9 dpo, 24 April...
> 
> could you please update it for me? thank you so so much hunny!

Congrats Hun! Yay :bfp: :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Nataliexx said:


> Im out ladies! Af came... Fingers crossed i will be a feb mummy

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## beckyfletcher

Nataliexx said:


> Im out ladies! Af came... Fingers crossed i will be a feb mummy

sorry hun xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

oops double post lol


----------



## RedRose19

Anxious5 said:


> babyhopes10..I am also 8dpo today and I wanna :test: so badly!!!! but as of today I am felling kinda down and just think maybe this isnt my month...Good luck and lots of :dust: to all!!!!

im gonna try wait see if af will be late.. but then again ive got irregular cycles so af not showing is not a definit sign that i could be preg lol... so i think ill test may 1st if bfn then wait till a week later to test :happydance:

i feel your pain of wanting to test.. lol for the sake of not wasting money on tests im gonna wait lol


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> Anxious5 said:
> 
> 
> babyhopes10..I am also 8dpo today and I wanna :test: so badly!!!! but as of today I am felling kinda down and just think maybe this isnt my month...Good luck and lots of :dust: to all!!!!
> 
> im gonna try wait see if af will be late.. but then again ive got irregular cycles so af not showing is not a definit sign that i could be preg lol... so i think ill test may 1st if bfn then wait till a week later to test :happydance:
> 
> i feel your pain of wanting to test.. lol for the sake of not wasting money on tests im gonna wait lolClick to expand...

I have you down for May 10, should I also put you down for May 1?


----------



## RedRose19

no its ok.. its just i ovulated alot earlier than i thought as the last two cycles have been 60 days long.. yet i ov on cd 12 this cycle :wacko: tho if i get bfn on may 1st i will wait till may 10th.. so might aswell leave it there.. i just gonna have a sneak test on the 1st :blush: lol


----------



## schnoodle

fingers crossed huu


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs:.. i just went to the bank just now and i had such bad nausea... and dizzy.. i thought i was gnna be sick.. i felt too ill to do any shopping :wacko: tho i made my self eat and felt better after... anyone experience this while preg?


----------



## BabiNo2

When I had my daughter I used to have really bad nausea but was only ever sick once/twice. It was mostly just the feeling of going to be sick. I used to also get dizzy spells, even just walking round the shops I had to keep sitting down until I felt better. x


----------



## JaymeeBee

BabiNo2 said:


> When I had my daughter I used to have really bad nausea but was only ever sick once/twice. It was mostly just the feeling of going to be sick. I used to also get dizzy spells, even just walking round the shops I had to keep sitting down until I felt better. x

I was the same way with my daughter...I felt sick, but only ever threw up a few times. But I had that icky pukey feeling a lot, especially when moving around.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Lol we just cant decide put me down for may 20th testing =D looks like things are looking up lol !


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

anyone have any suggestions for HPT's? I have heard the dollar tree ones are good...anyone have opinions on those? I bought first response the other day but was thinking about picking up a couple from the dollar tree as well...


----------



## BranDivah

:wave: HELLO! I am hoping for a January baby!! Due date predictor says Jan 18th now based on my potential O tomorrow!
I plan on testing on Mother's Day :)


----------



## winegums

if i get pregnant this month my due date will be 27th Jan!! can you put me down for testing on 21st may please :) thank you xx


----------



## mummy_blues

I was feeling sickish & Nausea last month before AF arrived as well, due to progesterone highs. So I thought nothing about it this month when i started feeling nausea again... But this month, it was slightly different. I had nausea and stuffy nose as well like last cycle. 
But I took out a pack of raw shrimps from the fridge last sat and the moment I opened them up, I threw up unexpectedly over the shrimps, and I could stop throwing up although there was nothing left in my stomach... 
I NEVER throw up so suddenly like that in my life, not even after food poisoning. I didn't even have time to run to the toilet. it was just a different feeling. then i did a test half an hour later (after cleaning the kitchen sink!) and I got my first bfp that afternoon.... 
Fortunately, I haven't threw up since then, yet. 
But as my doctor told me yesterday - the worst is still to come, and esp with first pregnancies, its even more noticeable... I went for an examination yesterday and I actually SAW drops of liquid coming out from my nipples, which is so so GROSS.. but the doctor examined them and told me its OK as long as its clear liquid. I even wanted to do a mammogram because I was worried about breast cancer!


----------



## beckyfletcher

mummy_blues said:


> I was feeling sickish & Nausea last month before AF arrived as well, due to progesterone highs. So I thought nothing about it this month when i started feeling nausea again... But this month, it was slightly different. I had nausea and stuffy nose as well like last cycle.
> But I took out a pack of raw shrimps from the fridge last sat and the moment I opened them up, I threw up unexpectedly over the shrimps, and I could stop throwing up although there was nothing left in my stomach...
> I NEVER throw up so suddenly like that in my life, not even after food poisoning. I didn't even have time to run to the toilet. it was just a different feeling. then i did a test half an hour later (after cleaning the kitchen sink!) and I got my first bfp that afternoon....
> Fortunately, I haven't threw up since then, yet.
> But as my doctor told me yesterday - the worst is still to come, and esp with first pregnancies, its even more noticeable... I went for an examination yesterday and I actually SAW drops of liquid coming out from my nipples, which is so so GROSS.. but the doctor examined them and told me its OK as long as its clear liquid. I even wanted to do a mammogram because I was worried about breast cancer!

Congrats on your BFP here to a H&H 9 months xxxx


----------



## beckyfletcher

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks hun :hugs:.. i just went to the bank just now and i had such bad nausea... and dizzy.. i thought i was gnna be sick.. i felt too ill to do any shopping :wacko: tho i made my self eat and felt better after... anyone experience this while preg?

my morning sickness with all pregnancies have been like that never sick just felt it and after eating somthing always felt better :) fx you get your BFP


----------



## mummy_blues

beckyfletcher said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun :hugs:.. i just went to the bank just now and i had such bad nausea... and dizzy.. i thought i was gnna be sick.. i felt too ill to do any shopping :wacko: tho i made my self eat and felt better after... anyone experience this while preg?
> 
> my morning sickness with all pregnancies have been like that never sick just felt it and after eating somthing always felt better :) fx you get your BFPClick to expand...

Yeah good advice!!! I take a few low-fat TUC and Ritz crackers with salt/cheese when I feel nauseous, it really helps. My office drawer if currently full of Ritz cheese party crackers LOL! :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

lol thanks ill keep that in mind.. im 9 dpo today.. so want to test.. but have no tests lol.. i sud wait till monday anyway :)


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. You ladies are the experts here - maybe you can tell me? I am charting my BBT & it dropped yesterday morning about .65 points. Then later that morning I felt some strong AF cramps. I read that you are about to ovulate when your temp drops like that and then the next day you should see it rise and that means the progesterone has entered your system. Later yesterday evening I had EWCM so DH & I BD'd & I put in a softcup. This morning I still have the softcup in (since it hasnt been 12 hours I figured keeping it in longer might help) and my temp this morning rose .38 (should have been at least 4, but I figure that was close enough)...what do you ladies think???


----------



## beckyfletcher

babyhopes10 said:


> lol thanks ill keep that in mind.. im 9 dpo today.. so want to test.. but have no tests lol.. i sud wait till monday anyway :)

you have better willpower than me lol xxx fx you get BFP


----------



## RedRose19

beckyfletcher said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> lol thanks ill keep that in mind.. im 9 dpo today.. so want to test.. but have no tests lol.. i sud wait till monday anyway :)
> 
> you have better willpower than me lol xxx fx you get BFPClick to expand...

thanks.. but ive got bad cramps.. like af cramps since 6dpo... im now 9dpo and still there.. im thinking maybe af is on her way :cry:


----------



## beckyfletcher

or implantation cramping????


----------



## RedRose19

does it feel like this?? its just above my hip bones.. mostly on the left.. but across my lower tum... but it hurts more to my left..


----------



## bodacious

I had something like that with a couple pin dots of spotting about 12 days ago, and since then I've been peeing way more than normal, but the first week was the worst, and my boobs have been hurting, with the first week or so being the worst there too. Has anyone experienced this and gotten a bfp? Now I've got sore boobs, I've been crying at the drop of a hat, had increased cm, peeing more, bowels have slowed way down, almost constipated, and the last couple days I have had slight cramping that almost feels like o pain. Af should have been here Saturday, but the decrease in symptoms makes me think im not.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

11DPO ish and SS? I have all the usual suspects........... tender (.)(.), lower stomch cramps, feeling extremely emotional and teary, wicked sense of smell and feelings of nauseau, heartburn, increased cm all of which obviously may or may not mean I am preggers (I had all these symptons last month too but AF got me 9days late!) AND I COULDNT RESIST POAS THIS AM AND GOT BFN????????????? SLOWLY GIVING UP HOPE OF MY JANUARY JELLYBEAN :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mellllly

Ok so 8dpo - Symptoms so far:
I know its early yet but here goes

Not felt Ovulation this month
Aching like dull period pain but low down since yesterday
Same in my lower back
Feels like my pelvis is grinding
Very wet down there (tmi)
Tired
Feeling vey hot within myself


Also I ate some prawns cos I love them, then after I had them the thought of eating them has put me off food for the rest of the day


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

I thought I had ovulated yesterday but just realized I'm still ovulating! Got lots of EWCM tonight! Woooo! Wish me luck ladies!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

TTCFirstBaby said:


> I thought I had ovulated yesterday but just realized I'm still ovulating! Got lots of EWCM tonight! Woooo! Wish me luck ladies!!!! :) :) :)

Good Luck!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

JaymeeBee said:


> TTCFirstBaby said:
> 
> 
> I thought I had ovulated yesterday but just realized I'm still ovulating! Got lots of EWCM tonight! Woooo! Wish me luck ladies!!!! :) :) :)
> 
> Good Luck!Click to expand...

So typically once I no longer see the EWCM I am done ovulating right?


----------



## JaymeeBee

yes, you should feel kind of dry, but maybe not completely dry.


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Thank you! So usually is it the next day after you see the most EWCM that you will be more dry? 

Also- have you felt any preg symptoms yet? I know you already ovulated this month!


----------



## JaymeeBee

TTCFirstBaby said:


> Thank you! So usually is it the next day after you see the most EWCM that you will be more dry?
> 
> Also- have you felt any preg symptoms yet? I know you already ovulated this month!

From what I've read, once ovulation has ended you will notice that your CM decreases and you may experience a dry CM (no mucus), but because everyone is different...you may still experience CM, but it shouldn't be the fertile kind. For me personally, I have 2-3 days of wet CM prior to Ov, then lots of clear stretchy EWCM the day before and of Ov. The day following Ov my CM is dry...but today (about 3-4DPO) I am having wet with creamy.

I'm not sure if the symptoms I am having are PG symptoms, but I do know the last few days my breasts are burning, which is unusual for me. If you want you can read my journal "_Jaymee is Ready Now..._", you don't have to actually read all the jibber jabber (if you don't want)-- you could just read the daily stats at the bottom of each post to see how my symptoms have been progressing.

I'm hoping this will be my month...and hopefully yours too!


----------



## momtoaz

Can I join? I'm due for AF May 7th or 8th. I'm 4po, and no symptoms. Would love a bfp like the rest of you ladies ;)


----------



## Marysr

OK, put me down for May 10. 

Feels like forever from now. :wacko:


----------



## beckyfletcher

good luck everyone

8 DPO today and wish iswould hurry up having symptoms but again can mean nothing as have had them in past and not been pg so hoping we get a BFP in a few days time :)

baby dust to all


----------



## RedRose19

im 10dpo today.. and i feel so bloated its unreal... and quite painful.. and to add to my dis comfort ive got cramps too.. and my stomach is all bubbly etc but prob from being bloated.. and all this morning ive been wanting to be sick, and last night too i had to go to bed early just not to get sick.. 
and cuz i was so tired


----------



## CaptainMummy

7dpo today for me. I feel a bit nauseated.. not so much that I feel like I will actually be sick. I have decided I will use an IC hpt evey morning from tomorrow with FMU.. just because I feel like I am turning into a POAS addict!
Hopefully we see loads of lovely :bfp: in a few days!
Good luck ladies
:dust:


----------



## mellllly

:dust: to all!!!

Is 9dpo to early to test!?
Im soo tempted lol!!

I will wait, I will wait, I will wait


----------



## mummy_blues

3 out of the 4 of us on the first page got a :bfp: on 9 dpo, I think we were all using FRERs.... I tested first uncertainly with a cheapy internet test (I've got like 20 of them standing around). did not want to waste my expensive digi on dpo 9...


----------



## molly85

Please put me in FF is saying I have ovulated I have no faith in her but will happily POAS unless I get + OPK. 
I'll tes on the 12th


----------



## mellllly

mummy_blues said:


> 3 out of the 4 of us on the first page got a :bfp: on 9 dpo, I think we were all using FRERs.... I tested first uncertainly with a cheapy internet test (I've got like 20 of them standing around). did not want to waste my expensive digi on dpo 9...

I have a normal clear blue (not digi) in my desk drawer right now
Do you think that will be ok? Or test with early morning wee?
I havnt actually been to the toilet since this morning around 7.30am any way


----------



## princesspie

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 11DPO ish and SS? I have all the usual suspects........... tender (.)(.), lower stomch cramps, feeling extremely emotional and teary, wicked sense of smell and feelings of nauseau, heartburn, increased cm all of which obviously may or may not mean I am preggers (I had all these symptons last month too but AF got me 9days late!) AND I COULDNT RESIST POAS THIS AM AND GOT BFN????????????? SLOWLY GIVING UP HOPE OF MY JANUARY JELLYBEAN :cry::cry::cry:

HI :hi:
so sorry you got a bfn but dont give up yet :hugs:
im holding out very well so far but only because i cant get to the shops! :wacko:
and mainly because after doing so many tests last month and getting so many bfn but no AF im kinda scared of them now :dohh:

anyway, wishing you lots of luck. when are you testing again? im testing sunday morning, or saturday afternoon if i cant wait that long, but will save my AM pee :blush:
keep me posted huni xx:hugs:


----------



## mummy_blues

Hi, clearblue is 25. If you really want to test today, buy a 10 (frer for example) instead for 9dpo.


----------



## mellllly

I might be good and just wait till the weekend!! As hard as it is lol!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Someone gave a bit of advice that the pregnancy tests are designed for women with a 28 day cycle so when they say take it 5 days early, it could mean it won't work for ladies with longer cycles!


----------



## mellllly

My cycles are usually 28 days
I think I am going to wait though!!! arghhhh!


----------



## Jacksie

Could you please tell me what you think??

I am now 2 days late, but I am getting cramps first thing in the morning, headaches, bleeding gums and aching teeth. I am running more to the toilet than normal, BB tender, very bloated and having a discharge - sometimes watery and sometimes creamy. (discharge has always stopped just before AF) also finding it very warm.

Don't know whether it is wishful thinking, and AF is just late, but have decided to wait until Friday to test - driving myself crazy here!!


----------



## mellllly

I just tested at 9dpo - bfn!!
haha, will try again when I am actually late


----------



## mummy_blues

mellllly said:


> I just tested at 9dpo - bfn!!
> haha, will try again when I am actually late

nah, dun worry, its way too early for a clearblue! hope you getyour :bfp: soon! :flower::flower:
I have a 30 day cycle this month!! thats two days longer than usual!


----------



## mummy_blues

Jacksie said:


> Could you please tell me what you think??
> 
> I am now 2 days late, but I am getting cramps first thing in the morning, headaches, bleeding gums and aching teeth. I am running more to the toilet than normal, BB tender, very bloated and having a discharge - sometimes watery and sometimes creamy. (discharge has always stopped just before AF) also finding it very warm.
> 
> Don't know whether it is wishful thinking, and AF is just late, but have decided to wait until Friday to test - driving myself crazy here!!

if you are already late, then all the pregnancy tests on the market will probably give you a :bfp: with 99% accuracy. why wait till friday, i dun understand.... :flower::flower:


----------



## Jacksie

Just scared incase it comes back as :bfn:

Although I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## JaymeeBee

Jacksie said:


> Just scared incase it comes back as :bfn:
> 
> Although I wouldn't be surprised

Hi Sweetheart,

Don't worry too much if you get a BFN after only a few days "late". Sometimes it takes a little while to see the BFP. 

Good Luck!


----------



## bodacious

I'm not sure what to think anymore. Now my symptoms have come back, though some never went away. Normally I toss and turn and wake to a lot at night but lately. I've been falling asleep really quickly and I wake up sore like I didn't move all night. Im scared to test though!


----------



## JaymeeBee

bodacious said:


> I'm not sure what to think anymore. Now my symptoms have come back, though some never went away. Normally I toss and turn and wake to a lot at night but lately. I've been falling asleep really quickly and I wake up sore like I didn't move all night. Im scared to test though!

Just wait till you're ready Hun, there's no rule that says you have to test RIGHT NOW LOL...when you're ready to accept what ever result you get...test.

I'm hoping you get that BFP though, I have my fingers very crossed for you!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i have so many symptoms
headaches
nausea in the mornings and evenings
Dizzyness when i walk around alot
cramps like af is about to come but too early yet 
also ive still got alot of cm :wacko: usually gone by now
my temp is very high and find it hard to sleep last night


but one of the symptoms ive noticed to know if your preg is sore bbs and i dont have that :( so does that mean i prob not?


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hi Babyhopes10,

Some women don't get sore breasts until like week 6 or beyond and some don't get them at all.

Your other symptoms look good though, so stay positive sweetheart!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much.. its just the last time i got preg i got sore bbs after like 14 dpo.. and some experience it so early on..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! I am 16dpo and will test friday at 18dpo. That will make me have a baby due on Jan 3, 2011:happydance: Prayerfully temps will stay up and I will have an announcement on friday!:happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Luck!


----------



## Firedancer41

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies! I am 16dpo and will test friday at 18dpo. That will make me have a baby due on Jan 3, 2011:happydance: Prayerfully temps will stay up and I will have an announcement on friday!:happydance:

Ahhhh you're going to make us wait until FRIDAY??? :dohh:

Heehee I'm just teasing ya, but I seriously checked on here first thing today to see if you had any news :) I am hoping and praying for ya!

AFM, I am bored silly waiting for my fertile window to get here already!!! If I o on CD17 again like the last 2 months, that will be next Friday. We are going to try Pre-Seed this go-around. DH wasn't impressed and says *we don't need that*. BUT, my main reason for wanting to try is that the neutral pH may help. A couple months ago he mentioned that I was burning him :blush: (sorry, TMI!!!!!) so when I mentioned this last night, he agreed that perhaps PS could help with that, if I were too acidic or whatnot.

I have pH paper-might test CM next week if nothing more than out of sheer boredom LOL I swear, TTC is like working in a freaking laboratory :rofl:

Oh, and a Pre-Seed Q: I was planning on starting to use it Sunday, which is 5 days prior to o....Does that sound like a reasonable plan?


----------



## JaymeeBee

I still am kind of interested in preseed, but if this isn't my cycle I will be waiting till July to TTC again, cause OH is leaving for two months come Saturday.

I just want to say you ladies have been my rock this cycle. I check this site first thing in the AM and many times throughout the day.

So glad I came across BNB and met so many interesting and wonderful ladies.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Firedancer41 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am 16dpo and will test friday at 18dpo. That will make me have a baby due on Jan 3, 2011:happydance: Prayerfully temps will stay up and I will have an announcement on friday!:happydance:
> 
> Ahhhh you're going to make us wait until FRIDAY??? :dohh:
> 
> Heehee I'm just teasing ya, but I seriously checked on here first thing today to see if you had any news :) I am hoping and praying for ya!
> 
> AFM, I am bored silly waiting for my fertile window to get here already!!! If I o on CD17 again like the last 2 months, that will be next Friday. We are going to try Pre-Seed this go-around. DH wasn't impressed and says *we don't need that*. BUT, my main reason for wanting to try is that the neutral pH may help. A couple months ago he mentioned that I was burning him :blush: (sorry, TMI!!!!!) so when I mentioned this last night, he agreed that perhaps PS could help with that, if I were too acidic or whatnot.
> 
> I have pH paper-might test CM next week if nothing more than out of sheer boredom LOL I swear, TTC is like working in a freaking laboratory :rofl:
> 
> Oh, and a Pre-Seed Q: I was planning on starting to use it Sunday, which is 5 days prior to o....Does that sound like a reasonable plan?Click to expand...

hi firedancer. I just started using preseed this month. me and dh love it but we are only using it during fertile "window" due to being kinda pricey. I think it is diff with everyone but if you don't really need it then maybe just use during fertile time. I am defo not an expert but before getting ps I read the thread on it for days and most women just used during fertile time. Some used it before (maybe once) so they could figure out how much they needed to use. Like everyone has said "less is more." Sorry if this doesn't help you hun but GL.


----------



## jmc111

hello ladies! Can I join you!? I will be testing TOMORROW (12dpo per doctors orders due to progesterone supp)!!! AHHHHH....this is our 16th month TTC #1 and our last month giving it our all (we've tried it all for 10 months now: temping, injectibles, HCG trigger, Clomid, vitamins, preseed, progesterone suppositories, endless blood draws and ultrasounds, etc.) if this cycle isn't the lucky one then we're going to give it all a rest for awhile as it's wearing us very thin lately....


----------



## JaymeeBee

jmc111 said:


> hello ladies! Can I join you!? I will be testing TOMORROW (12dpo per doctors orders due to progesterone supp)!!! AHHHHH....this is our 16th month TTC #1 and our last month giving it our all (we've tried it all for 10 months now: temping, injectibles, HCG trigger, Clomid, vitamins, preseed, progesterone suppositories, endless blood draws and ultrasounds, etc.) if this cycle isn't the lucky one then we're going to give it all a rest for awhile as it's wearing us very thin lately....

Good Luck!


----------



## jane23

jmc111 said:


> hello ladies! Can I join you!? I will be testing TOMORROW (12dpo per doctors orders due to progesterone supp)!!! AHHHHH....this is our 16th month TTC #1 and our last month giving it our all (we've tried it all for 10 months now: temping, injectibles, HCG trigger, Clomid, vitamins, preseed, progesterone suppositories, endless blood draws and ultrasounds, etc.) if this cycle isn't the lucky one then we're going to give it all a rest for awhile as it's wearing us very thin lately....

AHHH i cant wait....fingers crossed :hugs: x


----------



## jmc111

Thanks girls! it's so great to have all the support...in a way i can't wait for tomorrow to come but at the same time I don't want to be devestated tomorrow morning...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Firedancer41 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am 16dpo and will test friday at 18dpo. That will make me have a baby due on Jan 3, 2011:happydance: Prayerfully temps will stay up and I will have an announcement on friday!:happydance:
> 
> Ahhhh you're going to make us wait until FRIDAY??? :dohh:
> 
> Heehee I'm just teasing ya, but I seriously checked on here first thing today to see if you had any news :) I am hoping and praying for ya!
> 
> AFM, I am bored silly waiting for my fertile window to get here already!!! If I o on CD17 again like the last 2 months, that will be next Friday. We are going to try Pre-Seed this go-around. DH wasn't impressed and says *we don't need that*. BUT, my main reason for wanting to try is that the neutral pH may help. A couple months ago he mentioned that I was burning him :blush: (sorry, TMI!!!!!) so when I mentioned this last night, he agreed that perhaps PS could help with that, if I were too acidic or whatnot.
> 
> I have pH paper-might test CM next week if nothing more than out of sheer boredom LOL I swear, TTC is like working in a freaking laboratory :rofl:
> 
> Oh, and a Pre-Seed Q: I was planning on starting to use it Sunday, which is 5 days prior to o....Does that sound like a reasonable plan?Click to expand...

Yeah unfortunately, I cannot bear to see another BFN after the one I had the other day:nope:.

I think that using it 5 days before to get a feel of it is a great idea! Ive never tried it but I was this month, and just never got around to it. Good luck to you and thanks for everything!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

JaymeeBee said:


> I still am kind of interested in preseed, but if this isn't my cycle I will be waiting till July to TTC again, cause OH is leaving for two months come Saturday.
> 
> I just want to say you ladies have been my rock this cycle. I check this site first thing in the AM and many times throughout the day.
> 
> So glad I came across BNB and met so many interesting and wonderful ladies.

I totally agree!!! I love this thread!!!!! :)


----------



## jmc111

Pre-seed is GREAT!!! DH and I both love it...Clomid really dries you out so we bought it about 6 months ago and have been using it everytime no matter what time of cycle! It really is amazing. My only caution is to not use too much....I get the multiuse tube with the applicators and only use between 0.5-1.0...anymore than that is too much and too slippery! DH has a hard time...getting friction I guess you would say with anything more than 1.0!


----------



## Jay_Bird

Congrats to everyone who has got their BPF :)

I hope to see a BFP next to my name on the 5th :D

Good luck everyone :)

xOxOx


----------



## criddy

First month TTC since MC. We've been NTNP for 2 years since we got married. Was not trying when we MC in November so we are hoping that means that at least there is a chance that we won't have any issues. This is the first month that I have really been calculating stuff and noticing body changes. Last month cycle was 30 and this past month was 33. Did both dates on Ovulation calendar and it points to today or Friday as being the day I OV. Using pre-seed and hoping for the best!! 

January 19th would be a great day!


----------



## JaymeeBee

OMG my sense of smell today seems sooooooooooo heightened, everything seems so stinky to me today...like literally I feel like barfing. Plus having abdomen pain again. I hope this is a good sign!


----------



## Anxious5

Down in the dumps today... Having cramping and to top it off Dr. Thinksi mite be diabetic


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry anxious i hope the doc is wrong..

ladies i have such a bad stomach pain :cry: its like a bloat pain but also af cramps :cry: but its so painful and its makiing me feel so sick.. ive been sick right after my dinner :wacko: i feel like crap now..


----------



## BabiNo2

babyhopes, how many DPO are you? I've been having cramps most of today too, only CD 23 (normally 31/32 so not due AF til next week) Maybe shes coming early.


----------



## RedRose19

im 10 dpo today.. this cramping is early if it is af.. i usually get af cramps the day after she arrives :cry:
its getting more painful... its like a pinching feeling


----------



## BabiNo2

have you done a hpt? People can get a positive around 10dpo.


----------



## RedRose19

not got any till monday :(


----------



## BabiNo2

oooh but that's maybe a good thing, sometimes checking hpt gets you down if you get a negative before its time to really test. FX'd for you!! What other symptoms have you had? x 

I was starting to feel bloated and tired and really hungry yesterday so with the cramping today I'm hoping these are all good signs.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

BabiNo2 said:


> oooh but that's maybe a good thing, sometimes checking hpt gets you down if you get a negative before its time to really test. FX'd for you!! What other symptoms have you had? x
> 
> I was starting to feel bloated and tired and really hungry yesterday so with the cramping today I'm hoping these are all good signs.

GL hun hope this will b your BFP!


----------



## BabiNo2

Thank you hun, how are things with you trying43rd? x


----------



## trying 4 3rd

BabiNo2 said:


> Thank you hun, how are things with you trying43rd? x

not too bad! how are you doing? I am getting way way too addicted to this site! I can't hardly even get any cleaning done anymore. :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

well ive felt sicky all evening, cramps, headaches, dizzyness, my temp is high these past few days.. its been to warm to get to sleep.. sore lower back
and :blush: more cm then normal..


----------



## BabiNo2

I know, I was on most of yesterday... was working today so managed to sneak on after getting wee one to bed but now I am sooo sleepy. It is really addictive and it makes you more baby obsessed and broody reading about everyone's symptoms and stories. Didn't know that was possible. lol


----------



## BabiNo2

excellent symptoms, especially the extra cm and temps. I just know your preggers, can feel it in my bones. lol


----------



## trying 4 3rd

BabiNo2 said:


> I know, I was on most of yesterday... was working today so managed to sneak on after getting wee one to bed but now I am sooo sleepy. It is really addictive and it makes you more baby obsessed and broody reading about everyone's symptoms and stories. Didn't know that was possible. lol

LOL I know hun! This is so nuts I have never been addicted to anything on the computer before I found this site. All the ladies on here have been so helpful and inspirational. Just when I think I want to give up someone brings me back up and I feel better. If that makes any sense. 
Well ladies have to go to the store for dinner stuff so catch up with everyone later tonight. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## BabiNo2

Speak laters trying43rd x


----------



## jane23

Hi girls, how you all doing?

Not long till testing for me..:)
Just a quick question my AF was the 10th april and every month 14 days after i ovulate, well over the wkend i was surppost to ovulate but wasn't to sure as i didn't have any pains BUT to night im having really sharp pains in my ovaries so im guessing im ovulating is it possible to ovulate so late well 19days after AF??
This month i didn't want to use OPK's other wise i would nknow but what do you all think.. :)


----------



## Anxious5

Af is sneaking up on my having moré cramping and pinkish cm... Was really hopong for a bfp


----------



## RedRose19

BabiNo2 said:


> excellent symptoms, especially the extra cm and temps. I just know your preggers, can feel it in my bones. lol

awwww thanks hun i hope so :hugs: i know you are too got my fx for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

jane23 said:


> Hi girls, how you all doing?
> 
> Not long till testing for me..:)
> Just a quick question my AF was the 10th april and every month 14 days after i ovulate, well over the wkend i was surppost to ovulate but wasn't to sure as i didn't have any pains BUT to night im having really sharp pains in my ovaries so im guessing im ovulating is it possible to ovulate so late well 19days after AF??
> This month i didn't want to use OPK's other wise i would nknow but what do you all think.. :)

Do you have EWCM? Sometimes that can be a tell tale sign also.


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

JaymeeBee said:


> OMG my sense of smell today seems sooooooooooo heightened, everything seems so stinky to me today...like literally I feel like barfing. Plus having abdomen pain again. I hope this is a good sign!

Ooooh, sounds promising!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jane23

TTCFirstBaby said:


> jane23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, how you all doing?
> 
> Not long till testing for me..:)
> Just a quick question my AF was the 10th april and every month 14 days after i ovulate, well over the wkend i was surppost to ovulate but wasn't to sure as i didn't have any pains BUT to night im having really sharp pains in my ovaries so im guessing im ovulating is it possible to ovulate so late well 19days after AF??
> This month i didn't want to use OPK's other wise i would nknow but what do you all think.. :)
> 
> Do you have EWCM? Sometimes that can be a tell tale sign also.Click to expand...

Yes i had it yesterday afternoon.....what do think or anyone else ? x
Anyway i did continue bding just incase x


----------



## EstelSeren

Well, I had a BFN this morning. :sad1: 
To be honest, I wasn't expecting much as I've only just come off the pill but it's still a little disappointing! On the plus side, it means that I can have a few drinks and some undercooked meat on the weekend! :happydance: I will, however, be testing again next week if AF doesn't get me as it might just be too early since I don't know exactly when I o'd (or for that matter if) as I'm not charting or using opk's, just going with the flow! I am having a fair few symptoms, but that might just be my body playing tricks on me and after over 3years on bcp I've forgotten how my normal cycle is supposed to be!

Beca :wave:


----------



## cheekybint

I'm hoping to hold out testing till the 30th May, If i conceive this cycle my DD will be 30th January but as I'll have to have a c section it'll be due around 23rd January - My Birthday :D


----------



## mummy_blues

EstelSeren said:


> I am having a fair few symptoms, but that might just be my body playing tricks on me and after over 3years on bcp I've forgotten how my normal cycle is supposed to be!
> 
> Beca :wave:

ya, I got so much symptoms first cycle off the pill I was 99% convinced I was pregnant. I was on the pill for 10 years and 8 months without a break and was so very worried when my body could return back to normal because some girls here told me it would take up to 6 months!!!! :cry: :cry: 
but thankfully conceived the very next cycle or exactly 7 weeks after the last pill.. good luck hun!! :flower: :flower:


----------



## beckyfletcher

I'm 9 DPO tested - BFN found this on another thread on BnB and has given me hope :

Just because the fertilised egg 'can' arrived in the womb at 5dpo it doesn't necessary mean it will immiediately start to implant, often the fertilised egg floats around for a while before decided to embed and dig itself in. It usually takes about a week on average for implantation to start but i can happen anywhere between 6dpo and 12dpo. 
*Implantation 'can' happen in as little as one day but can take up to 4 or 5 full days to complete and for the blatocyst to completely attach.

Over 80% of pregnancies implantation will occur between 8-10 dpo.

It can then take a further 2 to 4 days for your kidneys to process the hcg and secrete it into your urine so it can be picked up on a HPT

maybe it's just too early have got some good symptoms so will see what the next few days bring


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

So I am officially 2DPO! Hope I dont drive myself crazy with symptom spotting...really hoping to get my BFP although I'm not too hopeful since its my first cycle ttc! Wishing you ladies lots of luck!

:dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

TTCFirstBaby said:


> So I am officially 2DPO! Hope I dont drive myself crazy with symptom spotting...really hoping to get my BFP although I'm not too hopeful since its my first cycle ttc! Wishing you ladies lots of luck!
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!!

FX hun xxx


----------



## mommyB

I got my BFP yesterday!


----------



## beckyfletcher

mommyb - congrats here's to a H&H 9 months xxxx


----------



## bodacious

All last night I kept waking up having the most horrible dreams. It was like a horror movie and its sequels. They were all the same but a little different, and in the dream I knew they were like that, like I was in a movie! Anyway, had weird cramps the last 2 days, plus tons of gas.


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommyB said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!

Congrats mommyb!


----------



## RedRose19

my cramps are still here today :nope: ive had them since 6-7 dpo and im now 11 dpo.. is that a good sign.. or just af :(
been getting alot of cm.. and sickness after i eat :wacko:


----------



## mommyB

babyhopes10 said:


> my cramps are still here today :nope: ive had them since 6-7 dpo and im now 11 dpo.. is that a good sign.. or just af :(
> been getting alot of cm.. and sickness after i eat :wacko:

I have had cramping since I ovulated, and major cramping on Monday which I assumed was implantation. So I think cramping is a good sign, I mean I usually only cramp the day AF arrives. So I knew it was a good sign. Good luck!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much.. i had such bad cramp pains yday .. maybe yday was implantation :shrug: but would 10 dpo be abit late for implantation?

the pains arent as bad today but lingering pain..


----------



## JaymeeBee

mommyB said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!

Congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## mommyB

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks so much.. i had such bad cramp pains yday .. maybe yday was implantation :shrug: but would 10 dpo be abit late for implantation?
> 
> the pains arent as bad today but lingering pain..

I don't think so, Monday was 10DPO for me and that was when I had my major cramping. And weird twinges as well.


----------



## RedRose19

ooohhh sounds goood thanks for making me feel awhole lot better :flower: i thought af was def on her way even tho i usually only get cramps the day she arrives or after
also i feel so sick after every time i eat


----------



## mommyB

babyhopes10 said:


> ooohhh sounds goood thanks for making me feel awhole lot better :flower: i thought af was def on her way even tho i usually only get cramps the day she arrives or after
> also i feel so sick after every time i eat

That's how I felt this morning, woke up super hungry. So I made eggs and toast, took about 3 bites and said NOPE no more..haha.


----------



## RedRose19

awwww bless.. i bet you feel great with your bfp :flower: congrats.. :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Tomorrow I will be 18dpo and temps are still way above coverline, so prayerfully I may test then. This is the longest Ive ever held out for testing. So nervous though, as symptoms come and go (thats why I dont symptom spot) and just overall scared feeling. I dont know why...:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

good luck hun :dust: im sure its your turn for a bfp! :)


----------



## mellllly

Ok I give in!!

Where can I buy a FRER from?
Im 10 dpo today


----------



## beckyfletcher

superdrig £4.99 for 2 earlt test and from what i've read very reliable :)


----------



## RedRose19

wish we had superdrug here :nope: lol


----------



## mellllly

Do asda do the early ones?
Or any normal chemists?
Not sure if I can get to superdrug ontime!?


----------



## beckyfletcher

i've have BFP at 10 DPO with ASdA own :)


----------



## mellllly

Are they quite sensitive then?
Im soo bloody impatient!!


----------



## littlenic

i'm thinking positive thoughts here for January 2011 too...according to the date checkers i would be due around the 22nd and i can test from the 17th of May.

I was 4 days late for my AF last month so think i'll play it safe and try not to test until i'm really late!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

mellllly said:



> Are they quite sensitive then?
> Im soo bloody impatient!!

with both my boys got a + at 10 DPO with the asda test xx

let us know how u get on and if u go and get one


----------



## jmc111

I tested this morning and got a BFN... So crushed. My temp is still up today at 12dpo after a big dip at 10dpo but I have a feeling it will drop soon. Could 12dpo be too soon or am i holding out hope when I shouldn't be?!


----------



## mrskcbrown

jmc111 said:


> I tested this morning and got a BFN... So crushed. My temp is still up today at 12dpo after a big dip at 10dpo but I have a feeling it will drop soon. Could 12dpo be too soon or am i holding out hope when I shouldn't be?!

:hugs:jmc111:hugs:

From looking at your chart last month, it looks like you had a 15 day luteal phase before AF came. I would wait about 3 more days and then test. I know its hard. Hope you get that BFP!


----------



## jmc111

Thanks so much mrskcbrown...I appreciate your hugs! I normally have about a 14-15 day luetal phase and 30-31 day cycles but with the injectibles and IUI this cycle we did it much earlier than normal so im only on CD26 so it seems odd for be to be so early so i'm hoping you're right! I hope my temp stays up or AF comes so we can get this over with! Thanks again


----------



## mrskcbrown

jmc111 said:


> Thanks so much mrskcbrown...I appreciate your hugs! I normally have about a 14-15 day luetal phase and 30-31 day cycles but with the injectibles and IUI this cycle we did it much earlier than normal so im only on CD26 so it seems odd for be to be so early so i'm hoping you're right! I hope my temp stays up or AF comes so we can get this over with! Thanks again

Ok great! Yeah maybe its too early...:thumbup:. My cycles are normally 32-33 days and Im not sure the length of my luteal phase because I have been on clomid. Tomorrow makes 18dpo though, so Ill test this weekend.


----------



## jmc111

Are you not on clomid this cycle?? I was on clomid for 6 cycles with no luck so we switched to injectibles this cycle so maybe that's why it is a shorter cycle?! I hope my temp stays up! Oh wow 18dpo?! Wow you are so patient!!! I can't wait to hear tomorrow what you find!!


----------



## Anxious5

I hads pinkish cm yesterday so decided to :sex: lastnight to help the :witch: out but only got a streak of blood and then today absolutley nothing....normal! I guess its still a bit early as he is due saturday


----------



## Yatta89

I'm hoping! But I'm on CD21 and still no pos OPK so I'm still waiting it out!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

jmc111 said:


> Are you not on clomid this cycle?? I was on clomid for 6 cycles with no luck so we switched to injectibles this cycle so maybe that's why it is a shorter cycle?! I hope my temp stays up! Oh wow 18dpo?! Wow you are so patient!!! I can't wait to hear tomorrow what you find!!

Yes I have been on clomid "this time" since Sept 2009. I took a break in January and restarted clomid, this cycle which was March 29. I also take 1500mgs of metformin, and that makes me O. I have never had a cycle since taking in sept where I have not O'd. Yes I hate BFNs, so Id rather my cycle just come on its own. I think this is my longest luteal phase since last August. My approximate LPs are 12-14 days. 

Yes I too hope your temp stays up!:happydance:


----------



## jmc111

Well then it's looking VERY promising for you then mrskcbrown!! I will keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## jane23

mommyB said:


> I got my BFP yesterday!

Congratulations hun x :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mellllly

beckyfletcher said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Are they quite sensitive then?
> Im soo bloody impatient!!
> 
> with both my boys got a + at 10 DPO with the asda test xx
> 
> let us know how u get on and if u go and get oneClick to expand...

:bfn:

I still have a cheapy test from asda and a cb digi, but not testing till after the weekend now


----------



## Firedancer41

mellllly said:


> beckyfletcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Are they quite sensitive then?
> Im soo bloody impatient!!
> 
> with both my boys got a + at 10 DPO with the asda test xx
> 
> let us know how u get on and if u go and get oneClick to expand...
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I still have a cheapy test from asda and a cb digi, but not testing till after the weekend nowClick to expand...

Melissa, my youngest daughter is Sophie Grace too!


----------



## maaybe2010

May 22nd pleaase O:)


----------



## mellllly

Firedancer41 said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckyfletcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Are they quite sensitive then?
> Im soo bloody impatient!!
> 
> with both my boys got a + at 10 DPO with the asda test xx
> 
> let us know how u get on and if u go and get oneClick to expand...
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I still have a cheapy test from asda and a cb digi, but not testing till after the weekend nowClick to expand...
> 
> Melissa, my youngest daughter is Sophie Grace too!Click to expand...

Love it!! Such a cute name even if i do say so myself :flower::thumbup:


----------



## hopeful:)

hey guys could do with some PMA and am testing 13th May ... if i can hold off that long. please add me xx


----------



## mellllly

hopeful:) said:


> hey guys could do with some PMA and am testing 13th May ... if i can hold off that long. please add me xx

:flower:

thats 4 days after my birthday!!

May is a great month :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Still waiting to get mine! *pout*


----------



## jane23

Hi ladies,
How you all doing? :)
Im 5DPO and im feeling a bit bloated this evening, i didn't eat alot for dinner because of the way i was felling so i know its not from eating to much, im also felling like mild pulling pains in my lower bellly....Is it possible to get this so early?? xx :)


----------



## LuckyD

congrats MommyB! 

Good luck to all those that are at testing time - fingers crossed for you xx

I am still waiting to O...CD14 today...so will hopefully be joining you in the 2WW soon..

xx


----------



## squat18_02

This is the first month I have used OPK's. Every one I have used so far has just had a really faint line. Not sure, but I think I got a positive OPK this morning! The test line was just a tiny bit lighter than the control line, not much at all. When I took another at 4pm today it was lighter than it was this morning. I hate POAS! I always get so confused with the stupid lines. Any thoughts?:shrug:


----------



## libbymarks198

i dont even think i have ovulated yet but if i ovulate when i am meant to i should have my wee bundle of joy on the 23rd of january!! i hope so... good luck everyone!!


----------



## criddy

Can you put me on May 16th


----------



## miahleemom

I think that I am out this month. :cry: AF suppose to start tomorrow and I am having the day before cramps like I always do. Plus all tests are bfn. But on a lighter note I have started taking metformin to jump start ovulation. The side effects so far really suck but will be worth if I get a bfp next cycle. If you made a February 2010 thread I will be happy join that one too. Good luck to the ladies still trying for January 2010 baby and congrats to the bfps!!!


----------



## miahleemom

...2011 baby rather... :blush:


----------



## Britt11

squat18_02 said:


> This is the first month I have used OPK's. Every one I have used so far has just had a really faint line. Not sure, but I think I got a positive OPK this morning! The test line was just a tiny bit lighter than the control line, not much at all. When I took another at 4pm today it was lighter than it was this morning. I hate POAS! I always get so confused with the stupid lines. Any thoughts?:shrug:

Hey hon, you likely do not have a positive opk, it needs to be as dark or even better darker to be positive, it cant even be a little lighter. My +opks are darker than the control line and they last positive the entire day...Seeing as you are on CD12, I bet you get a +ve opk in the next couple of days or so.
Hope this was helpful and best of luck to you
cheers,


----------



## JaymeeBee

miahleemom said:


> I think that I am out this month. :cry: AF suppose to start tomorrow and I am having the day before cramps like I always do. Plus all tests are bfn. But on a lighter note I have started taking metformin to jump start ovulation. The side effects so far really suck but will be worth if I get a bfp next cycle. If you made a February 2010 thread I will be happy join that one too. Good luck to the ladies still trying for January 2010 baby and congrats to the bfps!!!

Made a February Baby Thread, hope you get that :bfp: next month babes.

Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## beckyfletcher

mellllly said:


> beckyfletcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Are they quite sensitive then?
> Im soo bloody impatient!!
> 
> with both my boys got a + at 10 DPO with the asda test xx
> 
> let us know how u get on and if u go and get oneClick to expand...
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> I still have a cheapy test from asda and a cb digi, but not testing till after the weekend nowClick to expand...

sorry you got BFN - Me too i'm not testing till weds now :) when AF will be late


----------



## MommaCC

Hi ladies 
well im out this cycle the :witch: got me two days ago a week earlier than expected!!:cry: i feel a little low right now but as our wedding is only 8 weeks away we have decided to wait until our honeymoon to try again. Im a little scared of catching and loosing a baby close to the wedding as its supposed to be a happy time and that would be so awful. probably my mind playing overtime but after a chat with H2b thats what we come up with. 
Good luck to everyone and im sending you :dust: and we will see you all soon!!
xoxoxo


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Congrats MommyB!!! Sorry to all the ladies that got BFN's. Keep your chin up - if AF has not come yet you still have a chance! And thank you JaymeeB for making a new thread....hopefully I wont have to join but it will be nice to have a place to go if I do!


----------



## mellllly

Sorry for all the BFN's girls!!!

Remember your not out until the fat witch appears!!!

Im not actually due on until Tuesday but I just like to POAS lol!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

:happydance:FF says I have 18 days of high temps and that I need to test! I probably will in the morning, or maybe even later in the afternoon after I hold my pee pee:haha: for 4 hours. Here's to hoping! :happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

mrskcbrown said:


> :happydance:FF says I have 18 days of high temps and that I need to test! I probably will in the morning, or maybe even later in the afternoon after I hold my pee pee:haha: for 4 hours. Here's to hoping! :happydance:

:wohoo: Good Luck Sweetheart!!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

mrskcbrown said:


> :happydance:FF says I have 18 days of high temps and that I need to test! I probably will in the morning, or maybe even later in the afternoon after I hold my pee pee:haha: for 4 hours. Here's to hoping! :happydance:

fx you get your BFP xxx


----------



## RedRose19

sorry to all the ladies who got af.. :hugs: and those with bfn it might just be too early :hugs:

im 12 dpo today.. and im feeling so sicky today :wacko: i feel sick every time i eat.. but if i dont eat i get dizzyspells :dohh:the cramps are still here today so i dunno if its af or not.. also my oh said hes notices im roasting to touch lol.. i thought it was too warm to sleep last night.. 
also still alot of cm.. :blush: its usually gone by now..


----------



## beckyfletcher

babyhopes10 said:


> sorry to all the ladies who got af.. :hugs: and those with bfn it might just be too early :hugs:
> 
> im 12 dpo today.. and im feeling so sicky today :wacko: i feel sick every time i eat.. but if i dont eat i get dizzyspells :dohh:the cramps are still here today so i dunno if its af or not.. also my oh said hes notices im roasting to touch lol.. i thought it was too warm to sleep last night..
> also still alot of cm.. :blush: its usually gone by now..

all sounding like good signs fx xxx


----------



## RedRose19

beckyfletcher said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> sorry to all the ladies who got af.. :hugs: and those with bfn it might just be too early :hugs:
> 
> im 12 dpo today.. and im feeling so sicky today :wacko: i feel sick every time i eat.. but if i dont eat i get dizzyspells :dohh:the cramps are still here today so i dunno if its af or not.. also my oh said hes notices im roasting to touch lol.. i thought it was too warm to sleep last night..
> also still alot of cm.. :blush: its usually gone by now..
> 
> all sounding like good signs fx xxxClick to expand...

thanks :hugs:

btw i love the name Thomas :happydance: its our number 1 on our baby boy list lol random i know just thought id say lol


----------



## ttc_elle

Well I've booked a doctors appointment for bloods on Tuesday. I'm 5 days late now so will be 9 days late then if the witch hasn't appeared. No sign of her whatsoever.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttc_elle said:


> Well I've booked a doctors appointment for bloods on Tuesday. I'm 5 days late now so will be 9 days late then if the witch hasn't appeared. No sign of her whatsoever.

GL hun let us know what happens!


----------



## mellllly

11 dpo :bfn:

:rofl: I know..... stil early
I didnt test until I was 2 days late with my first

I have never tested this much in my life!!

** runs to find POAS addict help group **


----------



## Shey

haha Mel you r funny


----------



## mellllly

:rofl: i cant help it

im like oh i need a wee - grab a test on the way haha


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hey Ladies :dust:

I have a good feeling about this weekend, I hope to see some :bfp:s!!!! Yay!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

JaymeeBee said:


> Hey Ladies :dust:
> 
> I have a good feeling about this weekend, I hope to see some :bfp:s!!!! Yay!

hi jaymeebee i just realized we are testing on the same day so maybe we will get our BFP's this cycle:thumbup:!


----------



## JaymeeBee

trying 4 3rd said:


> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :dust:
> 
> I have a good feeling about this weekend, I hope to see some :bfp:s!!!! Yay!
> 
> hi jaymeebee i just realized we are testing on the same day so maybe we will get our BFP's this cycle:thumbup:!Click to expand...

OOOO how exciting!!! :wohoo: I hope we get our :bfp:s


----------



## trying 4 3rd

JaymeeBee said:


> trying 4 3rd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :dust:
> 
> I have a good feeling about this weekend, I hope to see some :bfp:s!!!! Yay!
> 
> hi jaymeebee i just realized we are testing on the same day so maybe we will get our BFP's this cycle:thumbup:!Click to expand...
> 
> OOOO how exciting!!! :wohoo: I hope we get our :bfp:sClick to expand...

Me too!!!! How exciting that would be!:happydance: Bring on our :bfp:s please please please!


----------



## JaymeeBee

I just read some good news for someone on this thread. I was over on the BFP Announcement thread...now I'm excited!!!

Congrats to the Lucky Lady!


----------



## hopeful:)

Hey guys ... hope every one is ok. Sorry to hear of the BFN baby dust for next month. Can you push mine back to may 15th because my OPKs are all over the place :( xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

hopeful:) said:


> Hey guys ... hope every one is ok. Sorry to hear of the BFN baby dust for next month. Can you push mine back to may 15th because my OPKs are all over the place :( xx

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mrs O

I'll join in ....... really praying for a Jan baby


----------



## beckyfletcher

mellllly said:


> 11 dpo :bfn:
> 
> :rofl: I know..... stil early
> I didnt test until I was 2 days late with my first
> 
> I have never tested this much in my life!!
> 
> ** runs to find POAS addict help group **

sorry BFN me too today fx we both get BFP soon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miahleemom

Well the :witch: got me this morning. So predictable. Why has ttc been so hard. Well here's hoping that the new meds that I am on really help!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

miahleemom said:


> Well the :witch: got me this morning. So predictable. Why has ttc been so hard. Well here's hoping that the new meds that I am on really help!!

:hugs:


----------



## fingersxxd

Fingers Crossed :) this is my month. Been trying since 1st AF dec '09 after 5+ years of depo. Charting the last 2 months this is my 3rd. 3 dpo pretty sure i'm o'g big temp shift on cd 13-15 each month. Plan to test in 9 days :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

fingersxxd said:


> Fingers Crossed :) this is my month. Been trying since 1st AF dec '09 after 5+ years of depo. Charting the last 2 months this is my 3rd. 3 dpo pretty sure i'm o'g big temp shift on cd 13-15 each month. Plan to test in 9 days :)

Should I add you for testing on May 9 (Mother's Day)?

:dust:


----------



## trying 4 3rd

fingersxxd said:


> Fingers Crossed :) this is my month. Been trying since 1st AF dec '09 after 5+ years of depo. Charting the last 2 months this is my 3rd. 3 dpo pretty sure i'm o'g big temp shift on cd 13-15 each month. Plan to test in 9 days :)

GL hun! FX'ed for you! Keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## fingersxxd

Jaymeebee sign me up~!


----------



## fingersxxd

I never even thought that it was mothers day... How great would that be? 

Still trying not to get my hopes up too high.


----------



## chippyslady

Hi Ladies,

My name is Heather and I'm 31. DH is 33 and we've been TTC for 7 months. Got BFP yesterday :happydance: ! I'm SO excited but for some reason just can't completely believe I'm pregnant. I've taken 7 tests total - 3 of them were internet cheapies, all 3 of those had light lines in addition to the control line. I took at 12 DPO, 14 DPO & 15 DPO and they all had the same line - it never got darker. I took an Answer test at 15 DPO - lighter than control, but definitely there, and then 2 Clear Blue Easy Digitals that said Pregnant at 15 DPO. I'm a little obsessive - ha! The reason I took so many is because the first digital I took on 15 DPO was from Walgreen's at it said Not Pregnant, but I saw lines on the other ones so I bought the digitals from Clear Blue Easy later that day and took both of those and like I said, they were both positive. I'm definitely prego right? I'll take all the reassurance I can get.

I went to my OB/GYN today and they drew blood, but they don't give results same day - bummer! They want me to come in on Monday as well to make sure HCGs are doubling. Has anyone else experienced this?

I've got some symptons which are a little reassuring - I'm SO bloated, constipated and a little bit naseous. Justthestart - I have experciened a little cramping and twinging too. I'm siding with 2016 that the little one is just getting cozy. 

It's great to be here and I look forward to going through this journery with all of you!

Heather


----------



## jane23

Hi ladies,

Im 6DPO and im felt a bit bloated yesterday, i didn't eat alot for dinner because of the way i was felling so i know its not from eating to much, im also felling like mild pulling pains in my lower bellly and still today im getting the same felling....Is it possible to get this so early?? xx :hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

chippyslady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My name is Heather and I'm 31. DH is 33 and we've been TTC for 7 months. Got BFP yesterday :happydance: ! I'm SO excited but for some reason just can't completely believe I'm pregnant. I've taken 7 tests total - 3 of them were internet cheapies, all 3 of those had light lines in addition to the control line. I took at 12 DPO, 14 DPO & 15 DPO and they all had the same line - it never got darker. I took an Answer test at 15 DPO - lighter than control, but definitely there, and then 2 Clear Blue Easy Digitals that said Pregnant at 15 DPO. I'm a little obsessive - ha! The reason I took so many is because the first digital I took on 15 DPO was from Walgreen's at it said Not Pregnant, but I saw lines on the other ones so I bought the digitals from Clear Blue Easy later that day and took both of those and like I said, they were both positive. I'm definitely prego right? I'll take all the reassurance I can get.
> 
> I went to my OB/GYN today and they drew blood, but they don't give results same day - bummer! They want me to come in on Monday as well to make sure HCGs are doubling. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> I've got some symptons which are a little reassuring - I'm SO bloated, constipated and a little bit naseous. Justthestart - I have experciened a little cramping and twinging too. I'm siding with 2016 that the little one is just getting cozy.
> 
> It's great to be here and I look forward to going through this journery with all of you!
> 
> Heather

Congratulations!


----------



## JaymeeBee

jane23 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Im 6DPO and im felt a bit bloated yesterday, i didn't eat alot for dinner because of the way i was felling so i know its not from eating to much, im also felling like mild pulling pains in my lower bellly and still today im getting the same felling....Is it possible to get this so early?? xx :hugs:

yes yes yes...this is around the time I start to feel "_symptoms_". Implantation and PG symptoms are different for everybody...some women get these earlier than others and some don't.

I know I am having pinching behind my belly button, breast burning/tingling and slight cramping the last few days...I'm 6DPO, AF due on May 10.

Good Luck Hun!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Tested again today. :bfn: I'm going to wait it out until Tuesday now.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Ozzieshunni said:


> Tested again today. :bfn: I'm going to wait it out until Tuesday now.

:hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Congrats to MrsMurphy2Be, she got her :bfp: yesterday at 9DPO :wohoo:


----------



## mellllly

Congrats Mrsmurphy2be!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Night Ladies (it's 3am here in Ontario) Lots of :dust:


----------



## mellllly

Good night!!!!

Its 09.15am here!! (uk) so good morning xx


----------



## Mistycat

I'm testing May 9th - can you add me please? 

Very motivating to see so many BFP's so early, ie 9DPO - hope thats a streak of good luck for us all!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Reference levels

The following is a list of serum hCG levels. (LMP is the last menstrual period.)

* 3 weeks since LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
* 4 weeks since LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
* 5 weeks since LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
* 6 weeks since LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
* 7 &#8211; 8 weeks since LMP: 7,650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
* 9 &#8211; 12 weeks since LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
* 13 &#8211; 16 weeks since LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
* 17 &#8211; 24 weeks since LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
* 25 &#8211; 40 weeks since LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
* Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
* Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


Found this this morning. Hope it gives hope that a :bfn: on the day your period is due doesn't necessarily mean your :bfp: isn't on the way!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Congrats to the ladies who got:bfp: and :hugs::hugs: to the ladies who AF visited fxed for next cycle. I am :test: tomorrow (although got :bfn: on thurs couldnt resist :test: early my poas addiction kicked in!) I am [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; so much for my :bfp: this cycle but feeling a little doubtful! I have very slight cramping in my lower tummy feels abit like the cramping I get after AF has actually landed but its normally more intense so am kinda feeling that she is probably on her way :cry::cry::cry: I hate this hanging in the balance BFN but no AF!

FXED FOR MY :bfp: TOMORROW AND OODLES OF STICKY :dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congrats to the ladies who got:bfp: and :hugs::hugs: to the ladies who AF visited fxed for next cycle. I am :test: tomorrow (although got :bfn: on thurs couldnt resist :test: early my poas addiction kicked in!) I am [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; so much for my :bfp: this cycle but feeling a little doubtful! I have very slight cramping in my lower tummy feels abit like the cramping I get after AF has actually landed but its normally more intense so am kinda feeling that she is probably on her way :cry::cry::cry: I hate this hanging in the balance BFN but no AF!
> 
> FXED FOR MY :bfp: TOMORROW AND OODLES OF STICKY :dust:

oooo Good Luck MADLYTTC! I hope you get that :bfp:!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

i still got cramps today im 13 dpo... really feels like af is about to come.. but when ever i check sorry if tmi its just alot of cm.. :wacko:
i was so tired today i had to go for asleep didnt wake till 9 :wacko:

lots of :dust: to everyone testing next week


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> i still got cramps today im 13 dpo... really feels like af is about to come.. but when ever i check sorry if tmi its just alot of cm.. :wacko:
> i was so tired today i had to go for asleep didnt wake till 9 :wacko:
> 
> lots of :dust: to everyone testing next week

Good Luck!


----------



## squat18_02

Well girls, I'm in to my TTW:wacko: Now to find something to make the time go by! Congrats to all the BFPS!


----------



## mellllly

squat18_02 said:


> Well girls, I'm in to my TTW:wacko: Now to find something to make the time go by! Congrats to all the BFPS!

Lol,, take tests way too early your meant to!? Oh no that's what I do ........ Lol


----------



## JaymeeBee

LOL


----------



## goddess25

Can you remove me from this thread... I am not trying this month. Will maybe start again for the following thread.


----------



## squat18_02

mellllly said:


> squat18_02 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I'm in to my TTW:wacko: Now to find something to make the time go by! Congrats to all the BFPS!
> 
> Lol,, take tests way too early your meant to!? Oh no that's what I do ........ LolClick to expand...

Lol! I think I took 5 tests last month, all too early. It's soooo hard to wait, it's all I can think about. :dohh:


----------



## JaymeeBee

goddess25 said:


> Can you remove me from this thread... I am not trying this month. Will maybe start again for the following thread.

Okay. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im out. AF got me this afternoon!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

mrskcbrown said:


> Im out. AF got me this afternoon!

I'm sorry hun!:hugs: FX for next cycle!


----------



## squat18_02

mrskcbrown said:


> Im out. AF got me this afternoon!

FX for next month! :hugs::dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

mrskcbrown said:


> Im out. AF got me this afternoon!

:hugs: 

:dust: for next cycle!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Luck to tomorrow's testers, I hope you ladies get your :bfp:s!!!


----------



## libbymarks198

i am testing on may 15 can you put me down for then please!!

i hope we all get our bfp's this month!!!


----------



## Kita

Add me to the 14th please :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi ladies am one of todays testers and i got a BFN boo hoo!! No AF though so stil in runnin absolutely no symptoms now either except my achin heart losin hope fast x baby dust to all X


----------



## lauraclili

Hey, count me in please as I'll be testing around the 14th May and fingers crossed. 

Do you think it is possible to 'feel pregnant' or 'just know' you are pregnant when it's too early to test? 

Thanks all and here's for Jan 2011 babies!


:hugs:


----------



## libbymarks198

lauraclili said:


> Hey, count me in please as I'll be testing around the 14th May and fingers crossed.
> 
> Do you think it is possible to 'feel pregnant' or 'just know' you are pregnant when it's too early to test?
> 
> Thanks all and here's for Jan 2011 babies!
> 
> 
> :hugs:

no i dont think do, i think when you are you just know something will feel different... i am going for the power of positive thinking this month so i am telling myself that i am pregnant and thanking to be blessed with a little baby, i know it sounds crazy but i read that it works


----------



## lauraclili

no i dont think do, i think when you are you just know something will feel different... i am going for the power of positive thinking this month so i am telling myself that i am pregnant and thanking to be blessed with a little baby, i know it sounds crazy but i read that it works[/QUOTE]

Thanks :O

Here's some positive thinking for us all this month. 

x


----------



## fingersxxd

5 dpo testing on mothers day... anyone have a severely increased sex drive? Feel very aware of the left side of my uterus as well...almost like cramps but more like twinges? And very vivid, very hot dreams..lol https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/blush.gif


----------



## squat18_02

:dust: to all those still waiting for a :bfp: this month!!:hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

due BFP may 20th! (ff says..)LOLxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

CandyApple19 said:


> due BFP may 20th! (ff says..)LOLxx

Should I put you down for May 20th?


----------



## donna-c-86

Can you put me down for the 7th please!!! x_GOOD LUCK EVERYONE_x


----------



## beckyfletcher

mrskcbrown said:


> Im out. AF got me this afternoon!

sorry the :witch: got you hugs


----------



## Anxious5

Af got me yesterday can you put me down for the 29 of may


----------



## Tigerlilly80

Can you put me down for the 13th May please? If we're lucky this month my due date will be the 18th January. Thanks xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Anxious5 said:


> Af got me yesterday can you put me down for the 29 of may

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies ive been so sick the past 2 days :sick: ive had such a bad headache its making me feel sick all the time.. :( i feel so miserable.. i hope its a good reason and worth it.. :cry: i just feel terrible today.. grrr i feel so sensitive..

sorry for anyone who got af :hugs:


----------



## beckyfletcher

babyhopes10 fx for you hunni xxxxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

And the wait continues! Now officially 7 days late! ARGH!


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend.

This is now day 7 - no :witch: and a :bfn:

Really fed up - got really sore back (maybe just lying in bed too long!!) and tired is not the word for it, by the time 2pm comes I'm ready to go back to bed. BB's are huge and hard and still very bloated.

Going to make dr's apt tomorrow


----------



## beckyfletcher

Jacksie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> This is now day 7 - no :witch: and a :bfn:
> 
> Really fed up - got really sore back (maybe just lying in bed too long!!) and tired is not the word for it, by the time 2pm comes I'm ready to go back to bed. BB's are huge and hard and still very bloated.
> 
> Going to make dr's apt tomorrow

sorry for BFN hope you get some answers soon xxxxx


----------



## mellllly

SOrry for those with :bfn: or witch appearing

14dpo - :bfn: - Clearblue Digi :cry:

Waiting for AF to come tomorrow....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Jacksie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> This is now day 7 - no :witch: and a :bfn:
> 
> Really fed up - got really sore back (maybe just lying in bed too long!!) and tired is not the word for it, by the time 2pm comes I'm ready to go back to bed. BB's are huge and hard and still very bloated.
> 
> Going to make dr's apt tomorrow

Same here! I hope it goes well for you tomorrow. I'm hoping they take blood to see if I am pregnant!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Need some advice here....I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD14/15 and its now CD21 and I am experiencing more EWCM. For the last several days post-ov its been creamy white-lotion like, and now its more clear and EW. What does this mean? Could I be ovulating now instead of what I thought was ovulation on CD14/15? I think I definitely have already ovulated because it was unmistakable EWCM, thicker than it is now, and it lasted for two days. Any advice???


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Try posting a new thread in the TTC section :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im 15 dpo today ladies and still not tested :shock: i dunno how ive managed it.. 

ive got cramps today which ive had since 6 dpo... and ive been sick all weekend.. every time i eat i get so sick... :( i hope its a good sign and not just a flu :(


----------



## JaymeeBee

TTCFirstBaby said:


> Need some advice here....I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD14/15 and its now CD21 and I am experiencing more EWCM. For the last several days post-ov its been creamy white-lotion like, and now its more clear and EW. What does this mean? Could I be ovulating now instead of what I thought was ovulation on CD14/15? I think I definitely have already ovulated because it was unmistakable EWCM, thicker than it is now, and it lasted for two days. Any advice???

Hi Sweetheart,

This happens to me and many other women and is completely NORMAL, so don't fret, you're not ovulating twice. Mine actually builds up right before AF, which used to confuse me. 

The creamy discharge is a GOOD sign and even if it is or isn't mixed with EW it's still a good sign. When watching for pregnancy signs, discharge (in some women) is a good sign.

:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

also if you bd recently some people can get it mistaken for ewcm.. i used to do that b4..:flower:

i hope everyone is well good luck to ladies testing today or this week :dust:

im testing 2mor!! im so nervous.. af is due today..


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> also if you bd recently some people can get it mistaken for ewcm.. i used to do that b4..:flower:
> 
> i hope everyone is well good luck to ladies testing today or this week :dust:
> 
> im testing 2mor!! im so nervous.. af is due today..

Good Luck! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks im so scared.. i actually hate testing!!


----------



## fingersxxd

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks im so scared.. i actually hate testing!!

Me too !!! 6 days till i test.... and I'm already trying to postpone it
. I keep thinking maybe i should wait till cd 30 just bcuz once i had a 29 day cycle lol . ***baby dust to you***


----------



## Tesharika

I'm out af showed up :(


----------



## RedRose19

fingersxxd said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> thanks im so scared.. i actually hate testing!!
> 
> Me too !!! 6 days till i test.... and I'm already trying to postpone it
> . I keep thinking maybe i should wait till cd 30 just bcuz once i had a 29 day cycle lol . ***baby dust to you***Click to expand...

thanks :hugs:

lots of :dust: to you..

im getting lots of cramps.. :dohh: i hope its not af..


----------



## RedRose19

Tesharika said:


> I'm out af showed up :(

im sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Tesharika

babyhopes10 said:


> Tesharika said:
> 
> 
> I'm out af showed up :(
> 
> im sorry hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Still got my fx for you :dust:


----------



## beckyfletcher

Tesharika said:


> I'm out af showed up :(

sorry hunni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i think she will be visiting me soon had lots of cramps today x


----------



## RedRose19

i got my Fx for you that af stays away xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

fingersxxd said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> thanks im so scared.. i actually hate testing!!
> 
> Me too !!! 6 days till i test.... and I'm already trying to postpone it
> . I keep thinking maybe i should wait till cd 30 just bcuz once i had a 29 day cycle lol . ***baby dust to you***Click to expand...

I meant to tell you on a previous post, that we seem to have an identical cycle LOL :dust:


----------



## squat18_02

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks im so scared.. i actually hate testing!!

Good Luck babyhopes10!! I don't know how you managed to wait to test until tomorrow! Good Job! Testing is exciting but terrifying all at the same time! It is so heartbreaking when those BFN's come up! Hopefully a :bfp: for you! :dust:


----------



## jane23

Hi all,
I tested again 2day and got a really faint positive so faint to show up on the camara but i still posted on preg test gallery so people can tell me what they think.
Anyway i use my OPK's just 2waste them as ive got some many to use up by june as they EXP and 6 test had shown up a strong positive i even done another 1 now and the same again...i can help it...lol :) i will buy some more test 2morrow and test again hopefully im see right.
Af's not due till 9th so anything could happen.
Could that be possible for OPK 2show up positive now?


----------



## Duffy

Hello everyone, Can I join? I have not been too active on trying the last two months, we had a seri ill boxer who we sadly put to sleep on the 20, of april. But we gave it are goal when I got of my period in April so I'm not sure if we missed the boat or not lol. Hoping for baby number two soon!!!!!!!!! 

WOW I'm totally overjoyed to see how many bfn everyone is getting I'm calling this my lucky charm thread lol. BTW wishing every one bean dust.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Welcome to the thread! :dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

jane23 said:


> Hi all,
> I tested again 2day and got a really faint positive so faint to show up on the camara but i still posted on preg test gallery so people can tell me what they think.
> Anyway i use my OPK's just 2waste them as ive got some many to use up by june as they EXP and 6 test had shown up a strong positive i even done another 1 now and the same again...i can help it...lol :) i will buy some more test 2morrow and test again hopefully im see right.
> Af's not due till 9th so anything could happen.
> Could that be possible for OPK 2show up positive now?

:wohoo:


----------



## Jay_Bird

Testing on Wednesday!
Got some good signs and as yet, none of my usual signs that AF is on her way :D
I'm feeling hopeful for this cycle and I thought I was out a week ago!
Haha!

Good luck everyone!!!

xOxOx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Wow, this is TMI, but I am sooooo constipated today was the first time I had a BM in about three days or so...I haven't had constipation this bad in forever... :( Sorry too much information...LOL


----------



## fingersxxd

JaymeeBee said:


> fingersxxd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> thanks im so scared.. i actually hate testing!!
> 
> Me too !!! 6 days till i test.... and I'm already trying to postpone it
> . I keep thinking maybe i should wait till cd 30 just bcuz once i had a 29 day cycle lol . ***baby dust to you***Click to expand...
> 
> I meant to tell you on a previous post, that we seem to have an identical cycle LOL :dust:Click to expand...

lol no way! looks like we do... lets hope thats a lucky sign lol .. and we're both in Ont...lol


----------



## fingersxxd

jaymeebee my last 2 cycles were 24 days ... i actually started drinking a tea of red clover, red raspberry, nettles and peppermint ... been taking it for a month hoping to improve my luteal phase. I'm nauseated today .. blah and a little bit of cramping ... but twinges not like af cramps. My average since Dec 09 is 26 ... 1 was 29 days... still hoping and good luck to us both!


----------



## JaymeeBee

I know I don't usually get constipated so, I'm hoping it's a good sign. Even though it sucks having it LOL. I'm actually anxious for the wait to be over, pregnant or not...I just want to relax and take a break from the stress of TTC. 

I hope we get our BFPs, but even if I don't get mine...I'm still gonna stay positive.


----------



## miahleemom

The constipation is actually (unfortunately) a really good sign of pregnancy!! I ended up in the hospital, sorry if tmi, for not being able to go for two weeks I looked like I was 5 months pregnant. Oh god it was unbearable. It actually ended up being a very funny story in the end (long story) But anyhoo I hope this is your moment for a bfp!!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

I'm out testd BFN just waiting on witch now fx for everyone else still to test xxxx


----------



## mellllly

Due on today, no sign if af yet!!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

fx she stays away i think she on the way to me if so i'll try and keep her here for you xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:bfn: test this morning. Off to the doctors at 2!


----------



## Jacksie

Fx'd mellliy:dust:

Let us know how you get on ozziehunni.

I am now 8 days late and cannot get an appt with doc's


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I called this morning at like 8:30 and they said the earliest was 2 they could get me in. I'm happy I'm a manager so I just told my staff I'd be in for work a bit late! lol! I'm really hoping! I'm going to ask for a blood test


----------



## RedRose19

16 dpo.. not tested yet.. im too chicken to test... 

i was sick all weekend had to stop my self being sick last night.. 
and i had cramps from 6dpo up untill yday.. i dont really have any today hope thats a good sign


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

JaymeeBee said:


> Wow, this is TMI, but I am sooooo constipated today was the first time I had a BM in about three days or so...I haven't had constipation this bad in forever... :( Sorry too much information...LOL

We like TMI! It helps us understand what other people are experiencing! Hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## bodacious

I'm out but I learned a lot about my cycle this month so on to next! Really hope it happens this month viz if not I will likely have Af at our wedding! Yuck!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Luck Ladies,

I am functioning on only a few hours of sleep. My newly pregnant best friend called me late last night crying. Her husband of 6 years, who has been cheating for at least four of them, has been caught again, with THREE ladies on the go. She has been bleeding and was told her cervix is slightly open and is now seven weeks pregnant with her fourth child, she is unsure how she feels about it. I'm not sure how to get through to her about HIM, he is a scumbag who is potentially putting her in danger with his sex addiction.

Anyways, that's the burden on my mind right now, if I do get a BFP I don't think I'll tell her right away.

On a lighter note, how is everyone feeling this morning?


----------



## RedRose19

awww what a hard situation to be in.. i hope your friend and her baby is ok :hugs:

i just feel constantly hungry today :wacko: then when i eat i feel so sick.. grr horrible cycle lol.. im too scared to test tho.. might test 2mor.. af was due yday and no show.. 

good luck ladies testing :dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> awww what a hard situation to be in.. i hope your friend and her baby is ok :hugs:
> 
> i just feel constantly hungry today :wacko: then when i eat i feel so sick.. grr horrible cycle lol.. im too scared to test tho.. might test 2mor.. af was due yday and no show..
> 
> good luck ladies testing :dust:

oooooo Girl things are sounding good for you...I sincerely hope you get that much deserved BFP!!! Your symptoms sound amazing.

:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much... i was in the baby clothes section today :cry: made it so hard.. and i ended upp buying these so sweet baby socks :dohh: silly i know but i couldnt help it..


----------



## BranDivah

That really sucks about your friend...:( Men can be so thoughtless....

I've been having these twinges off and on for the past couple days...and yesterday my temp jumped up some more. FX'd Technically my AF is due tomorrow(I O'd late and my luteal phase seems to be normally 10 days), but I'm not testing til this weekend....so....if I can make it through tomorrow...esp if my temp keeps staying high...I'll be super stoked to test :D


----------



## RedRose19

oooh good luck hun :D :dust:


----------



## mellllly

so far no AF and a :bfn: at 1pm!


----------



## marmite

could you add me for 17th of may please? :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, just an update: I'm to do a urine sample and get it in on Monday. She said not to be disappointed if I bleed before then. They want this to be a healthy pregnancy and if I bleed it's just the body's way of saying it wasn't right. Still no sign of AF! Please send me good wishes


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i tested and im 90% sure its bfn :cry: i dont know what to do i feel so upset :(

i put it in the test gallery but im not sure 

is it evap or bfp?


----------



## JaymeeBee

BranDivah said:


> That really sucks about your friend...:( Men can be so thoughtless....
> 
> I've been having these twinges off and on for the past couple days...and yesterday my temp jumped up some more. FX'd Technically my AF is due tomorrow(I O'd late and my luteal phase seems to be normally 10 days), but I'm not testing til this weekend....so....if I can make it through tomorrow...esp if my temp keeps staying high...I'll be super stoked to test :D

Good Luck!


----------



## jane23

Well update really, i think im ovulating now as i tested with opk's yesterday and they were positive and 2day ive noties clear stretchy mucus so i think its late....BUT how can this be possible to be soooo late??
If it is when would i test?
And would i get my AF on time?? which is in 6days time.....would do you think x


----------



## JaymeeBee

@Jane23 

When did you ovulate last? Or did you not ovulate yet?

I ovulated twice in March, so I had two opportunities, but both were a no-go for me.

*If you are having the clear stretchy mucus today get your darn BD on girl*. Keep bding till the fertile mucus and other signs are gone. If the OPK's said positive yesterday, but the clear stretchy stuff is today get that groove on. I don't use OPKs, but if I did, I would still be trusting my body's natural symptoms FIRST. _Your AF may be late_, especially if you usually ovulate earlier in your cycle, remember your luteal phase has to be between 12 and 16 days to sustain a pregnancy.

So go grab OH, squeeze into your favourite seduction suit and dance dance dance till your loins can't take it no more LMFAO

Good Luck!

*Update: Luteal phases between *10* and 16 days may be okay too.


----------



## Britt11

jane23 said:


> Well update really, i think im ovulating now as i tested with opk's yesterday and they were positive and 2day ive noties clear stretchy mucus so i think its late....BUT how can this be possible to be soooo late??
> If it is when would i test?
> And would i get my AF on time?? which is in 6days time.....would do you think x

hon, have you done an HPT?? Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm definitely out! AF got me on Saturday, just before I went away camping for the bank holiday weekend!:dohh:

All the best for those of you still in for this month!
:dust::dust:

Beca :wave:


----------



## JaymeeBee

EstelSeren said:


> I'm definitely out! AF got me on Saturday, just before I went away camping for the bank holiday weekend!:dohh:
> 
> All the best for those of you still in for this month!
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Beca :wave:

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

FXED AND GL TO ALL THOSES LADIES WITH BFN BUT NO AF! AND HUGS TO THE LADIES WHO AF GOT AND FXED AND GL FOR NEXT CYCLE

I am in this category too..................AF was due 2nd May, so 2 Days late! I got BFN on Sunday am with fmu and plucked up the courage to re-test again this am again with fmu! I poas and after glancing at the test and seeing no second line I put the test on the side to get ready for work. I thought no more about it and then remembered and went to ditch it and realised there was a second line on there! (I did try to take a pic this am to post but the turn out wasnt very good!) I am soooooooooo confused now cause i left the test on the side all day and the second line is no longer there BUT it def was this am as DH saw it too?????????? Could this just be the evap line? I have no other symptons except sorry if tmi but slight constipation/trapped wind and slight cramping which I have had for last 3/4 days and then earlier because I have obsessively been checking the loo roll after peeing (convinced AF is guna get me!) I noticed a brownish/pinky blob of mucus which I think looked similar to `a show` that I got at start of labour only a very minute amount! I usually get a pink tinge on the loo roll before AF hits me hard so this is new for me! I THINK I HAVE SERIOUSLY LOST IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AF HAS BEEN LATE FOR THE SECOND MONTH RUNNING NOW AND SHE IS PLAYING SERIOUS MIND GAMES WITH ME IF I AM NOT GOING TO GET MY BFN! PLEASE HELP ANY ADVICE/EXPERIENCES WOULD BE OF GREAT HELP!


----------



## JaymeeBee

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> FXED AND GL TO ALL THOSES LADIES WITH BFN BUT NO AF! AND HUGS TO THE LADIES WHO AF GOT AND FXED AND GL FOR NEXT CYCLE
> 
> I am in this category too..................AF was due 2nd May, so 2 Days late! I got BFN on Sunday am with fmu and plucked up the courage to re-test again this am again with fmu! I poas and after glancing at the test and seeing no second line I put the test on the side to get ready for work. I thought no more about it and then remembered and went to ditch it and realised there was a second line on there! (I did try to take a pic this am to post but the turn out wasnt very good!) I am soooooooooo confused now cause i left the test on the side all day and the second line is no longer there BUT it def was this am as DH saw it too?????????? Could this just be the evap line? I have no other symptons except sorry if tmi but slight constipation/trapped wind and slight cramping which I have had for last 3/4 days and then earlier because I have obsessively been checking the loo roll after peeing (convinced AF is guna get me!) I noticed a brownish/pinky blob of mucus which I think looked similar to `a show` that I got at start of labour only a very minute amount! I usually get a pink tinge on the loo roll before AF hits me hard so this is new for me! I THINK I HAVE SERIOUSLY LOST IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AF HAS BEEN LATE FOR THE SECOND MONTH RUNNING NOW AND SHE IS PLAYING SERIOUS MIND GAMES WITH ME IF I AM NOT GOING TO GET MY BFN! PLEASE HELP ANY ADVICE/EXPERIENCES WOULD BE OF GREAT HELP!

Test again in a few days sweetness! Or at least that's what I would do.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank You, I cant not poas now (he he he!) fxed AF stays away and I get BFP might try and hang in there til thurs am though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If it was BFN was really faint so few days should be better than one I reckon still a little wary that it was evap though although pink not grey?


----------



## Jacksie

Good luck Babyhopes10

Ozzieshunni - did the doc say that you were pregnant??


----------



## waiting_on_#3

I was wondering if it's too late to join this thread? I'm new here, only joined on the weekend and this is our 1st month ttc # 3, I should be testing on 15th May! xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

wholly crap!! I just took a FRER and got a very faint :bfp: I'm 10DPO!!! I'm gonna wait a couple days to be sure, though. I hope the line gets darker...I want this sooo bad...I'm in tears! If this is a false positive I'm gonna feel so defeated. 

Good Luck to everyone else, I hoping to see some more BFPs.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Jacksie said:


> Good luck Babyhopes10
> 
> Ozzieshunni - did the doc say that you were pregnant??

She didn't say because she doesn't know. She wants to do that test on Monday if AF hasn't come. I'm going to do a hpt on monday morning as well. fx'd!


----------



## fingersxxd

JaymeeBee said:


> wholly crap!! I just took a FRER and got a very faint :bfp: I'm 10DPO!!! I'm gonna wait a couple days to be sure, though. I hope the line gets darker...I want this sooo bad...I'm in tears! If this is a false positive I'm gonna feel so defeated.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else, I hoping to see some more BFPs.

GOOD LUCK!!! I'm hoping for you!!!! I'm holding off as long as I can! Keep me updated :)


----------



## trying 4 3rd

JaymeeBee said:


> wholly crap!! I just took a FRER and got a very faint :bfp: I'm 10DPO!!! I'm gonna wait a couple days to be sure, though. I hope the line gets darker...I want this sooo bad...I'm in tears! If this is a false positive I'm gonna feel so defeated.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else, I hoping to see some more BFPs.

Omg! Thats soooo exciting hun! :happydance: FX'ed this is it babe! :thumbup:


----------



## BranDivah

JaymeeBee said:


> wholly crap!! I just took a FRER and got a very faint :bfp: I'm 10DPO!!! I'm gonna wait a couple days to be sure, though. I hope the line gets darker...I want this sooo bad...I'm in tears! If this is a false positive I'm gonna feel so defeated.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else, I hoping to see some more BFPs.

OMG! YAY! I hope it gets darker for you too!
NOW PASS THE :dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

BranDivah said:


> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> wholly crap!! I just took a FRER and got a very faint :bfp: I'm 10DPO!!! I'm gonna wait a couple days to be sure, though. I hope the line gets darker...I want this sooo bad...I'm in tears! If this is a false positive I'm gonna feel so defeated.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else, I hoping to see some more BFPs.
> 
> OMG! YAY! I hope it gets darker for you too!
> NOW PASS THE :dust:Click to expand...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


**Jaymee Fills Giant Swimming Pool with :dust:***

JUMP IN LADIES :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wheeeeeee! *jumps* Stay away :witch:!


----------



## jane23

JaymeeBee said:


> @Jane23
> 
> When did you ovulate last? Or did you not ovulate yet?
> 
> I ovulated twice in March, so I had two opportunities, but both were a no-go for me.
> 
> *If you are having the clear stretchy mucus today get your darn BD on girl*. Keep bding till the fertile mucus and other signs are gone. If the OPK's said positive yesterday, but the clear stretchy stuff is today get that groove on. I don't use OPKs, but if I did, I would still be trusting my body's natural symptoms FIRST. _Your AF may be late_, especially if you usually ovulate earlier in your cycle, remember your luteal phase has to be between 12 and 16 days to sustain a pregnancy.
> 
> So go grab OH, squeeze into your favourite seduction suit and dance dance dance till your loins can't take it no more LMFAO
> 
> Good Luck!

Well last month i ovulate as i use opk's but this month i thought i would leave of testing and go with the flow but yesterday just for fun i use 6 opk's just to see wait happens and all was strong positive and then today the clear stretchy business plus i had ovulating pains today.
But yes i will deffo be bding..lol :haha:
So when do you think i should take hcg test now then?


----------



## jane23

Britt11 said:


> jane23 said:
> 
> 
> Well update really, i think im ovulating now as i tested with opk's yesterday and they were positive and 2day ive noties clear stretchy mucus so i think its late....BUT how can this be possible to be soooo late??
> If it is when would i test?
> And would i get my AF on time?? which is in 6days time.....would do you think x
> 
> hon, have you done an HPT?? Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes i did i test with frist response and another cheepy and both negative :growlmad: so i dunno what to think :cry: x


----------



## jane23

JaymeeBee said:


> wholly crap!! I just took a FRER and got a very faint :bfp: I'm 10DPO!!! I'm gonna wait a couple days to be sure, though. I hope the line gets darker...I want this sooo bad...I'm in tears! If this is a false positive I'm gonna feel so defeated.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else, I hoping to see some more BFPs.

BIG Congratulations hun :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

omg hun big congrats i hope your test gets darker!!! :D

ladies i need help with my test... i tested and no sure if its bfn or bfp :wacko: the line is so faint but i can see it.. im worried its an evap?? :wacko:


----------



## McBumpin

Hi everyone!

I hope this isn't a stupid question...

When can I start POAS?

I'm not charting but I do have a Clear Blue Easy fertility monitor. I "peaked" (according to the monitor) on April 12th and am not sure when to POAS. Ovulation actually occurs 24-36 hours after the "surge" so I don't know when to start counting my days-past-ovulation.

Thanks!!! Baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## MrsEngland

Got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!! Never been so excited and so scared in all my life, please stick baby bean we love you already!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

MrsEngland said:


> Got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!! Never been so excited and so scared in all my life, please stick baby bean we love you already!

OOOOh yay! Congarts hun! :happydance: Have a H&H pregnancy!


----------



## fingersxxd

babyhopes10 said:


> omg hun big congrats i hope your test gets darker!!! :D
> 
> ladies i need help with my test... i tested and no sure if its bfn or bfp :wacko: the line is so faint but i can see it.. im worried its an evap?? :wacko:

I can definately see something... hard to tell tho test in the am and pls let us know!! fx'd for you!


----------



## RedRose19

fingersxxd said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> omg hun big congrats i hope your test gets darker!!! :D
> 
> ladies i need help with my test... i tested and no sure if its bfn or bfp :wacko: the line is so faint but i can see it.. im worried its an evap?? :wacko:
> 
> I can definately see something... hard to tell tho test in the am and pls let us know!! fx'd for you!Click to expand...

thanks :hugs:

im so nervous.. i dunno if i should test 2mor or wait a few days..


----------



## fingersxxd

McBumpin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope this isn't a stupid question...
> 
> When can I start POAS?
> 
> I'm not charting but I do have a Clear Blue Easy fertility monitor. I "peaked" (according to the monitor) on April 12th and am not sure when to POAS. Ovulation actually occurs 24-36 hours after the "surge" so I don't know when to start counting my days-past-ovulation.
> 
> Thanks!!! Baby dust to everyone!!!!

Try to wait until after AF is due...but some women get BFPs earlier. Baby Dust to you


----------



## fingersxxd

Babyhopes -- if you can wait a couple ... but we all know sometimes its IMPOSSIBLE TORTURE to wait :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

jane23 said:


> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> @Jane23
> 
> When did you ovulate last? Or did you not ovulate yet?
> 
> I ovulated twice in March, so I had two opportunities, but both were a no-go for me.
> 
> *If you are having the clear stretchy mucus today get your darn BD on girl*. Keep bding till the fertile mucus and other signs are gone. If the OPK's said positive yesterday, but the clear stretchy stuff is today get that groove on. I don't use OPKs, but if I did, I would still be trusting my body's natural symptoms FIRST. _Your AF may be late_, especially if you usually ovulate earlier in your cycle, remember your luteal phase has to be between 12 and 16 days to sustain a pregnancy.
> 
> So go grab OH, squeeze into your favourite seduction suit and dance dance dance till your loins can't take it no more LMFAO
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Well last month i ovulate as i use opk's but this month i thought i would leave of testing and go with the flow but yesterday just for fun i use 6 opk's just to see wait happens and all was strong positive and then today the clear stretchy business plus i had ovulating pains today.
> But yes i will deffo be bding..lol :haha:
> So when do you think i should take hcg test now then?Click to expand...

Hi,

I was having a hard timing deciding when to test too. Before I knew about ovulation charting I only knew you could test at the earliest 5 days before expected missed period, but now I know you can get BFPs as early as 9DPO. 

I would say, use the rule about if you see 18 days of continuous high temps after ovulation, test. Or if your period was due in six days, but you know you ovulated late, which may make your scheduled AF late, wait at least 9 to 12 days post Ov, before you begin testing...that's what I did, seeing as I had a 28 day cycle last month as opposed to the regular 26 day one I'm used too.

However, I'm still gonna wait till Friday and hope my bfp line gets darker before I really get excited. It's funny cause I had convinced myself I was out.


----------



## McBumpin

McBumpin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope this isn't a stupid question...
> 
> When can I start POAS?
> 
> I'm not charting but I do have a Clear Blue Easy fertility monitor. I "peaked" (according to the monitor) on April 12th and am not sure when to POAS. Ovulation actually occurs 24-36 hours after the "surge" so I don't know when to start counting my days-past-ovulation.
> 
> Thanks!!! Baby dust to everyone!!!!


Oops! I meant that I "peaked" on April 26th (my cycle started April 12..)


----------



## JaymeeBee

MrsEngland said:


> Got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!! Never been so excited and so scared in all my life, please stick baby bean we love you already!

Wholly Moley, Today must be a lucky day A HUGE Congrats Hun :yipee:

Maybe we will be in first trimester together. How many days past OV are you? I'm 10DPO and got a faint :bfp: at around 2:00pm


----------



## amberdawn723

Was going to test on Mother's Day but I'm already out. AF is on it's way. :cry: Spotting and cramping. Really sucks but I'm looking forward to a possible Valentine's Day baby instead!:happydance:

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## MrsEngland

JaymeeBee said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!! Never been so excited and so scared in all my life, please stick baby bean we love you already!
> 
> Wholly Moley, Today must be a lucky day A HUGE Congrats Hun :yipee:
> 
> Maybe we will be in first trimester together. How many days past OV are you? I'm 10DPO and got a faint :bfp: at around 2:00pmClick to expand...

I'm 15DPO and had been testing with internet cheapys. Got a faint line on one today but thought that it was just evap but the FRER came up straight away nice and dark :happydance:

Really hope its your BFP too, our bubbas would due around the same time!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jane23

Hi,
I deffo must of been ovulating as i test again with OPK and HCG and the opk had 2line but fading where's yesterday it was strong positive and of course the HCG was nagative.
So we did do the deed with preseed already...lol and stayed laying down for a good 30mins and will repeat 2morrow too :) so lets see what happens fx'd. x


----------



## JaymeeBee

@Jane23


:yipee: Good Luck Darling!


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, so much action on here!

Congrats MrsEngland - that is fantastic news!! 

JaymeeBee - so excited for you! Hope that line gets darker!

I think I am finally going to O today...which is good but also not good, because if this is a normal cycle for me it puts my LP at 10 days...

Jaymee - I think that as long as your LP is 10 days or more it is considered ok...there are lots of stories of women with LPs that short that do conceive...but I agree, it is way better for it to be at least 12 days.

So excited for all the BFPs and potential BFPs on here!!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

LuckyD said:


> Wow, so much action on here!
> 
> Congrats MrsEngland - that is fantastic news!!
> 
> JaymeeBee - so excited for you! Hope that line gets darker!
> 
> I think I am finally going to O today...which is good but also not good, because if this is a normal cycle for me it puts my LP at 10 days...
> 
> Jaymee - I think that as long as your LP is 10 days or more it is considered ok...there are lots of stories of women with LPs that short that do conceive...but I agree, it is way better for it to be at least 12 days.
> 
> So excited for all the BFPs and potential BFPs on here!!!!

whoops, thanks for clarifying that. Good luck TTC :dust:


----------



## LuckyD

JaymeeBee said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so much action on here!
> 
> Congrats MrsEngland - that is fantastic news!!
> 
> JaymeeBee - so excited for you! Hope that line gets darker!
> 
> I think I am finally going to O today...which is good but also not good, because if this is a normal cycle for me it puts my LP at 10 days...
> 
> Jaymee - I think that as long as your LP is 10 days or more it is considered ok...there are lots of stories of women with LPs that short that do conceive...but I agree, it is way better for it to be at least 12 days.
> 
> So excited for all the BFPs and potential BFPs on here!!!!
> 
> whoops, thanks for clarifying that. Good luck TTC :dust:Click to expand...

I am just obsessed with LPs at the moment since I found out that mine was 11 days last cycle! I think it is much better for it to be longer...thinking about taking B6 or something for it if it continues this way. Fingers crossed for you!! Can't wait to hear what another test says xx


----------



## squat18_02

Congrats on the :bfp:'s !!!!


----------



## Patientlywait

Hi ladies can I e added to the 5/16 testing this is all new for me thanks Lots of Baby Dust to all of you all :dust: and :bfp:


----------



## mellllly

CONGRATS ON THE :bfp:s

Well no sign of AF today and a :bfn: this morning!!
But I worked out that my cycle could be 31 days this month (like it was in Feb)
Therefore I could only actually be 13 dpo today and not 15!!
Clutching a straws i kno!!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

JaymeeBee said:


> wholly crap!! I just took a FRER and got a very faint :bfp: I'm 10DPO!!! I'm gonna wait a couple days to be sure, though. I hope the line gets darker...I want this sooo bad...I'm in tears! If this is a false positive I'm gonna feel so defeated.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else, I hoping to see some more BFPs.

WHATTTTT!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! Hope it sticks!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

JaymeeBee said:


> wholly crap!! I just took a FRER and got a very faint :bfp: I'm 10DPO!!! I'm gonna wait a couple days to be sure, though. I hope the line gets darker...I want this sooo bad...I'm in tears! If this is a false positive I'm gonna feel so defeated.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else, I hoping to see some more BFPs.

OMG OMG I had a feeling about you JaymeeBee I think its a sticky bean!! Congratz!! I hope it gets dark and stays dark hun :yipee:
Also congratz on your :bfp: MrsEngland :yipee:


----------



## BranDivah

MrsEngland said:


> Got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!! Never been so excited and so scared in all my life, please stick baby bean we love you already!

YAY! Congrats! I hope this good luck keeps rubbing off!!


----------



## beckyfletcher

JaymeeBee said:


> wholly crap!! I just took a FRER and got a very faint :bfp: I'm 10DPO!!! I'm gonna wait a couple days to be sure, though. I hope the line gets darker...I want this sooo bad...I'm in tears! If this is a false positive I'm gonna feel so defeated.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else, I hoping to see some more BFPs.

congrats and i'm sure line will get darker xxxxx


----------



## Jay_Bird

Congrats everyone who has gotten their BFP :D
Happy and Healthy nine months to you all!

I just tested BFN at 14 dpo so I think we can count me out, if you wanted to update the stats JaymeeBee :) Thank you.

Maybe I'll have a February LO :)

xOxOx


----------



## xshell79

congrats MrsEngland and jaymeebe fx'd for sticky beans ......... and a happy and healthy 9 months to you both! 

:dust:


----------



## jane23

Morning all,
Im bk in the waiting game another 2ww :( but hey more bding for me...lol
But im just gunna pray that this is my month like all you others with you BFP :)
Im positive i can do it (i think) but here's goes the waiting game....
Again congrats on all your BFP's everyone send some baby dust to me plz :) x


----------



## RedRose19

i tested today bfn so maybe next month for a feb baby :)


----------



## Niamh's mummy

I'm hoping for a jan 2011 baby, i am testing in 8-10 days


----------



## mellllly

Was due on yesterday and still no AF


----------



## BranDivah

TECHNICALLY AF is due today for me...and nothing so far....am only 9DPO so hoping my late O will adjust...temp went UP again today and that makes me happy. This is the most promising chart I've ever had!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope Everyone has a wonderful day!

:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Your temps look good Brandivah FX for you :dust: Im doing good JaymeeBee how about you ???


----------



## JaymeeBee

Um...didn't get much sleep last night, was tooooo excited LOL. I tested again this morning still positive, but technically still early. AF due on Monday, this is of course if my body was following the usual 26 day pattern I'm used to. Last cycle was 28 days, but I still O'd on CD11 this cycle, thank God I learned to read my body's fertility signs, otherwise I would have missed it. All those calculators assume you Ov on CD13 OR 14, but I know I'm earlier than that.


----------



## fingersxxd

BranDivah said:


> TECHNICALLY AF is due today for me...and nothing so far....am only 9DPO so hoping my late O will adjust...temp went UP again today and that makes me happy. This is the most promising chart I've ever had!

my temp was about 98.0 -.1 after ov...it went to 97.9 for dpo 6-7 and now on dpo 8 it's 98.5.. i think thats the highest its been in 3 cycles. And i'm not feverish. Any thoughts?


----------



## fingersxxd

Is this what a triphasic chart is all about?


----------



## Whitbit22

Can you put my test day up Jaymee? the 7th or 8th.. Maybe Ill get lucky from joining this thread.. BFPs are climbing quick!!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hi Whit!

Congrats Jaymeebee!:happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Still waiting! lol!


----------



## miahleemom

Whoo hoo jaymee!!! :wohoo: and all the rest of the bfps!!!! Have a h&h 9 months.
How did you tell Nick? Was he super excited? 
I am so happy for you girls, you give me so much hope. I am wishing to see my two lines soon.
Btw that "faint" line.. Those are beautiful lines for 10 dpo maybe having more than one eh?


----------



## wifey29

Hi Ladies, 

I'll be testing on the 17th (probably before if I'm honest lol).

Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## babybefore30

MrsEngland said:


> Got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!! Never been so excited and so scared in all my life, please stick baby bean we love you already!

Many congratulations to all the BFP what if any did you do differently this month.


----------



## Whitbit22

:wave: Hi trying 4! Im so manic today. Ive peed on so many sticks today :rofl: Im so nuts

How are you?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Whitbit22 said:


> :wave: Hi trying 4! Im so manic today. Ive peed on so many sticks today :rofl: Im so nuts
> 
> How are you?

LOL! I am good. I want to pee on a stick too but too scared. I am only 9dpo today so think I will defo need FMU if anything is going to show. Most of my future bump buddies are feeling the same as us this cycle and 2 (that I know of) got their BFP's this week! Maybe this is our month too hun! FX'ed for us!


----------



## BranDivah

fingersxxd said:


> BranDivah said:
> 
> 
> TECHNICALLY AF is due today for me...and nothing so far....am only 9DPO so hoping my late O will adjust...temp went UP again today and that makes me happy. This is the most promising chart I've ever had!
> 
> my temp was about 98.0 -.1 after ov...it went to 97.9 for dpo 6-7 and now on dpo 8 it's 98.5.. i think thats the highest its been in 3 cycles. And i'm not feverish. Any thoughts?Click to expand...

Well I'm not a pro with charts, but I DO know as long as it keeps going up and stays up for at least 18 days you are prob good to go! :)
Every day I wake up like...OK...I hope its up!
The past couple days I have felt hot so I knew it would be up...but this morning I actually felt like my temp had dropped...BUT NO! It went up!!
SO...theres no telling...whats your lowest temps like. Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## fingersxxd

BranDivah I don't know how to do links... was at 97.4 to .5 the whole time before ov'g it dropped to 97.4 before shooting up to 98.0 and has been on or abv 97.9 until today when it shot up to 98.5 (8 dpo). I have short cycles. I'm still hoping that's not going to be an issue. Seem to OV at cd 10-14 then have 24-26 day cylces... longest LH has been 11 days so far. I started taking Red clover and red raspberry with nettles and peppermint the whole cycle this month and took b complex every day too. Its almost as excruciating taking your temp in the am as it is to poas!!!


----------



## MrsEngland

babybefore30 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!! Never been so excited and so scared in all my life, please stick baby bean we love you already!
> 
> Many congratulations to all the BFP what if any did you do differently this month.Click to expand...

I started to chart this month to pin point ovulation and bd'ed the day before the day of and the day after ovulation.
I stopped taking the cocktail of vitamins i was taking that were supposed to help except folic acid (glad i kept that one on!) and stopped obsessing about what i was eating except no alcohol at all.

We were just blessed this month, and now i do everything possible to give bean a great start!

Good luck and lots of baby dust.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am out this month ladies af got me this am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

miahleemom said:


> Whoo hoo jaymee!!! :wohoo: and all the rest of the bfps!!!! Have a h&h 9 months.
> How did you tell Nick? Was he super excited?
> I am so happy for you girls, you give me so much hope. I am wishing to see my two lines soon.
> Btw that "faint" line.. Those are beautiful lines for 10 dpo maybe having more than one eh?

I'm gonna tell him tonight...It's still a little surreal. 

Having more than one....LOL, that would be heavenly! I want three kids altogether so that would speed up that dream real fast :wacko:

I'm blessed with whatever I get 1, 2 or more, I have so much love to give!

I hope you get your BFP soon Darling, Then we can be bump buddies! Yay!


----------



## JaymeeBee

MADLYTTC said:


> Am out this month ladies af got me this am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

babybefore30 said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!! Never been so excited and so scared in all my life, please stick baby bean we love you already!
> 
> Many congratulations to all the BFP what if any did you do differently this month.Click to expand...

**sorry kind of wrote a novel**

Well I had planned to use *OPKs*, *Preseed* and *Softcups*, but I didn't remember to place my order online in time:nope: 

So, at first I was successfully charting my temperatures (but with a regular digital, cuz I forgot to place my order :dohh: LOL), not quite a BBT, but the same idea. 

Anyhoo, my sleeping patterns were all over the place, so my temps couldn't be recorded at the same times (after Ov this happened). However I still continued to temp...just to make sure it had rose and was staying that way.

The one thing I did successfully, however, was closely chart my CM and any pre & post ovulation symptoms, this is what helped me. 

As soon as I seen EWCM I knew I needed to start Bding. I BD'd on CD9, CD10, I Ov'd on CD11, then I BD'd on CD12. I didn't use any helpers and made sure I was fully aroused (TMI sorry) before we BD'd, this was because we did not use lubrication. After Bding I remained lying down with my legs elevated for 25-35 minutes (each BD session).

I found that after I started drinking grapefruit juice regularly, my CM was more abundant and made BDing more enjoyable (considering we usually need to use a lubricant (TMI sorry). 

Anyways that's what I did this cycle. Good Luck! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## lauraclili

Congratulations all those who have got :bfp: this month already. 

I've still got days and days to go before I can test but I've got my fingers crossed. 

:dust: to all and everyone who needs it. 

:hugs:


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Well finally managed to get appt with docs this morning

So, I went and he has said that 14 days is the normal for testing. So, I am to do another hpt on Monday if :witch: hasn't got me. He also said that shop bought hpt are more sensitive than the ones on the NHS.

I am still to go back and see him next Friday, as this is an area is particularly interested in. 

He apparently takes a class every 2 weeks on the Billings Method???

So, really I am no further forward.


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Well I decided to test this morning (bad, I know) and got a :bfn:....but I am not giving up hope as it is only 10 dpo (might even be less) and still over a week before AF is due. I was hoping that if I did see that BFP i got get into the dr's today or tomorrow to be sure before I tell my family. I will just have to wait till the weekend! What do you ladies think? Too early for me to test?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Still waiting! Now 10 days late! Argh! It's killer not to test!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Ozzieshunni said:


> Still waiting! Now 10 days late! Argh! It's killer not to test!

Why arent you testing?


----------



## H a

hi im 10dpo hoping this is my month! trying to keep positive going to test at the weekend if the :witch: dosnt appear x good luck girls x


----------



## VWills

congrats to all the new :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## mellllly

Well I tested again this morning and :bfn:

Im either 17dpo today (based on 28days) or 14 dpo (based on 31 days)
Arghhh


----------



## JaymeeBee

mellllly said:


> Well I tested again this morning and :bfn:
> 
> Im either 17dpo today (based on 28days) or 14 dpo (based on 31 days)
> Arghhh

I have my fingers crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

TTCFirstBaby said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting! Now 10 days late! Argh! It's killer not to test!
> 
> Why arent you testing?Click to expand...

Because I'm just waiting until Monday. The doctor wants a sample to do a test at the office.


----------



## RedRose19

no af yet for me :happydance: but got bfn yday.. not sure how many dpo i am anymore ive bad irregular cycles.. but ive had cramping for about 2 weeks now like af is about to start but nothing.. if anything ive got lots of cm :wacko:

also really sore bbs


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> no af yet for me :happydance: but got bfn yday.. not sure how many dpo i am anymore ive bad irregular cycles.. but ive had cramping for about 2 weeks now like af is about to start but nothing.. if anything ive got lots of cm :wacko:
> 
> also really sore bbs

CM is a GOOD sign...:thumbup:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Ozzieshunni said:


> TTCFirstBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting! Now 10 days late! Argh! It's killer not to test!
> 
> Why arent you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm just waiting until Monday. The doctor wants a sample to do a test at the office.Click to expand...

Good Luck for Monday!


----------



## RedRose19

do you have cramps?? like af is gonna show? ive had them for 2 weeks now.. not sure what to think


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> do you have cramps?? like af is gonna show? ive had them for 2 weeks now.. not sure what to think

Yes, I am still having AF-type cramps (a little different, but same cramp family I suppose). I still worry AF will rear her ugly head next week, either late or on time.


----------



## RedRose19

i hope to join you ladies in the jan babies :) 

i hope af stays away for you :dust:


----------



## MrsEngland

BabyHopes10-CM is definitely a good sign i had loads of creamy CM. I also was sure AF was going to show from cramps around implantation time and now i've got like a stretching feeling (i'm guessing this is a good thing!) and achey back.


----------



## RedRose19

thats exactly how i feel.. like im being stretched inside :wacko: also now and again a pinching feeling..


----------



## MrsEngland

babyhopes10 said:


> thats exactly how i feel.. like im being stretched inside :wacko: also now and again a pinching feeling..

Sounds like a good sign! I got like a butterfly fluttery feeling too around implantation. As you can tell i was mega symptom spotting haha! I just felt pregnant.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Cramping has subsided for me. I'm just bloated


----------



## camilitary

i have been testing since apr 29 but keep getting bfn :( no af though... so idk whats going on


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Same boat. Go see your doc and ask for a blood test. They'll give you one in the US, lol! you're not on national health care, yet!  Times like this make me wish I were still in California and I could go in and ask for a blood test! lol


----------



## miahleemom

JaymeeBee said:


> miahleemom said:
> 
> 
> Whoo hoo jaymee!!! :wohoo: and all the rest of the bfps!!!! Have a h&h 9 months.
> How did you tell Nick? Was he super excited?
> I am so happy for you girls, you give me so much hope. I am wishing to see my two lines soon.
> Btw that "faint" line.. Those are beautiful lines for 10 dpo maybe having more than one eh?
> 
> I'm gonna tell him tonight...It's still a little surreal.
> 
> Having more than one....LOL, that would be heavenly! I want three kids altogether so that would speed up that dream real fast :wacko:
> 
> I'm blessed with whatever I get 1, 2 or more, I have so much love to give!
> 
> I hope you get your BFP soon Darling, Then we can be bump buddies! Yay!Click to expand...

Aw bump buddies would be nice. Oh I can't wait!! Still have a while to go b4 testing tho :( Have you taken another test recently?


----------



## JaymeeBee

miahleemom said:


> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miahleemom said:
> 
> 
> Whoo hoo jaymee!!! :wohoo: and all the rest of the bfps!!!! Have a h&h 9 months.
> How did you tell Nick? Was he super excited?
> I am so happy for you girls, you give me so much hope. I am wishing to see my two lines soon.
> Btw that "faint" line.. Those are beautiful lines for 10 dpo maybe having more than one eh?
> 
> I'm gonna tell him tonight...It's still a little surreal.
> 
> Having more than one....LOL, that would be heavenly! I want three kids altogether so that would speed up that dream real fast :wacko:
> 
> I'm blessed with whatever I get 1, 2 or more, I have so much love to give!
> 
> I hope you get your BFP soon Darling, Then we can be bump buddies! Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw bump buddies would be nice. Oh I can't wait!! Still have a while to go b4 testing tho :( Have you taken another test recently?Click to expand...

I'm officially no longer buying anymore Pregnancy tests, I have tested:

*Monday* - *9DPO* = Negative, but under bright light..seems like a line is a teeny tiny bit visible
*Tuesday* - *10DPO* = Positive, faint, but still noticeable
*Wednesday* - *11DPO* = Positive, still faint, but definitely there
*Thursday* (today) - *12DPO* = stronger positive, noticeable even on a walk by LOL

Dr.'s appointment tomorrow morning at 10:30am


----------



## miahleemom

lol, understandable. GL at dr's tomorrow, let me know what the due date is. :flower:


----------



## chippyslady

Hi Ladies - 

I'm not sure how this works - if I should be taken off the BFP list, but I had a miscarriage on Tuesday. Or, i guess they would call it a chemical pregnancy since it was so early (4w5d). May my little angel baby rest in peace and here is to trying again soon. :cry:

H & H 9 months to all of you who got BFPs this month! I want to see some healthy baby pics in 9 months!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

chippyslady said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I'm not sure how this works - if I should be taken off the BFP list, but I had a miscarriage on Tuesday. Or, i guess they would call it a chemical pregnancy since it was so early (4w5d). May my little angel baby rest in peace and here is to trying again soon. :cry:
> 
> H & H 9 months to all of you who got BFPs this month! I want to see some healthy baby pics in 9 months!

Awww hun I am soooo sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

Sorry to hear that Chippy....


----------



## tryforbaby2

JaymeeBee said:


> miahleemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miahleemom said:
> 
> 
> Whoo hoo jaymee!!! :wohoo: and all the rest of the bfps!!!! Have a h&h 9 months.
> How did you tell Nick? Was he super excited?
> I am so happy for you girls, you give me so much hope. I am wishing to see my two lines soon.
> Btw that "faint" line.. Those are beautiful lines for 10 dpo maybe having more than one eh?
> 
> I'm gonna tell him tonight...It's still a little surreal.
> 
> Having more than one....LOL, that would be heavenly! I want three kids altogether so that would speed up that dream real fast :wacko:
> 
> I'm blessed with whatever I get 1, 2 or more, I have so much love to give!
> 
> I hope you get your BFP soon Darling, Then we can be bump buddies! Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw bump buddies would be nice. Oh I can't wait!! Still have a while to go b4 testing tho :( Have you taken another test recently?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm officially no longer buying anymore Pregnancy tests, I have tested:
> 
> *Monday* - *9DPO* = Negative, but under bright light..seems like a line is a teeny tiny bit visible
> *Tuesday* - *10DPO* = Positive, faint, but still noticeable
> *Wednesday* - *11DPO* = Positive, still faint, but definitely there
> *Thursday* (today) - *12DPO* = stronger positive, noticeable even on a walk by LOL
> 
> Dr.'s appointment tomorrow morning at 10:30amClick to expand...

BFP!!! Congrats!!! Can you please add me for May 15th testing date. I am hoping AND praying for a january 2011 baby!


----------



## MrsEngland

So sorry to hear that chippy.


----------



## JaymeeBee

chippyslady said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I'm not sure how this works - if I should be taken off the BFP list, but I had a miscarriage on Tuesday. Or, i guess they would call it a chemical pregnancy since it was so early (4w5d). May my little angel baby rest in peace and here is to trying again soon. :cry:
> 
> H & H 9 months to all of you who got BFPs this month! I want to see some healthy baby pics in 9 months!

Awww I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## squat18_02

Sorry for the bad news chippy:cry:


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

So sorry chippy :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sorry to hear that chippy :hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

@Chippyslady 

If you ever need to talk I'm here for you sweetheart, and I'm sorry you had to go through this.

@Erikka32

Congratulations on your :bfp:!


----------



## LuckyD

So sorry chippy :hugs: hope you are doing ok and have lots of support :hugs:


----------



## Kitten91

Sorry To Hear About What Happened to You Chippy, I Am Currently Going Through The Same Thing, I Found Out Yesterday I Had A Chemical Pregnancy :( I Was Gutted, We Have To Stay Positive though :) At Least We Know There Was Something There A Beautiful Creation, And That Someday We Will Have The Chance To Try Again :)

My Heart And Soul Is With You Right Now


----------



## fingersxxd

So sorry Chippy and Kitten... HUGS! 
These stories are so good to hear, its real. Just like the women that share their stories about trying for months and months. Thank you to all of you. 
On another note it's so wonderful for the women that share their happy new too! Keeps me going. I've only been trying for 5 months and I'm so grateful to have the support of this forum! I've learned so much from your experiences. All this gives me hope that it will happen even if it's a long rough road.
OK that's my sappy note for the day... and yes at 9 dpo I'm a little emotional! Either AF or BFP who knows.... I was down for testing on May 9th but I think I might wait until the 10th of 11th now, as my last 2 cycles were 24 days but I have an average of 26. Who knows if no AF I might wait even longer. I work shift work and start night shift on the 10th... If no AF by Wed or Thurs..... hmmmmmmm


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry for your loss chippy


----------



## BranDivah

fingersxxd said:


> BranDivah I don't know how to do links... was at 97.4 to .5 the whole time before ov'g it dropped to 97.4 before shooting up to 98.0 and has been on or abv 97.9 until today when it shot up to 98.5 (8 dpo). I have short cycles. I'm still hoping that's not going to be an issue. Seem to OV at cd 10-14 then have 24-26 day cylces... longest LH has been 11 days so far. I started taking Red clover and red raspberry with nettles and peppermint the whole cycle this month and took b complex every day too. Its almost as excruciating taking your temp in the am as it is to poas!!!

Theres a section on there where you can create a ticker...if you post it in your siggy then it will take us right to your chart :)


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

I'm 10dpo & got another :bfn: this morning! Still planning on testing just to be sure but I'm definitely losing hope on a January baby. :cry:


----------



## VWills

I am now in the dreaded 2 week wait, although I think I missed it (think I worked away at the wrong time), not sure as it was my first month using opk's and I didn't seem to get a positive but I couldn't test at the same time each day so gave up :blush:. I just want to get to period time quick sharpish so I can start again in a new month or have a bfp. 

Hate waiting! :growlmad:


----------



## VWills

TTCFirstBaby said:


> I'm 10dpo & got another :bfn: this morning! Still planning on testing just to be sure but I'm definitely losing hope on a January baby. :cry:

give it a bit more time hun, fingers crossed for you :hugs:.


----------



## selina22

just wanted to update and say i have lost my lil bean i was pregnant from previous cycle but didnt know so i will not be testing on may 23rd as i have still have hcg and dont think i am going to ov and any way taking a break from ttc
congrats to all bfp so far xx


----------



## fluterby429

Selina22 I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## selina22

thankyou x


----------



## JaymeeBee

selina22 said:


> just wanted to update and say i have lost my lil bean i was pregnant from previous cycle but didnt know so i will not be testing on may 23rd as i have still have hcg and dont think i am going to ov and any way taking a break from ttc
> congrats to all bfp so far xx


Awww I'm so sorry sweetheart, I hope you are doing okay and if you ever need to talk I'm here for you.


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry for all the losses :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies ive totally gone of any sort of meat.. every time i cook meat the smell makes me wanna be sick :wacko: im not sure if thats a good sign or not but ive been having that for the last 3 days


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies ive totally gone of any sort of meat.. every time i cook meat the smell makes me wanna be sick :wacko: im not sure if thats a good sign or not but ive been having that for the last 3 days

Meat is one of the first things that goes for me when I'm prego...especially chicken, my body just can't handle the smell of it....which is upsetting cuz I love meat:cry:


----------



## RedRose19

same here i love beef or steak.. and i cooked a lovely steak dinner yday for me and oh.. and i took 3 bits and had to throw it all away blahhh


----------



## chippyslady

Thanks so much ladies! Your support means the world to me! Kitten - I am sorry for your loss too. Let's keep in touch.:hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

babyhopes10 said:


> same here i love beef or steak.. and i cooked a lovely steak dinner yday for me and oh.. and i took 3 bits and had to throw it all away blahhh

LOL awww that sucks. I usually have a sugar tooth, but yesterday I was eating a rice crispy square and had to put it down...cuz I thought..ewww this tastes gross. I made spaghetti for supper, but ended up using the sauce to make spaghetti sauce sandwiches instead LMAO.

My other awkward craving is Doritos crushed in vanilla ice cream...when I first started craving that, I should have knew something was up.:haha:


----------



## JaymeeBee

chippyslady said:


> Thanks so much ladies! Your support means the world to me! Kitten - I am sorry for your loss too. Let's keep in touch.:hugs:

:flower::hugs:


----------



## field

Hi Ladies! I'm 8/9dpo and testing on Monday! Hoping for a Jan 2011, fingers crossed for all!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Just got back from the Dr.'s office, they said that their urine test came back very positive, so I'm off to get my bloods later today or tomorrow. I have an ultrasound due next week or the week after.

So I guess I will be moving to first trimester...:cry: I don't wanna go, cause I'll miss this thread (and the other ones). I hope to see you guys in first trimester soon. 

I'll keep this thread and my February one updated, but to be fair I won't be posting as much...seeing as I am no longer TTC.

Good Luck My Dear Friends.

:dust:


----------



## Firedancer41

JaymeeBee said:


> Just got back from the Dr.'s office, they said that their urine test came back very positive, so I'm off to get my bloods later today or tomorrow. I have an ultrasound due next week or the week after.
> 
> So I guess I will be moving to first trimester...:cry: I don't wanna go, cause I'll miss this thread (and the other ones). I hope to see you guys in first trimester soon.
> 
> I'll keep this thread and my February one updated, but to be fair I won't be posting as much...seeing as I am no longer TTC.
> 
> Good Luck My Dear Friends.
> 
> :dust:

That's wonderful, Jaymee! A H&H 9 months to you! :hugs: Psst...please send any extra :dust: you may have left over my way, would ya please?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sorry to hear that Selina22 :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

be sure to pass out your baby dust before you go...congrats and have a h&h 9mo.!!!

I'm really 3dpo today and nothing really to speak off except I'm pretty crampy and I had a sharp twinge of pain on my left side..don't know what any of that was about


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Ok - i just got some brownish/pinkish fluid mixed in with my CM when I went to the bathroom. Not bright red at all - just a dull muted pinkish-brown. Hoping this is implantation bleeding & not the beginning of AF (AF would be a week early!!) What do you girls think??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs::hugs: Ladies on your losses sending my love!
:happydance: to the Ladies who got BFP and fxed and gl to the Ladies still in waiting (am off to the feb thread now!) hope I dont see many of you there he he he!


----------



## molly85

Damn FF got me all excited no ovulation after all so i guess i won't be waddling into the matternity ward in January Gah. nevermind 2011 preferably byjune will do me fine


----------



## ttcgeordie

hi can i join in last time i joined i had to give a BFN but now i can give a BFP baby due jan 12th


----------



## chippyslady

Congrats ttcgeordie!! :baby: H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## mellllly

Still bfn here and either 4 days late or 1 day late


----------



## doddy0402

af got me 2 days early!!! dont know what going on with the last few cycles!!! but on to to next month!!! good luck to all with bfps!!!xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

ttcgeordie said:


> hi can i join in last time i joined i had to give a BFN but now i can give a BFP baby due jan 12th

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

TTCFirst... sounds really promising!!! GL

ttcgeordie...congrats...here's to a h&h 9mo


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats to all the :bfp:s! I hope to see mine tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Congrats on all the :bfp:'s

Still no AF and 12 days late for it!!


----------



## jane23

Morning all,
Congrats on all the BFP's...
As you all know i ovulated late so im 4DPO....AF was ment to be due 2day if i did 'O' the right time but didn't untill the 4th may so im back in the waiting game...I so hope ive caught that eggy. :)


----------



## mandy121

hi all can i join in im hoping for bfp soon im 10dpo tested since 8 dpo but bfn still..


----------



## Mistycat

Well I'm out this month -:witch: has just arrived :cry: 

Here's to the next month! :dust: to the rest of the girls still waiting this month!


----------



## lauraclili

Congats to all those who have :bfp: s.

I'm still waiting to be able to test for mine but am feeling really ropey so I hope that this is it and not me just feeling bad! 

Would appreciate your opinions ladies though... 

I am feeling:

Tired
Really hungry but feel sick just after I eat anything 
Have loads of saliva 
Heavy feeling (.)(.)s 
Heavy, sort of full feeling stomach
Bloated and gassy (sorry TMI! :blush:) 
Kind of getting dizzy spells like when you stand up too quickly but for no apparent reason...

Oh and I woke convinced I wasn't pregnant but am just wondering, as always... 

Thanks

x 

:hugs: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BranDivah

Am still waiting...took a $ store test and :bfn: but I think those are crap so am prob gonna pick up a FRER later...have a digi but dont want to use it until something promising shows on a FRER...
Official testing is tomorrow though....and FMU was VERY diluted this morning cuz I had to keep getting up to pee...so...I'll keep you gals posted
Still having the small backache and the pinchy feeling in my stomach...
My cousin also informed me last night that what I was describing to her was EXACTLY how she felt right before she found out she was pregnant...so...FX'd


----------



## RedRose19

im on cd 39 :wacko: still no af.. ive been having af cramps for 2 weeks now.. tho my mom says its a good preggo sign, i get sick from the smell of meat, headaches all the time tired all the time..i dont wanna get my hopes up but ive never felt this sure about being preg.
also i started to get sore bbs


----------



## MrsRoughton

babyhopes10 said:


> im on cd 39 :wacko: still no af.. ive been having af cramps for 2 weeks now.. tho my mom says its a good preggo sign, i get sick from the smell of meat, headaches all the time tired all the time..i dont wanna get my hopes up but ive never felt this sure about being preg.
> also i started to get sore bbs

that is a good sign baby! i had to go home from work cause they asked me to clean the meat counter and i got really sick!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

awww thats horrible hope your ok now

its worse if im cooking the meat... first it was cooking mince :sick: then the other night i was cooking steak again yuck... 

did you get any other symptoms.. i think were not far off date wise.. what date are you due?


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Morning girls,
I am so anxious to find out whether I am really preg or not. I have had 3 BFN's (the last 3 mornings) but AF is not due until Friday. I had very clear/creamy EWCM yesterday almost all day and twice when I went to that bathroom I had pinkish/brownish discharge mixed in with that (sorry TMI). But I only saw it when I wiped, nothing on my underwear. It was only a couple of times yesterday and then it went away. I had some pretty significant AF cramping and tightening down where it feels like around my lower abdomen almost all day yesterday. Almost like period cramping but it didnt hurt as bad. I read that if it was implantation bleeding I wouldnt get a positive test for 2-3 days because you have to give the body enough time to release the HCG. So I am hoping & praying that a positive shows up tomorrow or Monday. I keep thinking this month is not my month but if its not, then my body is playing some really dirty tricks on me!! I am a very faithful girl & I will be praying all day that I get this BFP! I will also say some prayers for all of you hopeful girls out there. We should all be mommies, we want it so bad!!

I hope all of you ladies get your :bfp:'s soon!!! :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## MrsRoughton

babyhopes10 said:


> awww thats horrible hope your ok now
> 
> its worse if im cooking the meat... first it was cooking mince :sick: then the other night i was cooking steak again yuck...
> 
> did you get any other symptoms.. i think were not far off date wise.. what date are you due?

they have said 2nd jan, but may be out back a bit as af is very irregular after having tube removed. but have a scan tuesay so find out more then


----------



## RedRose19

awwww i think id be due jan 10th.. i checked and it said id be 4 weeks and 6 days too.. so surely we'd have the same due date?? :shrug:


----------



## Pelle

The witch got me :((( 

(I am on May 8th)


----------



## MrsRoughton

babyhopes10 said:


> awwww i think id be due jan 10th.. i checked and it said id be 4 weeks and 6 days too.. so surely we'd have the same due date?? :shrug:

i have changed my ticker to when i think i concieved! we dtd one day after a week of none and good chance thats when i conceived. and if they bring me forward thats a bonus to!! hope that makes sense!


----------



## camilitary

i have been testing frequently since apr 29 with a lot of bfn. i started spotting today so i guess, on to the next cycle for me


----------



## fluterby429

aww sorry Camilitary...on to the next month!

I felt really positive about this cycle but now not so much. I've been having waves of cramps like AF for the past 3 days. I'm about 4dpo and that is all I'm feeling.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm still floating around in limbo! Tomorrow is the day I find out!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi ladies fxed for you all that you get your BFPS! (please can you update me on front page AF got me blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!)


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

AF now 13 days late and a Superdrug :bfn:

The doc did say right enough that I was to wait until I was at least 14 days. To go and see him again on Friday.

Still a bit crampy, loads of clear cm thought I had wet myself yesterday or AF had turned up, but nothing.

Feeling as though I have a lump sitting in my throat all the time and heartburn.

I was going out last night and could bearly fit into my jeans - either had better be preg or I am going on a serious diet.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Jacksie! I hope we get our :bfp:s soon! I'm glad to have someone in the same boat as me!


----------



## Jacksie

I honestly think I am going nuts here, but I am glad I am not alone!!!


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

I was one of the testers today & got another :bfn:....I am slowly losing all hope, BUT if what I got on Friday was in fact implantation bleeding then I have read that it can take up to 5 days after that for your body to release enough HCG to show up on a HPT. I am definitely assuming I am not preg, but I will be testing daily until AF comes just to be 100% sure. 

Happy Mommy's Day to all the mommies out there & mommies to be!!! I hope this day and this week brings lots & lots of :bfp:'s for everyone!!!


----------



## BranDivah

I'm out. :witch: came today. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

13 days late and guess who arrives? :witch: :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry for af ladies.. :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Sorry for those who have got af... :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry that the :witch: got you ladies

I still feel waves of cramps but now I feel a giant zit coming up on the side of my chin...AF is prob gonna show up right on time:cry:


----------



## Britt11

Congrats to all the BFPs so far!
the :witch: got me last night 

:hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Afternoon Ladies,

A couple women got their :bfp:'s but forgot to update their status, so CONGRATULATIONS to the following ladies:

*Mamaxm*

*xLuciax
*

Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## fingersxxd

Congrats mamxm and xLuciax !!!!

I was supposed to test today..... I CHICKENED OUT! Did not buy a test yesterday..... Although I dropped by the POAS therapy group for encouragement and bought FRER I think? Will maybe test tomorrow.....


----------



## mellllly

Still no sign of af, I'm on cd 34 instead of 28!! Had bfn yesterday so god knows what's going on


----------



## squat18_02

Good to see some more :bfp:'s after the weekend!! Congrats


----------



## Marysr

I got my Mother's Day gift this morning. Put me down for a BFP. :))


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats Marysr! And Mel I know exactly how you feel! Im now two days late with bfns and dont know what to think! Fxed we just implanted late ;)


----------



## JaymeeBee

Marysr said:


> I got my Mother's Day gift this morning. Put me down for a BFP. :))

Congrats! How many DPO were you?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz on all the new :bfp:'s , Hope everyone had a great mothers day!!


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats to all the new BFPs! :happydance:

So sorry to those that got AF :hugs: Fingers crossed for next month x

I am 4 or 5dpo so nothing much happening here! Trying to just chill about it all.

Good luck to those that are testing! Hope AF stays well away xx


----------



## giggles.

My temp took another huge dive today :cry: just waiting till AF comes now.


----------



## lauraclili

Congrats to all those who've got :bfp:s recently and :hugs:s to those where af has come. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all those who need it

:hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Still no AF

CD 35
(Of either 28 or 31days)


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i need some advise... af is meant to show any day.. no sign so i took a opk and its positive and this is the second positive opk... im not sure what to think.. am i preg or late ovulation?
we bd last night just incase


----------



## Emmy1987

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies i need some advise... af is meant to show any day.. no sign so i took a opk and its positive and this is the second positive opk... im not sure what to think.. am i preg or late ovulation?
> we bd last night just incase

Take a HPT!


I'm really hoping for a January baby, lost my mum in Jan 2004 and would be a lovely gift to have :) Doing BD every few days as not 100% sure when I OV but should have done yesterday so FX'D :blush:

GL everyone :):hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

babyhopes I'd take an HPT and the let us know ASAP :winkwink:

Emmy that would be great to get that little baby in Jan.

I'm hoping for a Jan baby as well. I'd rather have it in Jan then Feb. cause DD bday is Feb. BUT I'll take it whenever I can get it!!!


----------



## RedRose19

well i got bfn today.. :cry: but still a positive opk :wacko:


----------



## fluterby429

Big congrats marysr on your bfp!!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Marysr said:


> I got my Mother's Day gift this morning. Put me down for a BFP. :))

AWESOME!!! Congrats!!


----------



## cdejdemommy

I tested yesterday morning and got a Mother's Day :bfp: for a January 2011 baby!
Congrats to the other who got their BFPs so far and GOOD LUCK & :dust::dust::dust::dust: for next month to those who did not.


----------



## JaymeeBee

cdejdemommy said:


> I tested yesterday morning and got a Mother's Day :bfp: for a January 2011 baby!
> Congrats to the other who got their BFPs so far and GOOD LUCK & :dust::dust::dust::dust: for next month to those who did not.

Congrats congrats congrats! Have a H&H 9 months.

How many DPO?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm out - witch got me.

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP'S!!! So exciting :)


----------



## Marysr

Jaymebee, I was 14 DPO when I tested.


----------



## fingersxxd

Sorry I don't know how to do the fancy !!BFP!! But I need to know now lol ...jaymee 13dpo and thank you!


----------



## fluterby429

FingersXXd first congrats on your :bfp: Next to get that fancy bfp just click on [More] at the bottom of the Smilies and a whole bunch of other fancy things come up lol

cdejdemommy congrats to you as well on your BFP!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

fingersxxd said:


> Sorry I don't know how to do the fancy !!BFP!! But I need to know now lol ...jaymee 13dpo and thank you!

Congrats! what an exciting Day.


----------



## fluterby429

could you please add my testing date of 5/18. that's when AF is due..thank you!


----------



## squat18_02

How exciting to see all of the :bfp:'s showing up!! Congrats Ladies! Spread the :dust: to the rest of us!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz on all the new :bfp:'s , Lots and Lots of :dust: going around lets see more :bfp:'s:thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, lovely! Congrats to all those who've got :bfp:s.

Well....after the heartbreak of April, I am in the 2ww again. If I get a :bfp: this cycle, I'm supposed to be in for the end of January 2011.....so fx, right?

I will try my absolute not to symptom spot this cycle.......operative word being try :haha:


----------



## mellllly

congrats on the bfps!!!

im in cd36 of 28 lol, still no af here


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

AF 15 days late and another :bfn:

I give up


----------



## RedRose19

congrats ladies with bfp,

can you please take me down me and oh arent ttc anymore as we broke up... thanks x


----------



## Jacksie

I'm so sorry Babyhopes.:hugs:


----------



## VWills

I'm sorry too babyhopes, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. :cry: my oh has told me he doesnt want kids anymore..

even tho im in the 2ww :cry:


----------



## Jacksie

men are a nightmare - they talk about our moods changing like god knows what, but I think they actually win with mood swings!!


----------



## RedRose19

tell me about it... im scared now about gettng a bfp... ill be doing it alone id say :cry:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm sorry to hear that babyhopes. I hope everything works out for the best in the end. Chin up


----------



## Firedancer41

fingersxxd said:


> Sorry I don't know how to do the fancy !!BFP!! But I need to know now lol ...jaymee 13dpo and thank you!

Congrats on that :bfp: (There's the fancy one for ya ;)


----------



## amberdawn723

Jaymeebee- Just letting you know I got af so you can put that on the list. Thanks.


----------



## JaymeeBee

@Babyhopes10

Sorry to hear about your situation, I sincerely hope things work out for you sweetheart. :hugs:


----------



## selina22

ok guys this is really confusing but i was told i lost my bean when my hcg dropped from 181 to 113 and i told you guys but then had more done to make sure they go back to normal and it went up again too 200 so not sure whats going on have more bloods on fri so i will update then 
babyhopes can you change the angel on my name please as i am hoping my levels will be on the 1000's and they just scared me sorry 

thanks will update xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry babyhopes :hugs:!!

Hey ttc bud Firedancer :hugs:! We're getting ready for those January babies aren't we :dance:

:dust: to everyone. Thanks for this thread Jaymeebee! Hope your pregnancy is progressing beautifully!


----------



## field

BFP 13dpo!!! stick stick stick!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

field said:


> BFP 13dpo!!! stick stick stick!!!

Oh Wow! Congrats Hun, stick little beanie stick:happydance:


----------



## chuichi

Really hoping for a Jan baby too, now in the 2-week wait... fingers all crossed xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats field!!!


----------



## Tigerlilly80

You can update me now, AF got me this morning:cry:

I was down for the 13th


----------



## BeeBee2010

Hello ladies ! I'll join in the fun too! My :test: is on May 21, can anyone update it?

Spraying ::baby::dust: to all and let's hope Auntie :witch: will not visit us this month!

:hugs: from :baby: 2010!


----------



## BeeBee2010

Tigerlilly80, sorry that Auntie :witch: had got you this month..

:hugs: for you dear


----------



## JaymeeBee

Two BFPs today :yipee: *Lorts* (14DPO) from our February Thread and *Field* (13 DPO) from this thread, congratulations ladies. 

Have a Happy and Healthy 9 Months.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

YAY for the :bfp:s :dance:

So sorry about that Tigerlilly. I pray the next cycle brings you that :bfp:

Thanks BeeBee. FX she stays away!!!!!!!


----------



## selina22

Jaymeeb please can u update my status as i said they told me i lost my bean but hcg level has now gone up so leave it blank for now when i get my fri hcg level i will update sorry for confusion (im confused)
thanks x


----------



## JaymeeBee

selina22 said:


> Jaymeeb please can u update my status as i said they told me i lost my bean but hcg level has now gone up so leave it blank for now when i get my fri hcg level i will update sorry for confusion (im confused)
> thanks x

Sorry about that...I left the :hugs: beside your name, because I knew you were still waiting to find out what's going on, I have now updated your information.

I hope everything works out for you.:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

still af ladies :wacko: ive given up on testing now.. me and oh worked things through and made up.. but after this cycle were not gonna ttc anymore just ntnp and relax :)


----------



## selina22

JaymeeBee said:


> selina22 said:
> 
> 
> Jaymeeb please can u update my status as i said they told me i lost my bean but hcg level has now gone up so leave it blank for now when i get my fri hcg level i will update sorry for confusion (im confused)
> thanks x
> 
> Sorry about that...I left the :hugs: beside your name, because I knew you were still waiting to find out what's going on, I have now updated your information.
> 
> I hope everything works out for you.:flower:Click to expand...

thankyou i didnt realise you did soz thanks
congrats on ur bfp by the way i hope i can join you on friday xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Babyhopes, 

I'm glad you were able to patch things up... I hope you're feeling ok. Relaxing is good too, you never really know what will happen. 

:hugs: 

L


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much :hugs: im hoping this is our cycle.. so no more stress.. esp since we got a new house today :happydance: got told we got it.. and still no af... i think if af hasnt came by may 27 i will test that day :D


----------



## lauraclili

I'm really glad that things are looking up. I've been stalking your journal too blush:) I hope you don't mind! 

But I'm sending you this :flower: to help you feel better and this :dust: to help you have a really sticky bean this time around.

:hugs:


----------



## Twitch

JaymeeBee - can you please update my status, the Witch got me today...poop! Onto cycle 12 we go!

Congrats to all that have a May BFP! Hopefully I will just be a month behind you!


----------



## field

See you in First Trimester JaymeeBee! Love & luck to all!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Morning Girls!

Can you please put me down for a :bfp:

Thanks! 

Hpt's in hpt gallery under 'can anyone see a line'

:dust:


----------



## VWills

tryforbaby2 said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> Can you please put me down for a :bfp:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hpt's in hpt gallery under 'can anyone see a line'
> 
> :dust:

Ah Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Jacksie

Hiya

On day 17, no change apart from feeling really queasy today.

Doc's appt tomorrow at 2pm


----------



## Firedancer41

Twitch said:


> JaymeeBee - can you please update my status, the Witch got me today...poop! Onto cycle 12 we go!

:hugs: Twitch 





tryforbaby2 said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> Can you please put me down for a :bfp:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hpt's in hpt gallery under 'can anyone see a line'
> 
> :dust:

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## trying 4 3rd

hi :hi: just wanted to update the :witch: got me last night. :cry:


----------



## Firedancer41

trying 4 3rd said:


> hi :hi: just wanted to update the :witch: got me last night. :cry:

Ugh! Sorry, trying :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

sorry trying :hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

tryforbaby2 said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> Can you please put me down for a :bfp:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hpt's in hpt gallery under 'can anyone see a line'
> 
> :dust:

Congrats! How many DPO? are/were you?


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hi: Jaymee 

I was 8dpo monday with my first hint of a line.
Clearer much noticeable lines at 10dpo.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

tryforbaby2 said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> Can you please put me down for a :bfp:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hpt's in hpt gallery under 'can anyone see a line'
> 
> :dust:

OMG! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, congrats tryforbaby!!!!! 

And so sorry trying 4 3rd :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Witch got me yesterday!! Ah well


----------



## JaymeeBee

mellllly said:


> Witch got me yesterday!! Ah well

:hugs:


----------



## babybefore30

Hi girls, got my :bfp: today, period due tomorrow. Not sure how many days dpo I am.


----------



## wifey29

Hi, 

I am very cautiously letting you know that I got my (very faint) :bfp: today at 9dpo!

Congrats to all those who have their bfps and big :hugs: to those who haven't.

xxx


----------



## kenziesmommy

I am hoping for a jan 2011 baby as well I have one 2 positive HPT (blue dye) and 4 or so negs after... I am currently waiting for the nurse to call me back with my beta results


----------



## squat18_02

Wow, :bfp:'s all over the place!! Congrats! Me next please!


----------



## fingersxxd

squat18_02 said:


> Wow, :bfp:'s all over the place!! Congrats! Me next please!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jane23

Congrats on everyone's :bfp: :)
AF's due tuesday so i will letting you all what happens x


----------



## kenziesmommy

well got my beta's back they were only 4 :(


----------



## momo198

Hello all!!
I am new to this thread....I have been ttc for only 1 mnth now after having implanon in for 1.5 yrs.Af came on 4/18 +opk 5/2 and couldnt wait to :test: at 9dpo and got a nice :bfn::cry:..hopefully i tested to soon my af is due on 5/16 so i wont test again until :af: ...Just [-o&lt; the :witch: doesnt come and i get my :bfp: this month and get my jan.'11 baby...
:dust: to all..


----------



## JaymeeBee

Wow...what an amazing day! Congrats to all the BFPs! :hugs: & :dust: to all who have gotten AF and :dust: to all who are stilling waiting to find out.


----------



## LuckyD

Woo hoo, congrats to all the new BFPs!! :happydance:

Big huge hugs to those that got AF :hugs::hugs:

I am either 7/8 dpo today, AF due on Sunday...but as I O'd late, maybe not til Monday or Tuesday...haven't been feeling much of anything at all, but am feeling strangely ok about things this month! I am sure I will be upset if/when AF arrives...but at the moment I feel ok that this might not be my month. Hopefully I can hold on to that feeling!

Fingers crossed for all of those that are left to test!! :flower:


----------



## JaymeeBee

I want to invite All the ladies who got BFPs to come join us over at: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/329285-first-trimester-mamas-join-us-share-stories-ask-questions-make-friends.html

Congrats on your BFPs Ladies & feel free to come check us out.

Edit: Everyone is welcome to stop by and check us out!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats to all those who just got :bfp:s!!!!!


----------



## VWills

Wow look at all the new BFP, a massive congrats to all the positives.

fingers crossed for everyone else !!!


----------



## lauraclili

Huge congrats to everyone who's got a :bfp: so far and :hugs: to those :witch: has visited this month. 

I'm still waiting (argh!) with my fingers crossed! 

:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

no af for me yet im not testing for another week or 2 cuz its a waste of tests lol :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

GL Babyhopes! 


I really hope this is your month! 

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much :) i just worked out if i did ov late then id prob be due jan 30th.. which a tarot reader told me id have a baby girl feb 1st :wacko: i wonder if this is my cycle..


----------



## camerashy

.


----------



## selina22

Hi jaymee 

just to update my levels went up too 793 but its a non viable pregnancy so it is my angel dust 

sorry for confusion i had some hope but now its over xx


----------



## squat18_02

Well ladies, I'm out for this month. AF showed up today. :( It was a cheap month for hpt's as I only used one at 10dpo because af came a few days early. Good luck to everyone still waiting!! :dust:


----------



## notquitesure

AF for me too... I was down for testing 17th xxx


----------



## magpie_mind

Yay! BFP yesterday (12dpo)! I've taken three more tests since then to confirm, because it still feels like a dream. :)

Symptoms: breasts were very sore (much more so than the usual pre-AF soreness); had a bit of a stuffy nose for a couple of days. I also used PreSeed and OPKs this month.

Good luck and lots of babydust to all of you!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

magpie_mind said:


> Yay! BFP yesterday (12dpo)! I've taken three more tests since then to confirm, because it still feels like a dream. :)
> 
> Symptoms: breasts were very sore (much more so than the usual pre-AF soreness); had a bit of a stuffy nose for a couple of days. I also used PreSeed and OPKs this month.
> 
> Good luck and lots of babydust to all of you!!

congrats! :yipee:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Jaymee, 

Can you put me down as a BFP! I got it yesterday at 13dpo. 

Yay! 

Thanks

x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, congrats Lauraclili! So happy for you! Congrats also magpie!

Hugs to those AF got. Roll on next month. 

As for me, I'm increasingly feeling like I'm out this month. But I really pray not. FX!


----------



## JaymeeBee

lauraclili said:


> Hi Jaymee,
> 
> Can you put me down as a BFP! I got it yesterday at 13dpo.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> x

Congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## hopeful:)

Hey Jaymeebee I think I am ready to annouce it.. I got 2 super faint lines yesterday and I have just done a FRER and got a faint one (can everyone check out my gallery because I dont quite believe it) I think my ticker is out and I got my first faint line at 10dpo and the FRER at 11dpo xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

hopeful:) said:


> Hey Jaymeebee I think I am ready to annouce it.. I got 2 super faint lines yesterday and I have just done a FRER and got a faint one (can everyone check out my gallery because I dont quite believe it) I think my ticker is out and I got my first faint line at 10dpo and the FRER at 11dpo xxx

Wow Congrats!

This thread is blowing up this morning...so exciting!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies ive abit of an embarrassing symptom :blush: well i keep getting like clumbs of yellow cm is that normal sorry if tmi,

ive also been getting af cramps for 2 weeks, hungry and very random times, thirsty all the time, sicky around foods i normally love :shrug:


----------



## hopeful:)

babyhopes10 said:


> ladies ive abit of an embarrassing symptom :blush: well i keep getting like clumbs of yellow cm is that normal sorry if tmi,
> 
> ive also been getting af cramps for 2 weeks, hungry and very random times, thirsty all the time, sicky around foods i normally love :shrug:

I have this right now... its (tmi warning) snotty looking. I got my def BFP today so yeah I think this is a good sign xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

hopeful:) said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> ladies ive abit of an embarrassing symptom :blush: well i keep getting like clumbs of yellow cm is that normal sorry if tmi,
> 
> ive also been getting af cramps for 2 weeks, hungry and very random times, thirsty all the time, sicky around foods i normally love :shrug:
> 
> I have this right now... its (tmi warning) snotty looking. I got my def BFP today so yeah I think this is a good sign xxClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, congrats to all the new BFPs!!

:hugs: to all those that got AF.

Selina - so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


No sign of AF for me today...but I O'd late so might not be due until tomorrow or Tuesday. Am holding off testing until Tuesday - well, going to try to anyway!

Not feeling hopeful, think that AF will arrive soon, but I am feeling ok with that. 

Good luck to everyone still left to test xx


----------



## jane23

Im out...:witch: got me this morning very little AF...but here's 2next month :)
Congrats on all the :bfp: xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

jane23 said:


> Im out...:witch: got me this morning very little AF...but here's 2next month :)
> Congrats on all the :bfp: xx

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im actually so sick today :sick:


----------



## BabiNo2

Woweee, this thread sure does have ALOT of :bfp: Hopefully June will be a lucky month too. FX'd


----------



## VWills

count me out, my AF showed today, 3 days early. No idea whats going on with my body but I have never been early before, onto next month I suppose.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## NatalieP

Hello
I am hoping for a Jan baby, I'm due on, on 20th.
According to Jenny my EDD is Jan 2011
xx


----------



## xshell79

congrats to all the new :bfp:'s happy and healthy 9 months to u all

:dust:


----------



## marmite

Just got my :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Congrats how many DPO?


----------



## marmite

13 :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

congrats marmite!


----------



## RedRose19

congrats :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well looks like i got my :bfp: at 9 dpo pics are in the gallery if you want to peek!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Congrats again Ruskie!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe thanks again hun , Im still very nervous i wont even be able to go to the doctors till june our ins doesnt kick in till then ! If i go before and pay with cash my ins wont cover anything :cry:


----------



## JaymeeBee

May Should be dubbed BFP month LOL...Congrats to ALL the May BFPs and of course the April ones too.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

This thread is on fire with :bfp:s :yipee:

Congrats marmite and ruskiegirl. Wishing you a healthy & happy 8+ months ahead.

As for me, just counting the days really.......


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

Sorry to have to say that I think my BFP was a chemical as it was a BFN when I tested again on Sunday and I have some spotting today. 

:cry: 

x


----------



## LuckyD

lauraclili said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry to have to say that I think my BFP was a chemical as it was a BFN when I tested again on Sunday and I have some spotting today.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> x

I am so sorry :hugs: sending you lots of hugs and support and hope you are doing ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so sorry lauraclili :cry:. So very sorry. This cycle will bring more luck, hun :hugs:


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Went to Doc's on Friday. He did another preg test and was neg, but has sent a sample away to the hospital lab to be tested, but as he said, all the symptoms say I am pregnant but he doesn't think I am.

I was reading another thread on here and the reason for my AF being late and a may be due to me taking the Boots equivalent of Pregnacare - it seems that quite a few ladies are having the same problem when taking these vits, but don't know the reason????????

Today is the 3rd day I haven't taken them and I now feel as though AF is going to appear.

As I said to the doc I don't mind (obviously I would like to be preg) as long as one would appear or I could get a BFP 

Congrats on the new :bfp:'s


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Marmite!


----------



## wifey29

My bfp ended as a chemical this morning :cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, so sorry wifey


----------



## JaymeeBee

:hugs: to the ladies that lost their beanies. I'm so sorry that this has happened :(


----------



## LuckyD

So sorry wifey :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Hi, could you put me down for a :bfn: - sorry I havent been online in a while...and so sorry to all the ladies that lost their little angels. AF is 4 days late but I keep getting negatives so I'm moving to the Feb thread!!


----------



## ttc_tasha

hi - just wondering if im ok to join this thread :) i am 8dpo - which if i am pregnant results in a due of 31.01.2011 :) i have my fingers and toes crossed :) xx


----------



## Firedancer41

ttc_tasha said:


> hi - just wondering if im ok to join this thread :) i am 8dpo - which if i am pregnant results in a due of 31.01.2011 :) i have my fingers and toes crossed :) xx

Welcome, Tasha-good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## ttc_tasha

aww thnk you firedancer :) xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You're just like me ttc_tasha! Just bang at the end of January if all works out well this cycle :D

Hey Firedancer! How's it going hun? How're you feeling 6 dpo?


----------



## Firedancer41

Isi Buttercup said:


> You're just like me ttc_tasha! Just bang at the end of January if all works out well this cycle :D
> 
> Hey Firedancer! How's it going hun? How're you feeling 6 dpo?


So far so good, thanks! Got lots of PMA this cycle, let's hope it stays up!

I got my highest temp so far this cycle today...This is the point where every morning I am looking at my thermometer with baited breath, hoping it is a good sign, even though I know you shouldn't look at individual temps but rather the whole picture :)

How are you doing? :friends:


----------



## ttc_tasha

eeek got my fingers and toes crossed for us both :) wen are you testing? xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm doing great, Firedancer. My mood has been up for the past couple of days, and I have really started having some serious hope for this cycle. Thanks for the PMA boost over the weekend :hugs:

ttc_tasha, I have a morbid phobia for tests.....:haha:. Too many :bfn:s in the past. I usually just wait for AF (its due on Saturday). If no AF by the 27th, then I'll test then (I will not test a second before my birthday on the 26th :D)


----------



## ttc_tasha

omg iv got a good feeling for you Isi Buttercup. I hope you get wot you want on your birthday...no guesses at wot your birthday wish will be :) keep me posted huni xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww thanks ttc_tasha :hugs:. I'm also praying for that very special birthday gift. I also pray you get a special gift too. When exactly do you test? I'll be cheering you on :happydance:


----------



## ttc_tasha

hmm well AF due 24th - hardly ever late...so maybe 25th...i always get excited and giddy this time of the month...then wen AF is due i start getting worried and depressed....eeeeek..i dunno how im feeling today i just feel so impatient xx


----------



## RedRose19

still no af im on cd 45 i think.. i keep getting positive opks tho :wacko:


----------



## ttc_tasha

hi babyhopes - is AF usually on time? or does it vary each month...id be tempted to make an appointment with your dr - iv read on these sort of forums that some women dont ever get positive results with pregnancy tests...and even at their drs...theyve had to have blood tests done which confirmed that they were in fact pregnant...how mad. guess were all just different. Good luck sweetness.....have an extra sprinkle of baby dusttt xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

I got my :bfp: on our 16 cycle TTC!!

I got my first extremely faint line on Friday 14th! 11DPO
Although no one else could see a line until the Sunday 16th O:)
My due date works out at 24th Jan.


Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!!
:dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :hugs: well my last 2 cycles have been about 60 days.. boo :( and the one b4 was only 21 days so it really does vary all the time.. so thats why im waiting it out abit.. last time i tested was last tuesday with a cheapie boots own test.. ive not tested since..
the end of may will make it 60 days so i think ill wait it out till then if no af by then, then great ill test, but if af comes then i havent wasted another test :D


----------



## ttc_tasha

i know youve probably researched everything possible - but have you tried Agnus Castus by any chance. I wasnt ever getting a positive OPK...and my periods were all over the place...frm 21 days to 35 days...anyway I got some Agnus Castus, I take 4x400mg per day until i ovulate. i took these and within the first month my period change to a 28 cycle and i got my peak fertility on day 14. So I take the capsules for 14 days (till i ovulate) then have a break for 14 days) - you can buy them from holland and barrett...theyre just herble...but they do work. I have read that they can be danergour to take after ovulation incase your pregnant - the girl in holland and barret told me to take 4x400mg every single day, but im glad i researched the capsules before listening to her. anyway theyre fab - I have a perfect 28 day cycle and i get my peak on my clear blue fertility monitor the 14th and 15th day of every single cycle :) however - i have only been takin them since february lol...so this is only my 4th proper perfect cycle....god im going to shut up now lol.

xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i took ac b4 in june i was on along cycle so i took it (more than i was meant too) to make af come that cycle was 100 days long.. and i knew i wasnt preg so i keep taking them till af came..
i stopped after that.. i think if af shows up or i get a bfn on the 31st i will try taking it again.. i have the tablets and the drops you can put into water..
i took them both last time..i dont wanna take it untill i def know im not preg..

hopefully i am an i wont have to worry about my cycles lol


----------



## ttc_tasha

keep me updated hun :) good luck> i hope you dont have to worry about your cycles :) xxx


----------



## MommaCC

Hi ladies 
hope every one is well!! i have got what i think might be my :bfp: this morning i have posted a pic in the announcements part if you could take a look and let me know what you think i would really appriceate some advise as its quite faint!! 

xoxox


----------



## JaymeeBee

MommaCC said:


> Hi ladies
> hope every one is well!! i have got what i think might be my :bfp: this morning i have posted a pic in the announcements part if you could take a look and let me know what you think i would really appriceate some advise as its quite faint!!
> 
> xoxox

How many DPO?

:happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Congrats to the BFPs!!!


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, congrats to all the new BFPs! So exciting!

I tested this morning and BFN - AF hasn't showed up yet, but I am sure I am out - it was an early detection test and I am 12/13 dpo. 

Good luck to those still waiting to test!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You're still in, Sweetie! It aint over till the fat lady sings :hugs:


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Well AF was due last Friday and never came. Its been 5 days now and she still hasnt come but neither has a BFP. I'm sure AF is just playing tricks on me and she is just late for some odd reason, but I dont know! AF has never been this late before - its usually 30-31 days at the most. Its been 36 days now. Any ideas or advice here? :shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

maybe give it a few days do another test.. or go to your doc for bloods 

im worried af is about to come ive had some cramps for the past 2 weeks but today its worse.. af like cramps there so sore :cry: but no af yet.. not even spotting im on cd 47 i think does any of the ladies who got bfp have af like cramps and they actually hurt abit? its almost like a pinching feeling


----------



## LuckyD

TTCFirstBaby said:


> Well AF was due last Friday and never came. Its been 5 days now and she still hasnt come but neither has a BFP. I'm sure AF is just playing tricks on me and she is just late for some odd reason, but I dont know! AF has never been this late before - its usually 30-31 days at the most. Its been 36 days now. Any ideas or advice here? :shrug:

I hear ya! I am three days late but BFN this morning. Do you use OPKs or anything to track ovulation - you could have O'd later than usual this month? I think that is what has happened to me.


----------



## LuckyD

Isi Buttercup said:


> You're still in, Sweetie! It aint over till the fat lady sings :hugs:

Thanks lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

LuckyD said:


> TTCFirstBaby said:
> 
> 
> Well AF was due last Friday and never came. Its been 5 days now and she still hasnt come but neither has a BFP. I'm sure AF is just playing tricks on me and she is just late for some odd reason, but I dont know! AF has never been this late before - its usually 30-31 days at the most. Its been 36 days now. Any ideas or advice here? :shrug:
> 
> I hear ya! I am three days late but BFN this morning. Do you use OPKs or anything to track ovulation - you could have O'd later than usual this month? I think that is what has happened to me.Click to expand...

I havent been using OPK's but I might try that this month if AF does in fact come. I have been getting some spotting today but nothing like a normal AF!


----------



## LuckyD

Well, AF arrived for me today - oh well! It's ok, I was expecting it.
On to a February baby!


----------



## Patientlywait

congrats to all the :bfp: the :witch: got me this month


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm also out. AF came 2 days early this morning....booo hisss! Roll on the next cycle.


----------



## LuckyD

Isi Buttercup said:


> I'm also out. AF came 2 days early this morning....booo hisss! Roll on the next cycle.

Aw, so sorry to hear this love :hugs::hugs: hope you are doing ok


----------



## tbuns

Isi Buttercup said:


> I'm also out. AF came 2 days early this morning....booo hisss! Roll on the next cycle.

Aw that stinks! :grr:

Here's to next cycle!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Lucky and Tbuns! I feel a bit bummed, but am still trying to hold on my faith. I pray this long ttc journey comes to an end soon!


----------



## tbuns

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Lucky and Tbuns! I feel a bit bummed, but am still trying to hold on my faith. I pray this long ttc journey comes to an end soon!

:hug:


----------



## NatalieP

I'm out after many promising symptoms witch got me right on time!
xx


----------



## L005

I can't believe it but :bfp: for me at 15dpo! This is so crazy!:wacko:
But exciting :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Congrats on your BFP! 

:hugs: if the witch arrived. 

x


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hunny x


----------



## ttc_tasha

congratulations on your BFP :) thats great news!! xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

congrats to the three new BFPs today!


----------



## fluterby429

AF got me right on time


----------



## lauraclili

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

still no AF :hissy: and bfn on thursday with a digital!! im on cd 50 now


----------



## Firedancer41

I still can't quite believe it, but I got my :bfp: today (for real this month-last month I read a Facts Plus wrong! LOL :blush:

It says my due date is Feb. 2nd because I ovulated later than normal, but it will still be a January baby since I'll have a c-section in all likliness.
:cloud9:


----------



## JaymeeBee

congrats how many DPO?


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo yay firedancer!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: this is a super :bfp: month, wish i could be in on all of it!


----------



## Firedancer41

JaymeeBee said:


> congrats how many DPO?

I honestly don't know LOL I think my chart is now right at 10dpo because they are very faint. If I take out my last 2 +opks it says 13dpo...


----------



## tidallady

will u except start of feb!?!?!?!?!


----------



## tidallady

tidallady said:


> will u except start of feb!?!?!?!?!

hi there been reading 100s of post for the last week now, my last period was the 4th of may and jan to feb was a 30 day cycle feb to march was a 26 day cycle march to april was 27 and april to may was 25 days. 

did heaps of ovulation calclators lol and so today i am either 8 or 9 dpo. i had sex on the 11th and 14th. 

since 2 dpo i noticed a very slight in crease in size of breasts, they are feeling a little stranger as the days go on. had a few days now of dizziness, last night first night i had to get up to pee. also insomina. and a dream of bfp i had creamy cm till 3 or 4 dpo than it has been watery ever since couple of dry periods. also noticed some speratic numbness in arms and legs, in the mornings im am feeling the best as soon as 3pm hits everything goes weird lol.

also gurgiling and small dull cramps in many places in abdomen.

just thought i would put all that out there and see if i helped any one or any one could comment... Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## JaymeeBee

tidallady said:


> will u except start of feb!?!?!?!?!

Here is the link to the February thread that partners with this one.


Join This Thread if You're Hoping for a February 2011 Baby


----------



## JaymeeBee

tidallady said:


> tidallady said:
> 
> 
> will u except start of feb!?!?!?!?!
> 
> hi there been reading 100s of post for the last week now, my last period was the 4th of may and jan to feb was a 30 day cycle feb to march was a 26 day cycle march to april was 27 and april to may was 25 days.
> 
> did heaps of ovulation calclators lol and so today i am either 8 or 9 dpo. i had sex on the 11th and 14th.
> 
> since 2 dpo i noticed a very slight in crease in size of breasts, they are feeling a little stranger as the days go on. had a few days now of dizziness, last night first night i had to get up to pee. also insomina. and a dream of bfp i had creamy cm till 3 or 4 dpo than it has been watery ever since couple of dry periods. also noticed some speratic numbness in arms and legs, in the mornings im am feeling the best as soon as 3pm hits everything goes weird lol.
> 
> also gurgiling and small dull cramps in many places in abdomen.
> 
> just thought i would put all that out there and see if i helped any one or any one could comment... Baby dust to everyone.Click to expand...

Your symptoms sound very promising :thumbup:


----------



## Emmy1987

Hey I'm 15 dpo, tested yesterday with clear blue and :bfn: :'(

Congrats to all of the :bfp:'s out there and :dust: to the rest :)


----------



## ZumbaQueen

Congrats to all the :bfp: ! Sorry to everyone who got AF! I am out too.. :bfn:.

Keeping my fx'd for JUNE! :dust: to everyone whos trying again next month!!


----------



## ttc_tasha

congrats to all the BFP :) i was going to test today...i tested sat BFN :( AF hasnt arrived yet...fingers crossed she doesnt...to scared to test yet. No bad period pains???!! still early days tho yet...however, im never late...test on thursday i think...if she hasnt arrived by then xx


----------



## simmy85

Im waiiiitingggggggggggggggggggggggggg........im 4/5 days late..........I hope its a bfp but i keep testing bfn *sighs*.


----------



## hopeful:)

Hey... Please change my update. I have MCed yesterday xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

I'm so sorry to hear that Hopeful :( :hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Still waiting on a few updates.


----------



## Firedancer41

hopeful:) said:


> Hey... Please change my update. I have MCed yesterday xx

So sorry, Hopeful :hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

bump.


----------



## RedRose19

im still waiting for af :shrug:


----------



## princessjulia

im due jan 2011 please can i join


----------



## ladyluv2386

I am due jan 30th, and would love to join????


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Ladyluv!

AFM, I forgot about this thread. Can you put mine down as an:angel:? I ended up having a chemical pregnancy in May. However, I am now 8 weeks PG and due in March :)

Jaymee, I haven't seen you around in awhile-LOVE the gorgeous belly pic, you look amazing! Hope all is well :)


----------

